# Pudel DH



## jonnitapia (12. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

will mir ein Dh Bike aufbauen und bin auf der Alutech Page auf das Pudel Dh gestossen. Gibts zur Zeit auch schon mit ner 888 im Set!
Pudel DH 218 Frameset Gr. MEDIUM mit Dämpfer FOX DHX4.0 und Marzocchi Gabel T888 RC3...!
Würde preislich auch in meinen Rahmen passen! Es wird mein erstes Dh Bike von dem her bin ich über jegliche Tipps dankbar! Bin 1,80 gross, reicht da ein Medium Rahmen zum Downhill?

Würde gerne von euch paar Kommentare zu dem Rahmen, Hinterbaufunktion, Fahreigenschaften etc hören!
Einfach alle positive und negative was euch einfällt! 

Bin über weitere Rahmentipps empfänglich 

Danke schonmal und noch schöne Feiertage!!!


----------



## michar (12. April 2009)

schau doch mal ein paar themen untendrunter...gibt einen extra threat fuer den pudel! da steht viel drin..
Aber trotzdem...ich bin 1,87 und fahre L..find ich perfekt...wenn dus gerne bisschen laenger magst wuerd ich auch mit 1,80 zu l greifen! M duerfte aber auch gehen..ist halt etwas kompakter!
Ich persoehnlich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem pudel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downchiller_92 (12. April 2009)

hi, ich ich fahre den pudel dh seit kurzem (mit bma) und bin mega zufrieden! ist auf jeden fall das geilste bike, das ich je hatte! spricht gut an, hat einen haufen einstellmöglichkeiten (was dafür sorgt, dass man vor beginn eine ganze weile braucht, bis man die für sich optimale einstellung gefunden hat. hat man diese aber, macht das bike einfach nur noch spaß!) 
...ich bin 184 und fahre L, was wie ich finde sehr gut passt.
außerdem fahre ich den rahmen mit 888 rc3 wc und rs vivid...
also ich kann den rahmen nur empfehlen!
beste grüße vale


----------



## jonnitapia (12. April 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten! Mach doch mal ein Bild von deinem Pudel rein, würd mich mal interessieren was du so rangebaut hast! was wiegt es?


----------



## michar (12. April 2009)

gewicht 17,4 kilo


----------



## downchiller_92 (12. April 2009)

@ Michar
kannst du mal eine liste der verbauten teile posten? und sind die 17,4 kg mit oder ohne pedale. denn ich habe durchaus leichte parts verbaut und kommr trotzdem auf über 19 kg, wobei ich mich ernsthaft frage, woher die kommen...
danke schon mal


----------



## michar (12. April 2009)

das gewicht ist schon komplett..gewogen halt mit ner handelsueblichen waage...kann also um bisschen was abweichen.. Ich denke mit ner kurbel und nem luftdaempfer koennt ich noch etwas sparen..aber mim daempfer dank titanfeder vllt 100gramm nur.aber sonst ist das denk ich schon mit das leichteste was geht...

gabel :boxxer wc
dämpfer : pepetuned roco mit titanfeder
kurbel : saint
pedale wellgo mag
laufrad : mavic ex 729 auf hope pro 2 mit minions und schwalbe standart schlaeuche
bremse : magura louise bat carbon 203/180
sattelstuetze : thomson 
sattel : selle italia slr
vorbau : thomson
lenker : sunline v1


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. April 2009)

nen paar Gramm kannste noch raus bekommen, 
Sattelstütze KCNC Ti PRO 150Gramm
Sattel Selle Italia SLR Fibra 135Gramm
Pedale NOX 250Gramm / Paar
Kurbel FSA Gravity Light Mega Exo mit eThirteen Kettenblatt knapp unter 900Gramm

wenn du ne Differenz zu deinen Teilen ausrechnest dann weißte was du noch sparen kannst, 17KG wären möglich


----------



## klana_radikala (13. April 2009)

es ist noch weniger möglich:

carbon lenker
carbon kurbeln
carbon sattelstütze
tretlager zam schleifen und ein leichteres innenlager rein
laufräder geht auch sicher noch was, deemax z.B. sind denk ich noch ein bisschen leichter, bzw. chris king etc. hat auch ein paar schöne sache in angebot

alles im dh sport bewährt, also warum nicht


----------



## michar (13. April 2009)

jua stimmt schon..allerdings warum soll ich sehr gute teile wegen ein paar hundert gramm austauschen...das gewicht ist mehr als zufriedenstellend...mal von den finanziellen ausgaben abgesehn! ich denk jeder pudel um die 18 kg ist aufjedenfall sehr gut fahrbar...


----------



## jonnitapia (13. April 2009)

Hope Pro 2 Naben fahr ich bei meinem anderen auch 
Wollte mir die dann auch mit den 729 holen! Aber stört dich das Hope Geräusch der Hinterradnabe nich beim DH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (13. April 2009)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> es ist noch weniger möglich:
> 
> carbon lenker
> carbon kurbeln
> ...



Soll ja noch alles im bezahlbaren Rahmen bleiben.

Carbon Stütze bringt nix, die KCNC ist leichter als die meisten Carbon Stützen und ist aus Scandium und titan.

Laufräder kannste gut leichter machen, aber das geht dann ganz schön in den Geldbeutel


----------



## michar (13. April 2009)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Hope Pro 2 Naben fahr ich bei meinem anderen auch
> Wollte mir die dann auch mit den 729 holen! Aber stört dich das Hope Geräusch der Hinterradnabe nich beim DH?



ich hab den freilauf gut gefettet...damit wurds gut leiser...mir wars auch zu laut


----------



## downchiller_92 (14. April 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> nen paar Gramm kannste noch raus
> Pedale NOX 250Gramm / Paar



^^das ist leider falsch, wäre ja zu schön. da wiegt das einzelne pedal 240g, bzw. in der titan version 214g/pedal.

beste grüße


----------



## klana_radikala (14. April 2009)

es war ja nur die möglichkeit, dass mans machn soll hab ich nicht gesagt (außer man hatt die kohle und will es unbedingt)

meine wildsau hatte ich ja auch auf ca. 23kg aufgebaut gehabt und bin damit easy zurecht gekommen ^^

da wirds dann schon ein schöner unterschied zum keiler mit ca. 19kg (2010 o 2011 gibts für mich dann mal ein bike in der <17,5kg klasse)


----------



## downchiller_92 (20. April 2009)

hallo,
mein pudel wiegt (leider) ganze 19,6 kg!!!
hier mal eine liste der verbauten teile:

pudel dh mit bma
gabel: 888 rc3 wc
dämpfer: rock shox vivid 5.1
laufräder: dt swiss fr 440/6,1 bzw. wtb laserdisc dh
reifen: big betty/extra light schläuche
kurbel, lanker, vorbau: truvativ hussefelt
kefü: mrp system 1
sattel/stütze: sdg i-beam kombi
bremsen: juicy 5 mit straitline hebeln
schaltung: xt /trigger: lx
kassette: ultegra
kette: shimano hg 53 (billigste)
steuersatz: fsa orbit extreme pro

wer eine idee hat, was man noch verbessern könnte, oder wo man noch sinnvoll gewicht sparen könnte, kann sich gerne bei mir melden!

bis auf das sehr hohe gewicht bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit diesem geilen bike!

beste grüße vale


----------



## jonnitapia (29. April 2009)

Habe mich auch für nen Pudel entschieden! Hoff die restlichen Parts kommen diese Woche noch dann stehts nächste Woche eventuell schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (29. April 2009)

meiner hat 18,8


----------



## jonnitapia (30. April 2009)

Ich such hier noch ne Art Geometriegrafik, die die Federwegsangaben zeigen soll bei Veränderung des Dämpfers ind den Aufnahmen! Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## michar (30. April 2009)




----------



## Marina (30. April 2009)

es heißt iscg  aber sonst top! vielleicht die auflösung noch etwas verbessern?


----------



## michar (30. April 2009)

ich hab das ding nicht gemacht..das war hier auch mal im forum


----------



## jonnitapia (30. April 2009)

Danke für die rasche Antwort! Also dann hab ich 2 verschiedenen FW zu Verfügung!
Mit welcher Einstellung fahrt ihr eure Pudel?


----------



## michar (30. April 2009)

federweg max....hohes tretlager...passt perfekt...tretlager ist ca 370mm hoch dann...federweg schoen plüsch...


----------



## Blackspire (2. Mai 2009)

bin 1,86 und fahre ein pudel dh in M...passt mir ganz gut
fahre max. federweg bei hohem lager, da ja leider max. federweg mit flachem tretlager nich möglich is (bei 26 zoll)
anfangs war im dhx 4.0 ne 550er feder, welche bei meinen 70kg viel zu hart war nun fahr ich ne 450er, wobei es noch ein stück softer sein könnte, mhh...400er?350er?
hier mal ein bild von meinem rad (17,8kg), ist übrigens im sommer käuflich zu erwerben, näheres per pn


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Mai 2009)

Marina schrieb:


> es heißt iscg  aber sonst top! vielleicht die auflösung noch etwas verbessern?



Es gibt beides, einige Firmen nennen es so andere so, dann gibt es auch noch icms hat z.B. Nicolai da die Kettenführungsaufnahme noch verstellbar am Bike selber ist


----------



## Red Baron (20. Mai 2009)

Mein neuer Pudel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnitapia (28. Mai 2009)

Hammerteil! Wie bist du mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden?


----------



## Red Baron (28. Mai 2009)

Bin ich sehr zufrieden mit. Der Hinterbau arbeitet erste Sahne. Steht einem mit stahlfeder in nichts nach.


----------



## jonnitapia (18. Juni 2009)

Servus Männers, uno question an euch! Ich fahr den Pudel in grösse M mit dem Setup FW max/hohes Tretlager und 66° Lenkwinkel, dazu einen 26 Zoll Hinterreifen! 
Ich konnte schon nach kurzer Zeit erkennen das der Reifen am Sattelrohr schleift!

Ich fahr zur Zeit den Muddy Mary Dh in 2.5 auf ner 32mm Felge aufgezogen. Kann eigentlich nur an dem dicken reifen liegen oder? Weil mit dem Setup fahren ja die meisten ihren 26" Reifen...Kennt jmd das Problem? 

grüsse


----------



## Fiveages (19. Juni 2009)

Moin,

jo kenne das Problem auch. Fahre nen Pudel DH in XL und bei mir kommt das Hinterrad, bei der Einstellung die Du fährst, an den Sattel wenn ich was härter einschlage. Hab aber Maxxis Minion drauf. Bin darüber ehrlich gesagt ziemlich entäuscht. Wüsste da auch keine Abhilfe, außer halt nen 24 Zoll Rad fahren, aber dann baut mir das ganze Rad vorn zu hoch auf.

Wenn wer noch was besseres dazu sagen kann, ich bin auch ein dankbarer Abnehmer!


----------



## Johnny Jape (19. Juni 2009)

Red Baron schrieb:


> Bin ich sehr zufrieden mit. Der Hinterbau arbeitet erste Sahne. Steht einem mit stahlfeder in nichts nach.





wenn man nicht zuviel eigengewicht mit aufs rad bringt..............


----------



## jonnitapia (19. Juni 2009)

Fiveages schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> jo kenne das Problem auch. Fahre nen Pudel DH in XL und bei mir kommt das Hinterrad, bei der Einstellung die Du fährst, an den Sattel wenn ich was härter einschlage. Hab aber Maxxis Minion drauf. Bin darüber ehrlich gesagt ziemlich entäuscht. Wüsste da auch keine Abhilfe, außer halt nen 24 Zoll Rad fahren, aber dann baut mir das ganze Rad vorn zu hoch auf.
> 
> Wenn wer noch was besseres dazu sagen kann, ich bin auch ein dankbarer Abnehmer!



Ok dann kann man wohl nix machen! 24 Zoll kommt für mich eh nich in Frage, das schränkt die Reifenwahl total ein!


----------



## michar (19. Juni 2009)

meiner streift mit 26zoll auch das sitzrohr..inkl. kleine delle..aber nix schlimmes..Ich fahrs einfach so...mehr als das kann eigentlich nicht passieren...


----------



## michar (19. Juni 2009)

wie zufrieden sind eigentlich die leute die ohne bma hier fahren mim hinterbau..auch bezueglich bremseinfluesse? gibts vllt auch wen der beides kennt? ich werd aufgrund eines defekts der bma erstmal auch ohne fahren...bis das ersatzteil lieferbar ist..


----------



## jonnitapia (19. Juni 2009)

kenn es bis jetzt nur ohne BMA...

Wenns hart wird zappelt es schon gut am Heck aber alles im machbaren auf meinem Hometrack (harter trockener Waldboden)! zB Wildbad war ich noch nicht mit dem Rahmen, bin ich ma gespannt wies da so is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (19. Juni 2009)

bin ich mal gespannt..beim thema bma scheiden sich ja eh die geister...die meisten hersteller die aufs eingelenker system setzen wie morewood oder orange haben sich ja davon verabschiedet..ich denke weil die funktion ihrer meinung nach das mehrgewicht nicht rechtfertigt..welches ja schon nicht wenig ist und eigentlich auch einen großen vorteil vom eingelenker..das geringe gewicht etwas wegnimmt! Bis jetzt hatte ich nicht das gefuehl groß bremseinfluesse zu haben..bin mal auf den vergleich gespannt...kann ja wechseln wenn ich will
allerdings denke ich das sowieso merh zum thema bremsstempeln gehoert als eingelenker=stempeln..bei meinem heckler merk ich z.b auch nix..kollege am morewood auch nciht wirklich..dagegen hab ichs am bullit deutlich gemerkt...


----------



## fastmike (20. Juni 2009)

stell doch mal den dämpferschlitten mittig ein,und schau obs dann immer noch schleift,gruss


----------



## jonnitapia (20. Juni 2009)

fastmike schrieb:


> stell doch mal den dämpferschlitten mittig ein,und schau obs dann immer noch schleift,gruss



66° ist in der Mitte


----------



## Red Baron (23. Juni 2009)

Hmm komisch, bei mir schleift der Reifen am sattelrohr nur, wenn ich den ganz flachen Lenkwinkel, also Schlitten ganz oben fahre.

Fahre mein Pudel ohne BA und hatte noch nie Probleme. Wenn es zu viel zappelt, Bremse auf ;-)
Ich denke, mit sauberem Fahrstil kein Problem.


----------



## Fiveages (1. Juli 2009)

Servus,

kurze blöde Frage!

Wenn man alle Dämpfereinstellungen fahren will geht das ja nur mit 24" Laufrad. Fährt man dann vorne und hinten 24", oder nur hinten.

Schönen Gurß


----------



## Johnny Jape (1. Juli 2009)

nur hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## susuka1 (26. Oktober 2009)

hallo an euch alle,
ich bin auf der suche nach nem "pudel dh" und würde gerne von euch wissen was für ne grösse für mich optimal sei!?! ach ja, ich bin übrigens 1,71 gross!!!
ausserdem, hab ich unter alutech nachgeschaut, doch ohne erfolg u.a.!
bin über jede info bzw. mithilfe sehr dankbar...
gruss
phil


----------



## 2und4zig (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du damit meinst, du hättest auf der Seite von Alutech den Pudel DH nicht gefunden, dann hab ich hier die richtige Seite für dich. Rahmen aße stehen ganz unten auf der Seite.

Wenn du Informationen zu Rahmengrößen hier im Forum suchst, dann solltest du dieses Thema durchblättern, da geht es um alle Pudelmodelle.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## susuka1 (26. Oktober 2009)

hallo 2und4zig,
zuerst danke für deine nachricht und info!!!
- doch leider war dies die seite von "alutech", und dem jürgen hab ich auch geschrieben und mit ohne erfolg wieder mal, ja leider???
hab einem ehemaligen alutech dh 'ler team fahrer gefragt, und er meinte dass jürgen mir weiter helfen könne, ausserdem würden die team's eh nach neuen bikes bzw. rahmen schauen und somit ihre rahmen bald verkaufen!?!
doch wie man sieht ohne erfolg!?! bin enttäuscht, sehr!!!
ich bin 1,71 gross, habe smit grösse M! was ist oder so gefragt, würde mir auch die grösse L passen? ich hätte so gerne vor weinachten den pudel dh 218er, weiss nur nich wo ich noch schauen soll, egal ob gebraucht oder neu, wär einfach toll wenn es endlich damit klappen würd.
bin soo enttäuscht das ich scho gaar nichts mehr weder von alutech, noch weniger den namen hören kann, durch diese enttäuschung-/gen is doch war!!!
vielleicht bist du kompitenter indem ich ausgeh und kannst mir weiterhelfen, als die anderen wo an der quelle sitzen, und danke nochmals....
gruss
phil

ps: ich bin übrigens unter: [email protected] zu erreichen, falls mal einer findig werden sollte.


----------



## Wipp (26. Oktober 2009)

susuka1 schrieb:


> und dem jürgen hab ich auch geschrieben und mit ohne erfolg wieder mal, ja leider???



kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das jü dir keinen verkaufen will. grössentechnisch macht er doch auch jede geo die du willst, und bis untern baum sollte der das auch schaffen. M hört sich bei deiner grösse(immer in abhängigkeit von der schrittlänge natürlich) doch gut an.


----------



## Johnny Jape (26. Oktober 2009)

hab meinen rahmen letztes jahr ungefähr um die gleiche zeit bestellt, 2 wochen später hatte ich den karton bei mir

und bisher hat er immer jede frage schnell beantwortet, sogar noch spät abends


----------



## michar (26. Oktober 2009)

susuka1 schrieb:


> hallo 2und4zig,
> zuerst danke für deine nachricht und info!!!
> - doch leider war dies die seite von "alutech", und dem jürgen hab ich auch geschrieben und mit ohne erfolg wieder mal, ja leider???
> hab einem ehemaligen alutech dh 'ler team fahrer gefragt, und er meinte dass jürgen mir weiter helfen könne, ausserdem würden die team's eh nach neuen bikes bzw. rahmen schauen und somit ihre rahmen bald verkaufen!?!
> ...




sorry..wenn du so auch deine mails schreibst dann wuerd ich mich nicht wundern! juergen schreibt mir immer am gleichen tag zurueck normal..


----------



## susuka1 (26. Oktober 2009)

ja hallo wipp,

ja ich auch nicht, doch es is leider so und ich bin totahl sauer!.
mein absoluter favourit is der pudel 218er modell, in den farben: natur gebürstet/
bunter hund, egal ob 2007er oder 2008er modell.
nochmal, würde mir unter anderem auch ein rahmen mit der grösse L passen,
mein grosser bruder meint, er würde mir etwas grösser kommen!? stimmt das???
ehrlich gesagt is es mir jetz pips egal, sag halt....

gruss
phil


----------



## susuka1 (26. Oktober 2009)

ja hallolle,

nun, ich sag nur meine meinung, und ganz klar und ich habe auch nichts falsches zu jürgen gesagt!!! - ich mein, wenn jemand an der quelle sitzt und einem entweder nicht mag oder kann oder nicht gewollt ist, der hat eben den fallschen beruf???
in meiner firma würde man - wenn ein kunde z.b. von unsseren mittarbeitern nicht gerecht behandelt wird, so wie es sich gehört - kann seine entlassungs-papiere entgegen nehmen, so einfach ist das!?!
ausserdem, habe ich ihm ganz nett darum gebeten wen es möglich is nach der grösse m zu kucken, egal ob neu/gebraucht, wär ich ihm sehr dankbar u.a.! 
was gibt es daran auzusetzen, oder was is da bitte falsch wenn ich das sage und ihn darum bitte??? narda....


----------



## sebbolan (26. Oktober 2009)

Muss auch sagen, dass der Jürgen immer antwortet auch zu späten Zeiten, habe meinen Pudel Dh auf der Eurobike bei ihm bestellt und 3 Wochen später war das gute Stück bei mir zu hause... 
Auch was technische Fragen oder Fragen bzgl. der Größe angeht ist Jürgen stets hilfbereit.

Habe ihn auch wegen ner BMA gefragt, er meinte seine Teamfahrer wären auch ohne unterwegs und würden bis dato sehr gut zurecht kommen. 
Kann mir vorstellen für Strecken alla Morzine mit immensen Bremswellen ist sie hilfreich dazu kann ich aber auch erst nächstes Jahr Feedback geben...


----------



## michar (26. Oktober 2009)

susuka1 schrieb:


> ja hallolle,
> 
> nun, ich sag nur meine meinung, und ganz klar und ich habe auch nichts falsches zu jürgen gesagt!!! - ich mein, wenn jemand an der quelle sitzt und einem entweder nicht mag oder kann oder nicht gewollt ist, der hat eben den fallschen beruf???
> in meiner firma würde man - wenn ein kunde z.b. von unsseren mittarbeitern nicht gerecht behandelt wird, so wie es sich gehört - kann seine entlassungs-papiere entgegen nehmen, so einfach ist das!?!
> ...




komm mal wieder runter! keiner hier redet von irgendwas persoehnlichem..nur ich kann dir GARANTIEREN! wenn du eine ordentlich email an juergen schreibst dann bekommst du auch eine ordentliche antwort! ich kenne den email verkehr aber auch nicht..daher unterstelle ich auch mal nichts! 
wenn du dich mal bisschen auf der homepage umgeschaut haettest wuerdest du sicherlich auch gesehen haben das im lagerverkauf immer billigere rahmen drin sind...welche zu ausstellungs- oder ex teambikes waren! ich mein die teile sind dann halt fix lackiert und man musse so nehmen..dafuer sindse billiger...wenn du sonderwuensche hast wie einen pudel in raw dann musste das halt dann sehr wahrscheinlich auch zahlen! zumal die alten modelle vom pudel ja auch schon abverkauft sein duerften..was noch da war! Zumal lediglich der rudel fahrer einen pudel in raw /weisser hinterbau hatte...die anderen co sponsoring fahrer die den pudel haben werden ihren denk ich eher nich da verkaufen! Ich denke wiegesagt wenn du einen pudel in raw im bunten hund design willst musste den neu bestellen und aufpreis zahlen....
im übrigen fahr ich mit 1,87 ein pudel in L...also wuerd ich sagen das du M nehmen solltest...weil zu klein ist mir meiner auf keinen fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (27. Oktober 2009)

michar schrieb:


> sorry..wenn du so auch deine mails schreibst dann wuerd ich mich nicht wundern! juergen schreibt mir immer am gleichen tag zurueck normal..




Naja, seine Schreibtechnik unterscheidet sich ja jetzt nicht wesentlich  von Deiner.    Wobei deine Beiträge schon noch etwas angenehmer zu lesen sind   

Musste ehrlichgesagt beim Lesen seines Beitrags sofort an dich denken und dann schon etwas schmunzeln als ich daraufhin dein Kommentar gesehen habe. 

Nicht ärgern, du weisst wie ichs meine.


----------



## michar (27. Oktober 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wobei deine Beiträge schon noch etwas angenehmer zu lesen sind




denk ich aber auch Mir antwortet man immerhin auf meine mails


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (27. Oktober 2009)

hallo phill und an alle anderen die das hier lesen,
ich habe klipp und klar gesagt das wir keine gebrauchten teamrahmen in größe M haben, denn das ist ja das wonach du mich gefragt hast. lieber phillip schnotz wenn du das nicht verstehts kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. neue rahmen haben wir genug oder wenn du willst schweiße ich dir auch gerne einige hundert davon ist alles nur eine frage der bezahlung! so weiter machen...
danke derJÜ


----------



## Johnny Jape (27. Oktober 2009)

na dann ist das ja jetzt offiziell geklärt und das rumgeheule hört endlich auf

danke jü


----------



## susuka1 (28. Oktober 2009)

nun, zum mitschreiben jürgen und an all die anderen!!!

ich hatte dir geschrieben, dass ich einen neuen/gebrauchten "pudel dh 218er" suche
ob kmplett o. nur rahmen, und was besser sei, ja.
ausserdem, hattet ihr mir bis heute keinerlei angebote unterbreitet bzw. gemacht -
ausser eines abgesehn und das kein angebot war!.
indem man merkt, wenn von vorn herein kein angebot gegeben ist, ist kein verdiener.
wenn das so ist, fein, hatte vor zwei tagen bei der "edel - bike schmide foes" angefragt, und ...no problem! da diese leute so kompetent und entgegenkommend
sind, bestellte ich mein absoluter favourit unter den bikes, das foes mono 2:1 rahmen in rot+dämpfer inkl. titanfeder!!! - dazu noch die "mega bomber" hatte ich gleich mit bestellt, ich sage nur ...waahhnnsiin, hehehehe???
wer a sagt, muss auch b ertragen, so soll es sein nich war alla hob...


----------



## michar (28. Oktober 2009)

haha...dann ist ja alles in butter! fahr foes...mit einer ,,mega bomber,,


----------



## Wipp (28. Oktober 2009)

sorry, aber wenn ich das kauderwelsch von phil lese, bekomme ich eine grammatikalische schraube im hirn. ich muss weg.

ab jetzt bitte wieder sinnvolles zum pudel DH


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (28. Oktober 2009)

hier eine deiner aller ersten emails:
> hallo jürgen,
>
> bin auf der suche nach einem alutech pudel dh bike komplett oder rahmen+dämpfer+tretlager+kurbel
> +steuersatz!!! - als testbike, messebike oder als vorführmodell (im guten zustand ohne dellen!)???
> 
> ich wurde vom ehemaligen alutech teamkollegen tschage b. emfpohlen, falls wenn ein rahmen oder ein
> komplettbike suche, mich an dich zu wenden soll und dass mir weiter helfen könntest!?!...wenn du es mir nicht besser rüberbringen konntest dann ist es halt so. so wie man es aus deiner e-mail lesen kann und auch der schriftvehrker danach ergab mir in keinerweise das du auch ein neues bike haben willst. sei es drum...
ride on mit immer was du willst. ich kann A und B sagen und kenne sogar auch das ganze alphabet ( auch wenn meine rechtschreibung nicht immer die beste ist...) und bin auch immer gerne für konstruktive kritik offen.
danke derJÜ


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Oktober 2009)

@Jürgen
Ich glaube das alle Alutechfahrer genau dass zu schätzen wissen, dass du für Probleme immer ein offenes Ohr hast und auch mit konstruktiver Kritik gut umgehen kannst aber im heutigen Internetzeitalter gibt es ja immer wieder unzufriedene Menschen ohne Freunde, die meinen sich halt so Aufmerksamkeit holen zu müssen
Gruß aus Dortmund vón einem sehr zufriedenen und überzeugten Alutechfahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (28. Oktober 2009)

Bomben Konversation hier, wirklich! 

Falls du, Jürgen, hier nochmals lesen solltest:
Ich war auf der Eurobike ziemlich begeistert von Alutech und schaue seit Woche immer wieder auf dei Homepage in der Hoffnung mal die ersten Bilder der neuen Modelle und evtl. Preise zu entdecken. Kannst du schon sagen ab wann es die  geben wird?

Grüße

PS: Ich meine Pudel und Keiler WC


----------



## michar (28. Oktober 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Bomben Konversation hier, wirklich!
> 
> Falls du, Jürgen, hier nochmals lesen solltest:
> Ich war auf der Eurobike ziemlich begeistert von Alutech und schaue seit Woche immer wieder auf dei Homepage in der Hoffnung mal die ersten Bilder der neuen Modelle und evtl. Preise zu entdecken. Kannst du schon sagen ab wann es die  geben wird?
> ...




also die preise stehen auf der homepage...pudel wc 1999 euro...keiler wc 2999 euro! ich denke der rest laeuft per anfrage...


----------



## Piefke (28. Oktober 2009)

susuka1 schrieb:


> indem man merkt, wenn von vorn herein kein angebot gegeben ist, ist kein verdiener.



Wenn die Mails so "verständlich" waren wie dieser Satz...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe JÜ schon so mit so manch kleinlicher oder - im Nachhinein betrachtet  - unnötiger Mail genervt und immer eine sinnvolle Antwort bekommen! Das ist einer der Hauptgründe warum ich Alutech fahre. 
Der Support ist einfach nur Spitze!

Dieser Kauderwelsch tut ja in der Seele weh!


----------



## robertg202 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte die Mail von Susuka1 auch nicht verstanden. 
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich auf jedes Mail und jede noch so kleinliche Anfrage (bin beim Bike halt echt petantisch) sofort eine kompetente Antwort erhalten habe - plus sofortige Problemlösung. 
Und wenn es einmal Missverständnisse gibt, dann klärt das ein Telefonanruf. 

@Susuka1: vielleicht solltest Du in Zukunft auf Englisch schreiben, damit Dich die Leute auch verstehen? 
Auf Deutsch klappt es auf jeden Fall nicht.......


----------



## b00m (29. Oktober 2009)

michar schrieb:


> also die preise stehen auf der homepage...pudel wc 1999 euro...keiler wc 2999 euro! ich denke der rest laeuft per anfrage...




Danke dir, habs jetzt auch gefunden ... na mal sehen was es bei mir wird, brauch aufjedenfall nen Rahmen.

Bekommt man Alutech Rahmen auch ohne Dämpfer geliefert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Oktober 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Danke dir, habs jetzt auch gefunden ... na mal sehen was es bei mir wird, brauch aufjedenfall nen Rahmen.
> 
> Bekommt man Alutech Rahmen auch ohne Dämpfer geliefert?



Frag Jü, mit dem kann man über alles reden. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## m(a)tb (30. November 2009)

hi leute hab mal ne frage
welche einstellungen kann man jetzt eiglich nicht fahren
wenn man hinten nen 26" rad drin hat??
lg bobby


----------



## michar (30. November 2009)

wenn du einen 2009er pudel haste alle!


----------



## m(a)tb (30. November 2009)

also überarbeitet ja??
ne ich hab kein...vielleciht ist bald eins meins^^
noch eine frage:wenn man jetzt das pudel dh als komplettbike kauft wird es ja in alufarben angezeigt...kann man da auch ne andere farbe bestelln??
lg


----------



## michar (30. November 2009)

ja..der 09er modell wurde ueberarbeitet! hatte ja auc herst das 08er...und jetzt das aktuelle..da passt alles! du kannst die farbliche gestaltung frei uebernehmen...gegebenfalls mit aufpreis oder nicht..schreib juergen einfach eine email und sage deine vorstellungen..er wird dir  zuegig sicherlich eine antwort geben koennen!


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (30. November 2009)

hallo an alle die es noch nicht wissen...bei uns ist ja eigendlich der kunde immer könig und kann fast alles bekommen, also auch so gut wie jeden farbwunsch, mit und ohne dämpfer oder auch eine exotischen dämpfer alla cane creek oder what ever... wenn der kunde sich bei mir mit einer vernünftigen und verständlichen email meldet haben wir bisher auch jeden sonderwunsch hinbekommen und fals es mit dem emailing nicht funktioniert am telefon haben wir es dann immer noch verarztet bekommen.
die neue website geht in die finale runde und die hamburger jungs von der firma menschlabor die das für uns machen haben mir anfang mitte dezember zugesagt....mal sehen.... meine frau die berit ist auch schon seit über 4 wochen damit beschäftigt alle bilder in das neue webdesign einzubauen. es fehlen noch die meisten texte und dann gehen wir bald online damit und nach und nach wird die seite dann besser und besser und....
dank derJÜ


----------



## S.Jay (30. November 2009)

Das ist doch mal ne Ansage.
Also Daumen hoch und weiter so Jü.
Habe übrigens selbst auch nie Probleme mit dem Schriftverkehr mir Jürgen.
Habe sogar mal ne Antwort auf eine Frage am selben Tag beantwortet bekommen!
Und das war ein 24.12.!!
Noch fragen zum Alutechservice?
Aber am Besten wir begraben das Thema mal langsam wieder.
Also
ride wikld and free!


----------



## m(a)tb (2. Dezember 2009)

alutech is goil^^


----------



## klana_radikala (4. Dezember 2009)

susuka1 schrieb:


> nun, zum mitschreiben jürgen und an all die anderen!!!
> 
> ich hatte dir geschrieben, dass ich einen neuen/gebrauchten "pudel dh 218er" suche
> ob kmplett o. nur rahmen, und was besser sei, ja.
> ...



wenn ich sowas im herstellerforum meiner lieblingsmarke lese, und dass auch noch nach einer nachtübung platzt mir der schädl (ich hoffe innigst ihm auch)


----------



## MoP__ (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

weiß jemand ob beim Pudel folgende Konfiguration möglich ist:
- Lenkwinkel steil
- Tretlager tief
- Federweg maximal

niedriger/mittlerer Lenkwinkel mit niedrigem Tretlager funktioniert ja gemäß der Aussagen hier nicht.
Bitte mit angeben, ob 70mm oder 63mm Hub am Dämpfer sind.

Ich habe da schon was in Planung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbolan (29. Dezember 2009)

MoP schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> niedriger/mittlerer Lenkwinkel mit niedrigem Tretlager funktioniert ja gemäß der Aussagen hier nicht.
> Bitte mit angeben, ob 70mm oder 63mm Hub am Dämpfer sind.


Also ich fahr so meinen Pudel und muss sagen, dass funktioniert ohne Probleme, denke der Jürgen hat sich was dabei gedacht,hatte mit ihm darüber kurz auf der eurobike gesprochen und er meinte wäre ähnlich wie ein Ironhorse...


----------



## MoP__ (29. Dezember 2009)

sebbolan schrieb:


> Also ich fahr so meinen Pudel und muss sagen, dass funktioniert ohne Probleme, denke der Jürgen hat sich was dabei gedacht,hatte mit ihm darüber kurz auf der eurobike gesprochen und er meinte wäre ähnlich wie ein Ironhorse...



Das verwirrt mich.
Alles was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe ist, dass bei niedrigem Lenkwinkel in Kombination mit niedrigem Tretlager der Hinterreifen mit dem Sattelrohr kollidiert.
Da ich aber einen DHX Air verwenden will, der mit 63mm Hub nicht ganz so weit einfedert (ergibt ca. 197mm gesamt), reicht es vielleicht doch?

MMn haben sowohl die Verstelloptionen an der oberen wie auch an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme die gleiche Auswirkung (nämlich sowohl eine Lenkwinkel- als auch eine Tretlagerveränderung). Daher ist die Einteilung an der oberen Aufnahme (65°/66°/67°) nicht ganz eindeutig. Denn ich weiß ja nicht, welche Bohrung im Hinterbau als Referenz genommen wurde.


----------



## michar (30. Dezember 2009)

probiers doch einfach aus...lass die luft ausm daempfer, bzw bau die feder aus und drueck den hinterbau mit hr zusammen.dann siehste ja obs reicht! normal muesste das apssen..


----------



## MoP__ (30. Dezember 2009)

michar schrieb:


> probiers doch einfach aus...lass die luft ausm daempfer, bzw bau die feder aus und drueck den hinterbau mit hr zusammen.dann siehste ja obs reicht! normal muesste das apssen..



Wenn ich ja schon mit dem Aufbau begonnen hätte, müsste ich nicht fragen


----------



## sebbolan (31. Dezember 2009)

würd auch sagen einfach mal zusammenbauen und sich nicht soviel gedanken machen 
bei mir ist jetzt noch nicht bei der einstellung das Hinterrad ans Sitzrohr gekommen...


----------



## michar (31. Dezember 2009)

zumal das tretlager auch in der ,,hohen,, position grade mal ca 360mm hat...was immer noch tief ist! mir persoehnlich kommts besser als 350 oder tiefer...da laeuft man nur gefahr aufzusetzen


----------



## downchiller_92 (31. Dezember 2009)

ja klar muss man das bei jedem dämpfer ausprobieren. ich fahre einen vivid und da sitzt der reifen deutlich am sattelrohr an (flacher lenkwinkel und niedriges tretlager bei 218mm).beim durchschlagen des dämpfers sitzt der reifen sogar noch mit dem mittleren lenkwinkel an...
hab gehört, dass die factory-team rahmen einen flacheren lenkwinkel haben... ist das richtig?


----------



## michar (31. Dezember 2009)

normal nicht! also bei mir passts...und solang dein daempfer 70mm hub hat is das egal was da federt! allerdings bin ich die tiefe tretlager position auch noch nich gefahren..


----------



## MoP__ (2. Januar 2010)

Ich werd es wohl einfach mal probieren.
Da ich eine Hammerschmidt verbauen werde ist bei der Bodenfreiheit mehr Spielraum für ein niedriges Tretlager, es wäre mal interessant das auszuprobieren.
Der Bereich des Lenkwinkels wird bei mir 63/64/65° sein, die Einschränkung wäre daher eh nicht so schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-BXKobolt (15. Februar 2010)

hallo 
wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß was ich für eine federhärte(foxdhx5-wiege 75kilo)
benötige habe jetz eine 450er drin und die wird wol zu hart sein für tschechische strecken.
????????
hätte auch nen schönes foto von meinem bike aber wie bekomme ich das hier rein?
mfg eric


----------



## michar (15. Februar 2010)

400lbs is die passende haerte fuer dein gewicht! foto musst du um fotoalbum hochladen und dann ueber ,,grafik einfuegen,, hier reinbringen


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (15. Februar 2010)

so hier iss es danke für die antwort


----------



## michar (15. Februar 2010)

ich helf dir mal:






schoener pudel..wobei ich ihn mit nem blauen hinterbau schoener gefunden haette..hatte ja die selbe lackierung


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (15. Februar 2010)

ja weiß ich  naja eigentlich sollte ja ne weiße boxxer rann 
aber da es zurzeit keine giebt eben nich
aber es gefällt mir mit der roten super


----------



## michar (15. Februar 2010)

ich rede ja auch vom hinterbau..die boxxer passt Ein anderer sattel waer noch was..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-BXKobolt (15. Februar 2010)

naja da wo es passt spar ich gern ! so reich bin ich ja auch nich.
mh weißt du zufälig wo ich günstig eine neue feder herbekomme?


----------



## michar (15. Februar 2010)

www.bike-components.de manitou stahlfeder kosten 13 euro und passen auch in den fox..


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (15. Februar 2010)

da ich ein 222mm dämpfer habe benötige ich die 222-230mm feder von manitu richtig nich das ich was falsch mache.

fährst du auch rennen? werde dieses jahr wohl bei 12 stück sein!


----------



## mr proper (15. Februar 2010)

Die Rote Boxxer past wie die Faust aufs Age, und find der Hinterbau auch!
Wenn der Blau wäre würden sämptliche weißen Parts stören, aber so passts
Außerdem stichts so mal aus der Masse raus und man sieht auf der Strecke wie auch auf Bildern einfach aus wie ne extrem Coole Sau, echt geiles Bike


----------



## sebbolan (16. Februar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ich helf dir mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fast wie meiner  Hab ihn aber mit blauer Wippe. Rote Boxxer ist TOP!


----------



## Wipp (16. Februar 2010)

das teil rockt.
so wie es ist und nicht anders


----------



## CS91 (22. Februar 2010)

sers,

hat jemand eine tabelle mit dein versch. geometrieeinstellungen, die man durch den schlitten und die 4 dämpferpositionen erreichen kann? 
das grundprinzip ist mir klar aber mich würden die zahlen interessieren....

gruß claus


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (22. Februar 2010)

also geh mal auf folgenden link 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/581237

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/581237


----------



## CS91 (23. Februar 2010)

das ist doch schon mal klasse! merci!


----------



## sebbolan (26. Februar 2010)

Jupp grafik ist super, nur die Farben sind teilweise schwer zuzuordnen finde ich. Kann aber auch an meinen Augen liegen 

Hat mir aber auf jedenfall auch weitergeholfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMF|Biker (26. Februar 2010)

Mal mein Pudel, ein X-9 shortcage is schon dran,neuer Dämpfer,Ti-Feder,Pedale (Wellgo MG1) und Sattelklemme (rot) folgen noch.


----------



## Frorider86 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich  dieses Desgin

Hmm...sollte ich mir doch eine Boxxer zulegen!? Sieht schon geil aus


----------



## downchiller_92 (27. Februar 2010)

Hier mein Pudel: nicht ganz leicht, steckt aber alles weg! Kettenführung ist ein Eigenbau, komplett aus carbon, muss aber noch ein bisschen getestet werden...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/583603


----------



## UMF|Biker (8. März 2010)

Mal ein bischen geupdatet 





Mitte April kommt ein DSP Dämpfer mit Ti-Feder


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. März 2010)

GEIL!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## michar (29. März 2010)

hat schonmal wer mit dem lenkwinkel und dem federweg rumgespielt? ich fahr standartmaessig die 66 grad einstellung und den ,,großen,, federweg bei normalen tretlager! merkt man beim ,,kleinen,, federweg nen derben unterschied? wie schauts mim lenkwinkel aus? theoretisch muesste sich ja auch der lenkwinkel aendern wenn ich das tretlager verstelle?


----------



## JumperJordan (10. April 2010)

Hay leute mal ne frage fahre den pudel dh wc in xl  jetzt in der einstellung max federweg. normales tretlager und mittlerer lenkwinkel und es klappt wunderbar wollte jetzt nur das die front tiefer kommt und wollt auf ganz flachen lenkwinkel stellen wie siehts dann aus mit dem sattelrohr streift das rad dann wieder am sattelrohr würde mich freuen über antworten mfg jumper.

@ michar also ich habe den unterschied deutlich gemerkt zwischen und max. federweg und min.federweg wobei mir der max. federweg deutlich mehr zusagt  Ride on


----------



## MoP__ (11. April 2010)

JumperJordan schrieb:


> Hay leute mal ne frage fahre den pudel dh wc in xl  jetzt in der einstellung max federweg. normales tretlager und mittlerer lenkwinkel und es klappt wunderbar wollte jetzt nur das die front tiefer kommt und wollt auf ganz flachen lenkwinkel stellen wie siehts dann aus mit dem sattelrohr streift das rad dann wieder am sattelrohr würde mich freuen über antworten mfg jumper.



Warum probierst du das nicht einfach aus?
Ich fahre einen Pudel in M, allerdings mit 63-65°LW. Daher weiß ich nicht, ob es sich vergleichen lässt.
Die Einstellung mittlerer LW / tiefes TL / maximaler FW lässt sich fahren, das Tretlager ist dann bei ca. 335mm.
Es sind ca. 2-3mm zwischen Reifen (Kaiser) und Sattelrohr übrig.
Allerdings ist das mit einem Dämpfer mit 63mm Hub (DHX Air).
Bei 70mm Hub wird das wohl nicht passen.


----------



## michar (12. April 2010)

ich hab die ganze lenkwinkel einstellerei mal ueberdacht! im prinzip kann man nicht so einfach sagen das der schlitten oben in der mitte 66 grad..oben 65 und unten 67 grad hat! ich komme z.b mit meinem aufbau dank steuersatz usw schon in der mittleren bei ca 65 grad raus! die obere einstellung ist mir dann fast zu flach und zu tief! sprich das ist alles etwas theoretisch mit dem lenkwinkel..juergen meinte sein pudel mit ner boxxer,dem alutech steuersatz und nem laufradsatz mit muddys kommt in der mitte schlitten sogar schon auf 64,5 grad!  im endeffekt duerfte es ja auch fast egal sein ob ich das tretlager hinten runter haeng..also in die 2. bohrung...oder den schlitten verstelle..das ergebnisse muesste nahezu gleich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (12. April 2010)

michar schrieb:


> im endeffekt duerfte es ja auch fast egal sein ob ich das tretlager hinten runter haeng..also in die 2. bohrung...oder den schlitten verstelle..das ergebnisse muesste nahezu gleich sein



Das ist wohl tatsächlich ziemlich egal. Denn der Lenkwinkel kann nur durch Absenken des Tretlagers flacher werden, das geht gar nicht anders.


----------



## michar (12. April 2010)

natuerlich geht das anders..z.b gibt es einige hersteller die bieten verschiedene steuersatz einsaetze an um den lenkwinkel zu beeinflussen! commencal oder mondraker z.b!


----------



## MoP__ (12. April 2010)

Ich bin bei der Aussage schon davon ausgegangen, dass es um die Einstellungen am Rahmen geht.
Da lässt sich das nicht von einander trennen, es ist dann ziemlich egal was man da verstellt. Von einer kleinen Änderung im Winkel der Dämpferanlenkung abgesehen.
Ansonsten kann man noch Einbauhöhe und -winkel der Gabel mittels Steuersätzen verändern, wie du schon gesagt hast.
Oder ein 24er Hinterrad einbauen.
Oder ein 29er vorn.
Oder ein 29er vorn, und ein 24er hinten 
Oder flachere Reifen.
Oder andere Dämpferlängen.
Oder andere Ausfallenden.
Oder...


----------



## michar (12. April 2010)

hehe! ja! wobei ich fuer mich die mittlere schlitten einstellung und die bohrung federweg unten/vorne am besten finde! tretlager hat so ca  365mm und lenkwinkel um die 65%! mir sind manche neumodischen dh boecke mit 64lenkwinkeln und 340mm tretlagern irgendwie etwas suspekt...mag auf schnellen dh worldcup strecken fuer den entsprechenden fahrer passen...aber ist schon etwas speziell! ich denke man koennte allerdings die einstellungen am pudel hinten wegrationalisieren..nur noch eine fuer maxfederweg..den rest dann oben ueber schlitten ! irgendwie ist es schon doppelt oben und unten...


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (12. April 2010)

Saint in einem 09er Pudel haut hin?!


----------



## sebbolan (12. April 2010)

wie Saint? Kurbel oder Schaltung oder Bremse, wenn es eines dieser Teile sein soll, dann haut das hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMF|Biker (14. April 2010)

Mein Pudel mit CCDB:


----------



## mussso (15. April 2010)

Sehr cool!
Ist das ein 222mm Dämpfer mit 70mm Hub? Was für eine Feder ist das? (Länge?)


----------



## UMF|Biker (15. April 2010)

läne is auf jedenfall 222mm hub kann gut sein das er 70mm beträgt aber kp, feder is eine 350*2,8 Bos Feder


----------



## UiUiUiUi (25. April 2010)

hat jetzt schon wer ein pudel mit dem diverse dämpfer ausprobiert?


----------



## EagleEye (25. April 2010)

ich hab den DHX Air und Coil ausprobiert und ich weiß noch nicht so richtig welcher besser ist


----------



## UiUiUiUi (25. April 2010)

das freut mich ungemein für dich...


aber wenn du schon hilfreich sein willst bewerte mal die bremsmomentabstützung bitte


----------



## mussso (26. April 2010)

Mich würde das Gewicht der BMA interessieren.
Und was noch wichtiger wäre die Kettenlinie eines pudel DH!
Danke


----------



## NoBeerForFear (26. April 2010)

mein g boxx pudel dh. ich hoffe er gefällt. verbesserungsvorschläge und anregungen sind gerne sehen.


----------



## michar (26. April 2010)

weisser lenker weg undn schwarzer drauf!


----------



## Frorider86 (26. April 2010)

BMA, Gewicht, Kettenlinie!?
DRAUßEN SCHEINT DIE SONNE, ALSO FAHREN!!!...NICHT QUATSCHEN
Das sind Themen für´n Winter

@UiUiUiUi: Wat willste denn genau wissen, wegen der Dämpfer
FOX DHX 4.0= Super soft, klasse Ansprechverhalten.
Rocco RC WC= Höheres Losbrechmoment, weniger Gewicht, "Optik"

Im Großen und Ganzen kann ich sagen das beide gleich gut/schlecht funktionieren.
BMA ist Geschmackssache...es geht auch ohne

Dat G-Boxx is schick...kleines Mankel wäre der Kettenstrebenschutz. Ik hab mir da durchsichtige Schutzfolie dran gebackt. Sieht beim grünen Rahmen schnell schmuddelig aus, aber nur Innenseite. Beim schwatten sieht´s mal wohl nicht so schnell.
Und evtl der Lenker in schwatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMF|Biker (26. April 2010)

Marzocchi Roco R mit Pepe tuning = Läuft aber nich das gelbe vom ei
Cane Creek Double Barrel = Sehr geiles Ansprechverhalten, Federweg wird vollgenutzt   ohne durchzuschlagen.


----------



## mussso (26. April 2010)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> BMA, Gewicht, Kettenlinie!?
> DRAUßEN SCHEINT DIE SONNE, ALSO FAHREN!!!...NICHT QUATSCHEN
> Das sind Themen für´n Winter



Ja ich bin spät dran mit Bikebau dieses Jahr.Naja in spätestens zwei Wochen gibts Bilders...


----------



## UiUiUiUi (27. April 2010)

hm ok... also...

ich merk schon ich hab meine frage nicht gut formuliert...

ich wollte wissen ob schon wer den pudel mit dem "dueler" dämpfer der Firma "Diverse Suspension Products" ausprobiert hat...

nich ob der pudel mit diversen dämpfern funktioniert...

hier der link zum dämpfer auf der alutech website:
Diverse Dueler Dämpfer

und naja BMA etc interssiert halt auch insgesamt...
wie sehr stempelt der pudel?
funktioniert die BMA wie sie soll?
haltbarkeitsprobleme?

etc 

und wenn wir schon dabei sind...
taugt diese 77designz_freesolo kettenführung was oder lieber ne E13 besorgen oder so?


----------



## EagleEye (27. April 2010)

Die 77 taugt was, aber nur wenn du den richtigen Bashguard fährst, der der mitgeliefert wird geht nur mit <=38, bei größeren Kettenblättern brauchst du einen größeren Bashguard


----------



## mussso (27. April 2010)

Das mit dem "stempeln" ist eher Streckenabhängig, man merkt den Unterschied mit BMA aber auf jedenfall.
Insgesamt funktioniert die Sache einwandfrei. Haltbarkeitsprobleme gibts bei meinem Freeridepudel zumindest nicht, da fahre ich sie seit Mitte August 2008.
Aber wieviel sie wiegt weiss ich nicht...

Wie sieht es denn nu aus mit der Kettenlinie beim DH Pudel? Sind das 57mm?


----------



## michar (27. April 2010)

ich hab auch keine haltbarkeitsprobleme..mein pudel laeuft einwandfrei! bma ist geschmacksache und haengt sicher auch vom fahrstil ab..muss man selbst entscheiden ob das mehrgewicht es einem wert ist! dämpfer kann ich jedem nur empfehlen was gescheites zu kaufen...bos,ccdb,dueler usw..


----------



## Ins4n3 (2. Mai 2010)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Größen bei den Pudeln aus, überlege momentan einen neuen Rahmen zu holen, jedoch  fällt die Auswahl bei 1,97m schon relativ knapp aus. Sollte ich eher L , XL oder sogar noch größer Wählen? Und wie lässt sich der Rahmen allgemein fahren? Braucht er eher einen "aktiven" Fahrer oder auch für Einsteiger gut fahrbar?


----------



## michar (2. Mai 2010)

größe aufjedenfall xl...beim fahrstil ist eigentlich alles offen..das haengt auch stark vom setup ab!


----------



## Ins4n3 (2. Mai 2010)

Ah ok, wie ist das denn bei Alutech mit den Aufpreisen für spezielle Farbwünsche etc.?
Hätte an einen Grün eloxierten Rahmen mit mattschwarzer Schwinge gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (2. Mai 2010)

Guckste HP


----------



## Ins4n3 (2. Mai 2010)

ah habs dort gefunden, danke


----------



## EagleEye (2. Mai 2010)

bei der Größe XL, hab ich genauso gemacht (196) und der läuft super


----------



## UMF|Biker (3. Mai 2010)

Mein Rad nochmal

Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht. Schwarze Pedalen und rote Klemme kommen noch.


----------



## Frorider86 (3. Mai 2010)

Lenkerendstopfen
Rote Klemme muss jetzt nicht so unbedingt, aber schwatte Pedale sehen bestimmt schnieke aus....bis sie sich abrubbeln
Also eigentlich gibt´s da nichts zu meckern


----------



## UiUiUiUi (3. Mai 2010)

was willst du denn verbessern?

gewicht, funktion, oder optik? ^^

fürs gewicht:
Titan feder(DSP), leichter direct mount vorbau(gibts ja einiges ^^), leichtere pedale (super star components z.b.)

funktion:  find ich anhand von bild nix was wirklich änderung bedarf

wie zufrieden bist mit dem canecreek welches factory tuning fährst für den pudel?

Optik: Boxxer in gleicher farbe wie den rahmen? ^^
SLX kurbeln durch Saint oder XTR ersetzen 
Burgtec Penthouse Flats Mk3
vordere dämpfer aufnahme polieren 

alles geschmaksache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (3. Mai 2010)

Seh ich auch so.
Eventuell könntest du die Boxxer noch in Rahmenfarbe lackieren lassen, aber da wird es langsam umständlich. 
Was wiegt es jetzt? Die DX Pedale sind ja auch nicht unbedingt leicht.

Ich bin bei meinem bei 18,71kg. 
Mit Latexschläuchen und 11-26er Kassette dann bei 18,47kg.
Mit Minion 2.5 / Ardent 2.4 in 1ply und anderem Laufradsatz für Touren bei 17,5kg.
Die Hammerschmidt wiegt halt ziemlich viel.
Im Vergleich zur reinen DH Variante mit XTR / leichter Kefü mal eben 1,2-1,4kg mehr, aber die Vorteile überwiegen mMn.


----------



## UMF|Biker (3. Mai 2010)

Also Boxxer bleibt weiss, Pedalen kommen leichtere denk mal Wellgo oder so. direct mount vorbau muss ich mir mal überlegen weil er halt fest auf der brücke ist. ti-feder folgt auf jedenfall auch irgendwann noch. tuning hat der dämpfer soweit ich weiss keins da ich ihn nich direkt von cane creek oder cosmic bezogen habe sonder von einem privatman-
mit dem dämpfer bin ich mehr als zufroeden, beste was ich je irgendwie gefahren bin.
gewicht sollte so bei 17,5kg oder weniger liegen wenns fertig is,is es unter 17kg


----------



## MoP__ (3. Mai 2010)

Hier mein Pudel, immerhin mit neuem Sattel:





Was mir selbst noch einfällt, ist ein 90° Abgang für die hintere Code.


----------



## mussso (4. Mai 2010)

Mir gefällt dieses Grün.
Wie sind die Deckmäntel?


----------



## MoP__ (4. Mai 2010)

Meinst du die (Deck-)Mäntel?

die sind gut. Jedenfalls bei Trockenheit.
Sobald es feucht wird machen die geschlossenen Außenstollen dicht.
Der Rain King ist da universaler.


----------



## mussso (4. Mai 2010)

Jo genau danke, danke.


----------



## UMF|Biker (4. Mai 2010)

@MoP kommt bei dir bei dieser einstellung nicht das hr an das sitzrohr?


----------



## MoP__ (4. Mai 2010)

Nein, nicht ganz.
Da der DHX Air nur 63,5mm Hub hat, hab ich noch ca. 1mm Platz 
(allerdings auch "nur" ~198mm Federweg)
Eventuell könnte sich bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten der Reifen etwas verformen, sodass es dann doch mal für ein Sekundenbruchteil schleift, aber da ist mir bisher nichts aufgefallen.

Ich werd zum Schutz noch ein Stück Steinschlagfolie von 0,3mm dazwischenkleben.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (4. Mai 2010)

so wollte nur bekannt machen ,dass mein pudel (rahmen oder komplett) ab heute zum verkauf steht. wenn interesse besteht einfach pm oder so.


----------



## jota (5. Mai 2010)

is irgendwat nich so ganz in ordnung mit dir ???

zuerst der traum von einem rad und dann plötzlich verticken.


NoBeerForFear
DH? = Downright Hottness

Benutzerbild von NoBeerForFear


Standard AW: Wildsau Bilder - Teil 2
ich hatte noch einen da und dann hab ich ihr dran gemacht. ich mag den von der optik irgendwie gerne. außerdem wird das rad dadurch noch leiser.
das mit dem lenkwinkel find ich ok so wie´s jetzt ist aber ich denke ich werd das mit dem dämpfer mal aus spaß machen.
wie gesagt das rad ist mein materiell gewordener traum vom biken!
__________________
"Ich hab nix gegen die, aber normal ist das nicht" ist ein
weltoffenes, sachliches und vor allem logisches Argument.

http://www.hyperactive-shop.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (6. Mai 2010)

von der sorte kenn ich auch genug..die immer was neues brauchen..einem ist das rad zu schwer, dem anderen zu progressiv, dem naechsten ist dann an der geo irgendwas nicht ok...wenn die meisten von den leuten nur halb sogut fahren koennten wie sie ueber ihr material denken haetten wir hier in deutschland mehr top fahrer


----------



## UiUiUiUi (16. Mai 2010)

so dala gestern bekommen 
heute zusammen gesteckt

Mein budjet Pudel DH:

PS: die Codes hättest ruhig entlüften dürfen Jü


----------



## michar (17. Mai 2010)

bau den daempfer mal anders rumm ein...und ausgleichsbaehlter nach vorne..


----------



## NoBeerForFear (21. Mai 2010)

ja so einer bin ich. ich liebe das rad aber ich will auch immerwieder was neues.
gut fahren kann ich auf keinen fall aber ich hab geile räder 
und mit dem rad ist alles tip top in ordnung.


----------



## Koohgie (25. Mai 2010)

hab vom fr auf nen dh umgesattelt....


----------



## mussso (25. Mai 2010)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> hab vom fr auf nen dh umgesattelt....



Sehr schön! Viel Spaß damit!
Das lustige ist das ich vorher auch nen Pudel FR hatte und auch auf einen DH Pudel umgestiegen bin, welcher deinem ziemlich ähnlich kommt...


----------



## mussso (25. Mai 2010)

... hier mal meiner:











Leider warte ich schon seit 4 Wochen auf meine neue Kurbel und sie kommt net bei . Außerdem sollte bald ein Sunline Direct Mount Vorbau und eine Titanfeder eintrudeln. Evtl gibts noch einen neuen Sattel.
Gewicht sollte dann bei knapp unter 18 kilo sein.
Da mir das Pro Race Tuning am DHX 5 so gut gefällt, habe ich mir für Anfang Juli einen Termin für die Gabel geben lassen. Neben dem Tuning wird die PAR-Kartusche rausgeworfen und eine Feder eingebaut.


----------



## UMF|Biker (27. Mai 2010)

Kennt jemand einen Steuzersatz der 25mm Einpresstiefe hat aber sehr sehr flach baut? Weil der Alutech Xlong Steuersatz is mir viel zu fett


----------



## michar (27. Mai 2010)

der kommt fast hin..baut dann oben um einiges schmaler!http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=100527100821&ref=L210YmlrZXMvcHJvZHVrdGxpc3Rlay5jZm0/Y3RyeT0xJnphPTEmbGM9MSZjdXJjZD0xJmNpZD0xMDA1MjcxMDA4MjEma2F0aWQ9OTYmaGM9MSZzej0yJnNwPTYx&pnr=16931

 allerdings find ich den alutech steuersatz perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (30. Mai 2010)

ich hab irgendwie folgendes problem mim pudel..das ist mir schon laenger aufgefallen..vllt kann ja mal jemand seinen senf dazugeben! auffaellig war das ich teilweise sehr viele freilaufdefekte hatte...seit gestern mach meine eigentlich erst ein paar wochen alte neue hope pro2 hr nabe auch probleme! vorher wars die reverse die in regelmaessigen abstaenden sich angefangen hat auch im freilauf mitzudrehen! sobald ich die achse hinten fest zumach merkt man das der freilauf sich nicht mehr wirklich leicht drehen laesst..es geht zwar noch zu fahren..aber das ging teilweise soweit das die kette sich nicht mehr zurueckgespannt hat! irgendwie hab ich manchma ldas gefuehl das das laufrad hinten ,,ueberspannt,, wird..der druck auf den freilauf zu groß ist und daher die lager schwergaengiger laufen?! allerdings wenn ichs lockerer mach ist die gefahr auf spiel und dasses sich loest da...das kanns auch nicht sein! die einzige nabe die sich davon bis jetzt recht unbeeindruckt gezeigt hat ist meine veltec dh! ohne kette dreht sich der freilauf bei meiner neuen hope nabe jetzt auch mit..was er eigentlich ja nicht sollte....


----------



## UMF|Biker (30. Mai 2010)

ich hatte das problem auch an der st nabe, mit der hope gehts jetzt ohne probleme. wo ich die st drin hatte hab ich die achse nich ganz zu geknallt dann ging es auch.


----------



## UMF|Biker (30. Mai 2010)

Kann mir vllt einer sagen ob der Steuersatz http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...&productID=S161c340ebc2ccb99e01f2fac469a6677# von der einpresstiefe in den pudel passt?weil der preis is ja top und flach is er auch.


----------



## michar (30. Mai 2010)

passen tut der schon..garantie haste damit dann aber keine mehr!


----------



## UMF|Biker (30. Mai 2010)

jooo, gibts denn einen steuersatz der so flach is wie der aber der eine einpresstiefe von 25mm hat?


----------



## stylehead (30. Mai 2010)

Reset WAN.5:






Hat untenrum immerhin 22mm (laut HP) und baut oben flach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMF|Biker (30. Mai 2010)

oben müssen es aber auch 25mm sein. ausserdem baut der unten ziemlich hoch


----------



## michar (31. Mai 2010)

aber ehrlichgesagt ist das beim pudel ein großer vorteil..das steuerrohr ist ja nciht lang..mit der großen schale unten kommt der lenkwinkel nochmal gut 0,5 grad flacher! so einer ist eigentlich perfekt...weil unten und oben flach ist dann schon relativ krass...


----------



## jonnitapia (31. Mai 2010)

Das mit den 25mm ist eh "leicht" übertrieben meiner Meinung nach. Fahre nen Chris King Dev und alles ist Top....Schau dir das fette Steuerrohr an....

Wenn jemand einen kennt der nen Pudel Rahmen sucht oder vllt kaufen wolle/könnte, meiner steht dann zum Verkauf. Isn M von 08

Preis wird nicht teuer werden


----------



## UMF|Biker (31. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn mit dem http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...&productID=S4c703680104a0d21ed2fe23bd920f26d# oder dem hier http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...&productID=Sa4fa26b59a51ed9f7802c061e667f3f1#


----------



## NoBeerForFear (3. Juni 2010)

also ich hab in meinem pudel auch nen wan 5 und der ist der hammer.
und die optik ist auch super


----------



## Koohgie (4. Juni 2010)

wer fährt im pudel nen vivid? welches tune? wie ist die funktion? ich hatte im FR nen vivid mit tune C in 216mm, hab den in den DH eingebaut, und danach mit dem Rocco R verglichen. Also der Rocco R geht besser, der Vivid ist überdämpft, jetzt wollt ich wissen ob der in tune B geht, oder durchschläge hat bis zum abwinken....
danke...


----------



## jonnitapia (4. Juni 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> also ich hab in meinem pudel auch nen wan 5 und der ist der hammer.
> und die optik ist auch super



haha: "der is hammer"

worauf beziehst du das 

siehst du da ständig rein ^^


----------



## NoBeerForFear (4. Juni 2010)

nö reingucken tu ich nicht ständig, aber er macht immerhin noch keine zicken nach ausgiebigstem fahren. (hatte den auch schon im letzten rad drinne)
und zum dämpfer : ich fahr ja nen g boxx pudel und muss sagen dass mir mein rocco wc auch besser gefällt als ein vivid.
der rocco ist einfach viel fluffiger und besser einzustellen.


----------



## Koohgie (7. Juni 2010)

hat nich noch einer ne BMA zuhause rummfliegen? suche so ein teil, also kpl. mit ausfallenden...


----------



## JumperJordan (18. Juni 2010)

Jungs habe ein Problem und weiß da nicht weiter 

folgendes: Der sattel der BMA wackelt bei mir jeweils 3mm nach rechts und links. Kann mir nicht erklären wie das kommt alle schrauben sind bombenfest vlt das lager ausgeschlagen?  ist halt sehr nervig weil wenn ich mit dem hinterrad in der luft bin und dann die hr-bremse z.b. betätige klackert sehr laut mein h-rad. naja hier ein bild von dem BMA-Sattel






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (18. Juni 2010)

Also die BMA hat auch bei mir viel Spiel, ich glaub daher das es normal ist.


----------



## michar (18. Juni 2010)

voellig normal! faellt beim fahren nicht auf! wenn du bisschen was machen willst klemm an die aufnahme von der stange am rahmen bissl gummi noch mit ein...das beugt klappern vor..


----------



## JumperJordan (18. Juni 2010)

besten dank! 

ride on!!


----------



## UMF|Biker (13. Juli 2010)

Mein Pudel mal wieder mit neuen Teilen





Partliste:

Rahmen: Alutech Pudel DH 2008
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer World Cup 2009
Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel 2010
Steuersatz: Alutech X-Long 
Laufradsatz: Mavic 721 Hope Pro 2 rot
Lenker: Truvativ Boobar 780mm
Vorbau: Canfield Brothers -15mm rise
Griffe: ODI /rote Griffschellen
Bremsen: Formula The One 2009
Sattel: SDG I-Fly
Stütze: SDG I-Beam
Klemme: Sixpack rot
Kurbel: Shimano SLX
Pedale:Wellgo MG1 schwarz
Kettenführung: E.13 LG1
Schaltwerk: Sram X-9
Trigger:Sram X-9 (Sram X-0)
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2.5
Schlauche: Schwalbe AV

Jetzt noch Titanfeder, X-0 Shifter und die Boxxer Wc muss wieder rein.


----------



## BillyTheKid (5. August 2010)

Hier mal mein Pudel aber leider noch nicht fertig Gabel etc. noch tauschen.


----------



## mussso (8. August 2010)

Hmm, bei mir ist das mit der BMA nicht normal das die wackelt.Weder beim FR- noch beim Dh - Pudel wackelt irgendwas bzw. hat Spiel...


----------



## MoP__ (8. August 2010)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand probiert, ob man einen 241er Dämpfer vernünftig im Pudel unterbringt? 
Ich will den DHX Air austauschen, da kam mir der Gedanke.


----------



## BillyTheKid (8. August 2010)

Glaub da bekommst du doch nur nen 222mm Dampfer in den Pudel DH!?!


----------



## EagleEye (8. August 2010)

Welchen Sinn hat es so einen großen Dämpfer einzubauen?
Machbar sollte es sein, muss man halt die Verstellung für den Lenkwinkel nach vorn schieben. Nur macht das alles keinen Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMF|Biker (8. August 2010)

Ja ich hatte in meinem pudel dh einen 240er dämpfer, hab den schlitten nach oben geschoben und dann hat es gepasst, is zwar nix irgendwie dran gekommen aber garantie is dann futsch hab extra nachgefragt. bei mir war es auch nur eine übergangslösung.


----------



## MoP__ (8. August 2010)

Ich hab das jetzt mal mit einem Holzstück simuliert.
Das Tretlager kommt auf 360mm, aber sonst passt alles (auch eingefedert mit 165mm Restlänge).

Die Überlegung kommt daher, weil ich ja sowieso einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen will.
Nun könnte ich auch gleich einen 240er nehmen und hätte damit ca. 238mm Federweg anstelle der aktuellen 197mm.

Wobei 218mm mittels 222x70 auch dicke reichen sollten


----------



## tadea nuts (9. August 2010)

Mein Pudel DH WC 2009

Größe L


----------



## UMF|Biker (12. August 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage zur Kettenlinie, ist eure auch so beschi$$en? Ich fahre eine SLX kurbel und ne e.13 und das steht sowas von schief das ich es kaum ohne schleifen zusammengebaut bekomme und auch nur mit spacern überall zwischen.


----------



## EagleEye (12. August 2010)

meine ist einwandfrei, ich hab überhaupt keine Probleme


----------



## BillyTheKid (12. August 2010)

Hi fahre ne Truvativ mit E-13 Kefu und passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannic_M (15. August 2010)

Suche für 2011 Noch nen Pudel Dh zum gassi gehn .. xD

Bitte alles anbieten  Danke


----------



## UMF|Biker (15. August 2010)

Hab dich bei ICQ geaddet


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. August 2010)

Wenn meinst du?!?


----------



## BillyTheKid (15. August 2010)

Ab schon klar! Sorry war gerade in Gedanken! 
Wie sieht's mal aus mit nem Pudel treffen?


----------



## Frorider86 (15. August 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wie sieht's mal aus mit nem Pudel treffen?



Wann? Demnächst^^ Wo? WiBe, Willingen, Harz?


----------



## UMF|Biker (16. August 2010)

War an Yannic M gerichtet


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. August 2010)

@ Frorider 
Ja war jetzt nur mal so eine Idee die man ja vielleicht jedes Jahr um die selbe Zeit wieder holen konnte so in WiBe oder so hier in der Gegend waren es schon 3 Pudel mit dem Tadea nuts, UMF-Biker und mir. Man konnte dann ja auch jedes Jahr den KonigsPudel kronen! So als Geilster Pudel!?


----------



## Frorider86 (16. August 2010)

Erstma muss ein Treffen zu stande kommen
Eigentlich is es dieses Jahr schon fast zu spät, wegen gutem Wetter.

18. oder 19. Sept. in WiBe


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. August 2010)

Ja schon klar muss erstmal eins zu stande kommen! Aber wäre ne geile Sache. Ja glaub für dieses Jahr vielleicht schon zu spät?! Warum denkst du da an den 18-19 Sep. ? Bist du da eh in WIBE?
Wenn das Wetter gut ist im Sep. könnte man sich ja nochmal kurzschliessen.


----------



## Frorider86 (16. August 2010)

Bin auf jeden Fall am 8.9. in WiBe.
Das Wochenende fiel mir so spontan ein, als ich auf´n Kalender geschaut hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (16. August 2010)

8.09 hört sich auch gut an! Mal schauen was im Sep. so das Wetter macht. Wir bleiben über das Treffen in Kontakt!


----------



## ktm-chriZ (16. August 2010)

Hehe,
dann sind ja richtig viele Alutech Fahrer in WiBe.
Bin vom 7.9 - ende offen mit 2 anderen Alutech Fahrern da =)
Evtl. sieht man sich


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. August 2010)

Hi ja das ist doch mal was! Hoffe das ich bis dato wieder auf den Bock steigen kann OP ist ja jetzt fast 3 Monate her.


----------



## ktm-chriZ (16. August 2010)

wasen passiert ??
Können leider nur nicht an eurem Pudel Wettbewerb teilnehmen 
Fahren alle keinen Pudel ^^


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. August 2010)

Hab mir das Wadenbein und Sprunggelenk gebrochen und noch als krönchen alle Bänder durch!!!
Ja schade aber vielleicht um so leichter für einen von uns der Königspudel zu werden!


----------



## ktm-chriZ (17. August 2010)

gute Besserung


----------



## Edmonton (17. August 2010)

@tadea nuts
Der Aufbau von deinem Pudel gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## tadea nuts (17. August 2010)

Danke! Leider brauche ich eine neue Gabel - habe an meiner heute das Luftventil abgerissen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (17. August 2010)

Danke!! 
@ Tadea hast ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (19. August 2010)

Ich bin gerade bei Planungen für meinen Pudel.

Verlust, bzw. für nicht geeignet befunden worden (bisher):

Felgen
- 2x Felge Sun SOS (VR+HR Schrott)
- 2x Felge Alexrims Supra BH (VR+HR Schrott)
- ZTR Flow (HR) mit leicher Schlagseite, bis jetzt

*->* einmal probier ich noch einen gut aufgebauten Satz mit Supra 30/D aus, aber wenn der nicht hält, was dann?
(EX823, EX 729, MTX 33, Double Track?)

Sonstiges
- 1x Dämpferschraube (Bruch) *->* austauschen
- Boxxer Race (nicht kaputt, fährt sich aber nicht wie erhofft) -> vermutlich Travis Triple
- DHX Air (funktioniert, aber Stahlfeder geht besser) -> Vivid

Also kommen in nächster Zeit knapp 1,5kg Mehrgewicht an das Teil dran (Gabel + Dämpfer). Und möglicherweise bis nächste Saison noch andere Felgen.

Macht dann etwa 20kg mit Hammerschmidt (die ist aber außer Diskussion).
Ich bin mittlerweile der Ansicht, dass Funktion und Stabilität auf jeden Fall vor Gewicht gehen.
Für die Megavalanche soll nächstes Jahr ein anderes Bike herhalten, das wäre das einzige Rennen wo es drauf ankäme.

Außerdem werden noch ein paar Sachen getauscht:
-Hope M4 VR/HR statt Code (die mir öfters auslaufen)
-Evtl. Hope Innenlager (-> sind die HS Kurbeln kompatibel mit den Hope Lagern für Truvativ? Würden ca. 250g sparen.)

Andere Gedanken?

Bild:



(Wobei Felgen, Lenker und Vorbau bereits verschrottet sind.)


----------



## EagleEye (19. August 2010)

ich hab die Kamikaze Felgen von Sixpack drin und die halten die Saison bisher super durch, angeblich sind das nur umgelabelte Alex Supra D
Die wiegen nicht extrem viel sind aber verdammt haltbar.


----------



## UMF|Biker (19. August 2010)

Nehm einfach 721er von mavic. aber 20 kg für nen pudel is schon recht viel, der rahmen an sich wiegt ja nichts.


----------



## Bommber 1 (19. August 2010)

Wir sind mit 2 Pudel am 22.8 in Winterberg.


----------



## UMF|Biker (19. August 2010)

Ja bin vllt auch am Sonntag mit meinem Pudel da


----------



## Bommber 1 (19. August 2010)

Dann wären wir ja schon 3 ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edmonton (19. August 2010)

@MoP
Sehr schöner Pudel 
Wie bist Du mit der Hammerschmidt zufrieden?
Mit der Hope M4 kannst Du nix falsch machen, ich fahr die schon ca 8 Monate. Bin voll zufrieden mit der Hope M4.


----------



## MoP__ (19. August 2010)

Was die Hammerschmidt angeht:

Man wundert sich, über was für Absätze man noch fahren kann.
Beim Start schalt ich nur die HS, weil es halt unter Last problemlos und schnell funktioniert. Das Schaltwerk kriegt höchstens unterwegs mal Arbeit, je nach Strecke.
Nachteil ist zum einen das Gewicht. Zu einfachem KB, Carbon KeFü usw. ist die deutlich über 1kg schwerer (so 1,2-1,4kg).
Außerdem hat man damit ordentlich Pedalrückschlag, an den ich mich aber mittlerweile gewöhnt hab. 
Andersrum wirkt der Kettenzug dann auch dem Wippen entgegen.
Er lässt sich daher ziemlich gut treten.
Es soll ja Hersteller geben, die sowas dann "Anti-Squat" nennen und Tests gewinnen


----------



## Edmonton (19. August 2010)

Ich fahr die Hammerschmidt auch. Bin noch voll zufrieden.
Das Gewicht von der Hammerschmidt ist für mich auch noch ok.
Ich komme ganz gut zurecht damit.


----------



## S.Jay (19. August 2010)

fährst Du mit dem Ding eigentlich auch berghoch?
Ich frag nur weil meine Karre auch 18kg hat und ich noch ne Hammerschmidt dran machen will, nur etwas bammel hab wegen Gewicht und so.


----------



## MoP__ (20. August 2010)

Klar fahr ich damit auch berghoch.
Eben recht langsam, aber ich komm überall hoch, wo ich mit dem CC auch fahre. Bergab dafür dann schneller 
So 20-30km Touren fahr ich ab und an.


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. August 2010)

Da ja sehr viele Pudel hier im Pott unterwegs sind wie wäre es mit einem Treffen hier??


----------



## jota (26. August 2010)

wär ich dabei.


----------



## Frorider86 (28. August 2010)

Hört sich jut an


----------



## Bommber 1 (29. August 2010)

wir wären auch dabei


----------



## Yannic_M (6. September 2010)

Gerade keine Cam zur Hand gehabt 
Kommt noch ein neuer Vorbau und ne andere Kurbel + Laufräder dran.

Danke an BillyTheKid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannic_M (7. September 2010)

Yannic_M schrieb:


> Gerade keine Cam zur Hand gehabt
> Kommt noch ein neuer Vorbau und ne andere Kurbel + Laufräder dran.
> 
> Danke an BillyTheKid




so jetzt ma richtig ..


----------



## robertg202 (8. September 2010)

Müllkübel als Hintergerund für ein Alutech??????
Blasphemie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yannic_M (8. September 2010)

Ich habe es gerade aufgebaut bekommen und es ist ja nichtmal fertig ^^ kommt natürlich noch nen schöneres !

Hat einer noch ne 450*2.8 feder ?


----------



## EagleEye (11. September 2010)

so mein Pudelchen hat mal wieder einen kleinen Umbau erfahren


----------



## Yannic_M (12. September 2010)

Update:


----------



## Frorider86 (12. September 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> so mein Pudelchen hat mal wieder einen kleinen Umbau erfahren



Damit liebäugle ich ja auch noch


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (12. September 2010)

Braucht jemand einen 09er Pudel DH größe L, roter hauptrahmen, weiße schwinge, inklusive marzocchi rocco air?


----------



## EagleEye (12. September 2010)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Damit liebäugle ich ja auch noch



ich hab auch ne ganze Weile überlegt und jetzt musste es sein


----------



## Frorider86 (12. September 2010)

hehe
ich überlege, wenn...ob Fox 40 oder Boxxer WC. Aber wirklich dafür meine geliebte Totem tauschen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (12. September 2010)

JA mach das, ich hab bis vorgestern auch ne Totem drin gehabt aber die 40 ist um Welten besser


----------



## UMF|Biker (13. September 2010)

Wer was haben möchte bitte melden: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/305228


----------



## Yannic_M (19. September 2010)

jat jmd an seim pudel ne boxguide kefü ?

also bei mir passt die iwie nicht richtig drauf bzw. sie sitzt sehr weit hinten  kommt sonst mit dem hinterbau in kontakt,


----------



## Bommber 1 (20. September 2010)

Die  boxguide past am pudel nicht. hatte ich erst auch versucht.
die 77 und e13 passen.


----------



## Frorider86 (20. September 2010)

Jop, E13 Lightguide passt perfekt und sieht schnieke aus


----------



## Edmonton (21. September 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> so mein Pudelchen hat mal wieder einen kleinen Umbau erfahren



Da bist du doch aufn Melibokus oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (21. September 2010)

jep


----------



## downchiller_92 (23. September 2010)

Hallo, ich muss mal zwei ganz andere Fragen zwischen werfen, die mich zur Zeit beschäftigen:
1. Wie viel mehr Gewicht bringt denn eine BMA mit sich?
2. Welche Dämpferfeder passt in einen Pudel bei etwa 75 KG Fahrergewicht? ...vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungswerte bereit...
Danke und Grüße, Vale


----------



## UMF|Biker (23. September 2010)

HI,
also zu 1. keine ahnung denk mal so 200-300 gramm ?
zu 2. ich wiegen rund 70-71 kg mit normalen sachen und fahre eine 350er feder in einem CCDB was schon recht soft ist ich denke dann wird bei dir eine 400er bzw 450er passen jenachdem wie du es gerne fahren möchtest


----------



## Yannic_M (23. September 2010)

Mit welchen Federwegseintellung fahrt ihr euren Pudel bzw was federt am besten ? hab jetzt Schlitten: mitte & Max Federweg Hohes Lager.

Mal drüber nach gedacht den Schlitten nach unten zu machen sprich steiler Lenkwinkel dafür aber max federweg mit tiefem tretlager ?


----------



## Frorider86 (23. September 2010)

Max Fw, tiefes Tretlager und für´n Hometrail "steiler" Lenkwinkel mit ner Totem.
Für´n Park/DH-Track Schlitten mittlere Stellung


----------



## UMF|Biker (23. September 2010)

kommt immer drauf an was ihr für rahmengrößen habt, also mein rahmen is größe L mittlere position vom schlitten, max. federweg und tiefes tretlager.


----------



## Yannic_M (23. September 2010)

UMF|Biker schrieb:


> kommt immer drauf an was ihr für rahmengrößen habt, also mein rahmen is größe L mittlere position vom schlitten, max. federweg und tiefes tretlager.



wenn ichso so mache kommt der reifen ans sattelrohr ?


----------



## UMF|Biker (23. September 2010)

ne dann hängst du den wo falsch ein.

edit:  da sieht man es sehr gut wo ich ihn drin habe:


----------



## EagleEye (23. September 2010)

bei XL fahre ich hohes Tretlager, max Federweg und steiler Lenkwinkel


----------



## Yannic_M (23. September 2010)

so hast du aber hohes tretlager und nicht tief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (23. September 2010)

Ich meine bei tiefem Trettlager und max Federweg mußte's du nen 24er hinten fahren!? Meine ich zu glauben, Yannic freut mich das der Pudel dir so zusagt!!


----------



## Yannic_M (24. September 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ich meine bei tiefem Trettlager und max Federweg mußte's du nen 24er hinten fahren!? Meine ich zu glauben, Yannic freut mich das der Pudel dir so zusagt!!




Ja richtig 

wenn man aber dann den schlitten vorne nach unten macht also lenkwinkel steil müsste es wieder gehen.
vllt bekomt man dadurch ne ganz andere kennlinie ?


----------



## EagleEye (24. September 2010)

probiers doch einfach aus


----------



## Bommber 1 (24. September 2010)

also ich habe einen 2010 Pudel und fahre tiefes trettlager mit max federweg und und den schlitten in der mitleren position. Und mit dem reifen habe ich keine probleme.


----------



## Bommber 1 (24. September 2010)




----------



## Frorider86 (24. September 2010)

Sehr geil


----------



## DQ1980 (24. September 2010)

just fun


----------



## UMF|Biker (2. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne andere Gabel eingebaut


----------



## Frorider86 (2. Oktober 2010)

Jahhahaa Und was sagt das Fahrgefühl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMF|Biker (2. Oktober 2010)

Also allein vom rumrollen auf der straße sehr gut, wird morgen mal getestet


----------



## 2und4zig (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr meinen Pudel DH seit jeher mit einer 66 RC2, geht ausgezeichnet


----------



## Yannic_M (3. Oktober 2010)

wie isn das mit der lautstärke bei euch ?

Ham nen kettenstrebenschutz und so aber trotdem knallt ias sehr laut wenn ich es aus dem stand so fallen lasse.

Irgendwas mit Kette und Schaltwerk oder so .


----------



## Frorider86 (3. Oktober 2010)

So beschrieben scheppert es auch leicht bei mir. Denke mal das hat mit dem Zusammenspiel Kette+Schaltwerk zu tun. Auch bei hoher Spannkraft des Schaltwerks.
Beim Fahren fällt es mir nicht auf...fahre kein Neoprenkettenschutz, sondern habe den Bereich mit dicker Schutzfolie abgeklebt.


----------



## IBKer (3. Oktober 2010)

2011 kommt bei mir vielleicht auch ein Pudel ins Haus. Jetzt meine frage, fährt sich das Bike mit der BMA um vieles besser?


----------



## Yannic_M (3. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich leider nichts zusagen aber was ich sagen kann ist das er sich beim bremsen trotdem ganz gut verhält 

Denek wen man nicht gerade die härtesten wc tracks fährt und die ganze zeit aufer bremse steht braucht man das nicht. Ist Schwerer und soll auch klappern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (3. Oktober 2010)

bei mir gibts mittlerweile keine Geräusche mehr, ich hab vor kurzem von SLX auf X9 umgestellt
seitdem hab ich keine Probleme mehr was Lautstärke angeht


----------



## EagleEye (3. Oktober 2010)

achja zur BMA
ich kann dir nicht sagen ob sie was bringt, weil ich kenns nur mit BMA
Aber ich hab von vielen gehört mit denen ich zusammen fahre "Scheiß Bremsstempeln, an der Stelle werd ich nicht langsamer weil hinten alles springt"
Ich hab da keine Probleme 
Daher mein Vorschlag, wenn du die Wahl hast nimm die BMA mit.


----------



## Yannic_M (3. Oktober 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> bei mir gibts mittlerweile keine Geräusche mehr, ich hab vor kurzem von SLX auf X9 umgestellt
> seitdem hab ich keine Probleme mehr was Lautstärke angeht



Habe x9 ! Oo


----------



## EagleEye (3. Oktober 2010)

fährst du long, middle oder short cache?


----------



## Yannic_M (3. Oktober 2010)

short


----------



## EagleEye (3. Oktober 2010)

kein Wunder, nimm mal den middle 
der kurze ist einfach zu kurz um genug Spannung aufzubauen


----------



## Yannic_M (3. Oktober 2010)

wtf ? dachte immer umso kürzer umso besser ?


----------



## EagleEye (3. Oktober 2010)

nein
je kürzer um so weniger Kettenlängung kann der Umwerfer bearbeiten und beim Pudel ändert sich die Kettenlänge ordentlich
Viel mehr als der kurze Umwerfer wieder zusammen ziehen kann


----------



## Frorider86 (3. Oktober 2010)

Jep fahre auch X9 middle


----------



## Yannic_M (3. Oktober 2010)

also meinste mit nem mittleren wirds besser ? der lange is mir dann doch nen bischen zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (3. Oktober 2010)

definitiv wirds damit besser


----------



## Yannic_M (4. Oktober 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> definitiv wirds damit besser



leider nein ;D

Ich glaube das es daran liegt weil der pudel beim federn ja nen pedalrückschlaghat also das die kette sich bewegt.

Wenn ich also rückartig einfeder bewegt sich die kette was wiederrum an die nabe geht. also wäre es so wie wenn mann leicht aber ruckartig in die pedale tritt. so ein geräusch ist das. das die nabe halt einrastet.

Versteht ihr was ich meine ?


----------



## EagleEye (4. Oktober 2010)

warum klappert  bei mir nix?


----------



## Yannic_M (4. Oktober 2010)

Weils mein Fahrrad ist ^^

;D Nein, ichglaube ehe das es bei dir auch ist nur wir nen bnischen aneinander vorbei reden.

Kanstre ma nen video machen wie du dein hinterrad ca 30 cm hoch nimmst und dan aufn boden knallst ? 

- Das ganze mehrmals bidde xD


----------



## EagleEye (4. Oktober 2010)

das einzige was da bei mir knallt müsste die Tür sein weil sich dann die Nachbarn unter mir beschweren


----------



## Yannic_M (4. Oktober 2010)

Hast du dein Köter im Zimmer stehen ? ;D


----------



## EagleEye (4. Oktober 2010)

kla, stehen oder hängen


----------



## Yannic_M (4. Oktober 2010)

Sehr Cool


----------



## Frorider86 (4. Oktober 2010)

Abpropos grüne Felgen:  
Ken_Block_2011 Ford Fiesta

Sooo, EagleEye...jetzt weißte wat wa von dir erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (4. Oktober 2010)

geil 
ach das ist doch kein Problem krieg ich auch hin


----------



## Frorider86 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hatte Gestern mal wieder den Fox DHX 4.0 Dämpfer drinne ... wat´n sch...  Total progressiv im Gegensatz zum Rocco AIR RC WC.
Der Rocco hat zwar ein wenig höheres Losbrechmoment, aber die Federweg fühlt sich besser an.
Nein, fragt nicht...kann es nur so erklären


----------



## DQ1980 (6. Oktober 2010)

;-)


----------



## UMF|Biker (10. Oktober 2010)

hab mal ne frage, weiss hier zufällig einer die maße für die dämpfer buchsen?also wie breit die sein müssen?


----------



## EagleEye (10. Oktober 2010)

miss es an Besten bei dir selbst, das Hängt sehr vom Baujahr und der Lackschicht ab


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (11. Oktober 2010)

mein puuuudel wird verkauft!
Daten:

Alutech Pudel DH aus dem Jahre 2009, Größe L.
Der Rahmen befindet sich in einem einwandfreien zustand, wurde nur ein jahr lang gefahren!
Liste:
Alutech Pudel DH Frame
Marzocchi Roco WC Luftdämpfer
Original Alutech Reduziersteuersatz, sowie Steuersatz für 1,5 Zoll
Truvativ Sattelstütze
Original Alutech Steckachse
Alutech Shirt

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/383/dsc55951270718403.jpg

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/1329/dsc55991270718403.jpg

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/1329/dsc55991270718403.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannic_M (14. Oktober 2010)

Wer von den Pudel besitzern (ausser Soulrider.Alutech) ist den am Wochenende in Willingen ?

Und mit wem habe ich mich letzten Sonntag in Winterberg unterhalten ? ^^ 
Derjenige hatte nen Pudel 09 unlackiert mit nem rocco air glaube ..


----------



## Frorider86 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hmm...bin übernächstes Wochenende da 22.-24. ...in der Hoffnung das noch kein Schnee liegen wird


----------



## Sponx (14. Oktober 2010)

Mein Hund! 

http://www.traildevils.ch/bike.php?bid=5082

achja noch ne frage: kann mir jemand den mindest druck für den ausgleich behälter sagen (Roco Coil Worldcup) wär super


----------



## 2und4zig (14. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Marzocchi-Seite auf MTB --> Tech Area --> Owner's Mauals
Dann "Shocks" auswählen und Modelljahr angeben.

Angenommen du hast einen 2009er, steht in Tabelle 4 in der Anleitung bei "Empfohlenen Luftdrucken"  12 - 15 bar (170 - 210 psi)


----------



## Sponx (14. Oktober 2010)

danke vielmals


----------



## 2und4zig (14. Oktober 2010)

Immer wieder gerne. Wir Hundehalter müssen doch zusammenhalten 

Ich hätte auch gerne so einen leichten Pudel, aber bei meinem machen mir wohl Rahmengröße XL und meine gute alte 66 einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Na, ich sehe mal wo ich rauskomme, wenn ich mir Umrüsten fertig bin. Sobald endlich mein Paket kommt...


----------



## EagleEye (15. Oktober 2010)

wir mit den großen Hunden treten einfach nur viel lieber als die anderen  
meiner ist auch bei ~18.5


----------



## Sponx (15. Oktober 2010)

kennt irgendjemand eine möglichkeit das klopfen des hinterbaus zu neutralisieren?
wenn ich das hinterrad fallen lasse tönt's exremst laut (kasette/schaltwerk) vermut ich mal


----------



## deathmagnetic (15. Oktober 2010)

So da isser mein Hund  kommen nur noch irgendwann andere Reifen drauf


----------



## S.Jay (15. Oktober 2010)

geiles ding!
aber was sinnen des ver Nabe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bommber 1 (15. Oktober 2010)

sehr schöner hund


----------



## deathmagnetic (15. Oktober 2010)

sind veltec Naben ...


----------



## S.Jay (16. Oktober 2010)

und der Lenker?


----------



## deathmagnetic (16. Oktober 2010)

is so ne limited edition vom Sunline V1 ...


----------



## Padde (16. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geschmackvolle Farbkombi!!!
Geil!


----------



## Sponx (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute.. ich war letztens im Shop mein Pudel checken
mir sind 2 dinge aufgefallen die ich echt nicht lösen konnte. Wäre sehr froh wenn mir einer Helfen kann.

also 1. Beim Einfedern meines Dämpfers (Roco Coil WC) klopft es am anfang hörbar. da heisst gerade am anfang des einfedern klopft es und man spürt das auch auf dem Bike.. zuerst einbisschen wiederstand mit dem es eben Klopft und dan federt er ein. ich habe kein Plan an was das liegen könnte(dämpfer einstellungen hab ich schon angeschaut usw.)


problem 2. Mein Steuersatz klopft (ja schon wider klopft )
Es ist der von Alutech. Überhaupt kein Spiel da im Steuerrohr berreich.. aber halt das Typische Spielgeräusche. Gabel oder sonst was ist es auch nicht 

thanks


----------



## EagleEye (16. Oktober 2010)

Punkt 2, zieh ihn fest das hilft 

Punkt 1, das klingt für mich wie Spiel in einem der Buchsen. Versuch mal raus zu bekommen ob die Dämpferbuchsen Spiel haben


----------



## Sponx (16. Oktober 2010)

Bei den Buchsen hab ihc mal geschaut.. kenn mich nicht so aus aber meiner meinung nahc ist da kein Spiel es klopft eher beim ersten moment des einfedern.

was meinst du mit fest ziehen?


----------



## UMF|Biker (16. Oktober 2010)

Das mit dem Steuersatz hatte ich bei der 1 1/8 topkappe auch die war ausgeschlagen oder so kp, seit dem ich 1.5 fahre und die kappe für 1.5 gabeln fahre is alles wieder top. also mit kappe mein ich das teil was auf das lager oben drauf kommt wo noch so ein silbener ring rein kommt, leg den mal einzelnd auf den steuersatz (ohne gabel) und guck ob du den in irgendeine richtung bewegen kannst (musste genau fühel weils nur sehr sehr wenig spiel dann ist)

aber zu punkt 1 weiss ich auch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (16. Oktober 2010)

@ sponx Wie alt ist der Dämpfer? Bei meinem Fox hatte ich auch dieses Geräusch und bei mir hat Öl gefehlt. Aber auch bei ausgeschlagenen Gleitlagern können soche Geräusche entstehen. Dämpfer ausbauen und prüfen, ob Du die Buchsen bewegen kannst.

Wenn am Steuersatz kein Spiel ist und sich alles leicht drehen lässt, kommt das Klopfen vielleicht auch von der Gabel?


----------



## EagleEye (17. Oktober 2010)

Sponx, mach die Schrauben am Vorbau locker und zieh die Schraube der Kappe auf der Gabel fester


----------



## Sponx (17. Oktober 2010)

Danke estmal für die vielen Antworten.
zum steuersatz habe eine 1 1/8 gabel drin mit übergang
@eagleeye Spiel kommt nicht vom Stuersatz direkt es ist nur dieses Klopfen innerhalb (warscheinlich)

Beim Dämpfer habe ich wirklich kein Plan :S


----------



## gabs (19. Oktober 2010)

hey jungs!
Suche relativ gut erhaltenen pudel in L (186cm)

hab schon ein angebot (pudel mit bos um 1000) aber leider in M

greez! 

edit: hätte einen (wegen Handgelenkbruch) wenig gefahrenen Ironhorse Sunday 2009 team zu bieten


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (20. Oktober 2010)

pn ist bei dir


----------



## axl65 (21. Oktober 2010)

Wäre bei 1,78 m Körpergröße ein Pudel DH in M oder L ratsam ???

Danke !!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (21. Oktober 2010)

Äxl!!

You im Downhillsport???

I frei mich!

;-)


----------



## Yannic_M (21. Oktober 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> Wäre bei 1,78 m Körpergröße ein Pudel DH in M oder L ratsam ???
> 
> Danke !!!
> 
> axl


 
Nimm Xl, der Pudel fällt so unglaublich klein aus !

Bin 175cm und fahre L und shcon fast zu klein


----------



## EagleEye (21. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich von mir ausgehe würd ich L der M sagen
weil bei 196 fahre ich XL, klar man passt auch mit ~170 auf den Pudel bequem drauf nur hast du dann teilweise ein Problem mit dem langen Sattelrohr


----------



## 2und4zig (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre bei 189 cm einen Pudel DH in XL. Einer in L würde für mich genauso gehen, aber ich wollte einen längeren Rahmen, weil ich ihn als Freerider benutze und auch mal irgendwo hoch treten will. Bei 180 cm würde ich sagen, dass ein L Rahmen richtig wäre.


----------



## EagleEye (21. Oktober 2010)

Zur Not sagt ihr Jü einfach was ihr für Änderungen am Rahmen wollt 
nen längeres Oberrohr ist ja kein Problem


----------



## Yannic_M (21. Oktober 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Zur Not sagt ihr Jü einfach was ihr für Änderungen am Rahmen wollt
> nen längeres Oberrohr ist ja kein Problem


 
Darum fahrn wir Alutech oder ?!


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (23. Oktober 2010)

mein puuuudel rahmen wird verkauft! günstig abzugeben!
Daten:

Alutech Pudel DH aus dem Jahre 2009, Größe L.
Der Rahmen befindet sich in einem einwandfreien zustand, wurde nur ein jahr lang gefahren!
Liste:
Alutech Pudel DH Frame
Marzocchi Roco WC Luftdämpfer
Original Alutech Reduziersteuersatz, sowie Steuersatz für 1,5 Zoll
Truvativ Sattelstütze
Original Alutech Steckachse
Alutech Shirt

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/383/dsc55951270718403.jpg

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/1329/dsc55991270718403.jpg

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/1329/dsc55991270718403.jpg

pn an mich!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Oktober 2010)

Yannic_M schrieb:


> Darum fahrn wir Alutech oder ?!


 

2005 war der Jürgen Schlender der einzige der mir meine Sau so gebaut hat wie ich sie wollte........

Damals wollte mir kein anderer Deutscher Hersteller einen Rahmen nach meinen Vorgaben bauen.

Null Problem sagte er.

Hat mich auch auf etwaige Probleme hingewiesen............

Habe ´nen Hardride Hinterbau ( gemessene 210 mm Federweg ) in ´nem

Wildsau Enduro Hauptrahmen incl. einiger Änderungen und ausgelegt

auf die 2005 er 66.......Dämpferoptionen von 190-216.......

Was will man mehr.........

Fahre die Sau immer noch .


----------



## Bioraptor (22. November 2010)

Rock_n_Ride schrieb:


> mein puuuudel rahmen wird verkauft! günstig abzugeben!
> Daten:
> 
> Alutech Pudel DH aus dem Jahre 2009, Größe L.
> ...


wenn du ihn verkaufst warum gibt es keine antwort von dir?


----------



## gabs (22. November 2010)

zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (23. November 2010)

so num mein neuer =) endlich fertig




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

dämpfer ist ein 241er drin. hab vor mir einen vivid air rein zu machen (241).... hab mal probiert wies sich mit der länge so ausgeht.


----------



## gabs (23. November 2010)

EDITH war hier


----------



## Bommber 1 (23. November 2010)

Klappt das mit dem 241 mm dämpfer??
Schleift der reifen bei vollem federweg nutzung??
Wie ist die geo ??


----------



## gabs (24. November 2010)

was ich so ausgerechnet hab, bleibt +- alles gleich.
man hat ein paar mm. weniger federweg. die übersetzung ist aber deutlich kleiner (besser für den dämpfer) und sieht besser aus.


----------



## Bommber 1 (24. November 2010)

Und was ist wen du in die untere position an der schwinge gehst?
Hättest du ja 235mm , klapt das ??


----------



## Yannic_M (24. November 2010)

Tauscht jmd nen weißen Hinterbau gegen den roten ?

Weiß würde bei mir besser aussehen


----------



## Yannic_M (24. November 2010)

Achja gaps ..

Schonmal gewogen ?


----------



## gabs (24. November 2010)

@ bommber: das dürfte dann wohl mit der satteltütze/reifen probleme geben... und das tretlager zu hoch kommen lassen.

gewogen leider nein:
wollte es sehr leicht aufbauen. 
hingegen zum alten (ironhorse 2009 team) spaare ich ca:
300g. bei rahmen
400g. dämpfer (stahl auf luft)
200g bei der kurbel
100g sattel (jetzt 172g)
600-1kg bei schläuchen (tubeless)    mit dem highroller(2.35) noch mal 200g leichter
6 gang kasette =) 100-150g gespaart

gabel habe ich mir selbst auf luft umgerüstet.... muss aber noch ausreifen und deswegen kommt wieder die 300g schwere feder rein

sollte nun auf fa 17.1 GROB mit luft und 17.4 mit stahlfeder (gabel)

greez


unter 17 ist das ziel, ohne einbußen in funktion

mit luftgabel wärens ca.


edit: mir gehts nicht mehr aus den kopf, den rahmen in JETI farben zu lackieren=)
hinterbau gelb und hauptrahmen türkis GAIL =)


----------



## gabs (24. November 2010)

so noch was zum 241 dämpfer.

habe in der "tiefen" einstellung eine tretlagerhöhe von 345mm
mit der "hohen" habe ich 370.....

mit der tiefen kommt der reifen ans oberrohr. (5mm zu weit)

villecht frese ich mir eine abgeänderte dämpferaufnahme (vorne) dass ich nicht ein zu hohes tretlager bekommen, der reifen aber trotzdem nicht zum sitzrohr kommt.

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. November 2010)

Schicker Pudel 

Welche Farbe hat denn der Hauptrahmen, gabs?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## gabs (26. November 2010)

hey, keine ahnung  rot....


----------



## Yannic_M (26. November 2010)

Glaube das ist ducatirot


----------



## gabs (26. November 2010)

könnte hinkommen =)
bin sehr zufrieden mit der lackqualität.... der lack vom ironhorse ist wesentlich sensibler


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. November 2010)

Hast du noch ein Foto deines bikes bei Tageslicht von Draußen?

Bin noch am Überlegen, ob Ducatirot oder Lasurrot was fürs Fanes wären 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## gabs (26. November 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sry ist ein bischen grß geraten =)
naja die farbe erkennt man ziemlich gut   ist in natura evtl ein bisschen matter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. November 2010)

Danke, das hilft mir schon ungemein weiter. Schaut gut aus


----------



## gabs (26. November 2010)

gern

ride on


----------



## deathmagnetic (26. November 2010)

kann es sein dass man je nach Rahmengröße bei der Gleichen Dämpferposition ne andere Geo hat ? ich hab nen M Rahmen und mit nem 241 mm Dämpfer hätte ich nen viel zu hohes Tretlager bzw. zu steilen LW ... bei nem 222 mm Dämpfer in der "tiefsten" Position is die Tretlagerachse ca. 360 mm überm Boden ...


----------



## gabs (26. November 2010)

boah das klingt hoch =)


----------



## velosoph78 (2. Dezember 2010)

So, meiner ist jetzt auch fertig, hab hier im Allgäu a bissl zu viel Schnee
um draußen Bilder zu machen aber eins aus dem Wohnzimmer tut es ja auch...
jetzt könnt ihr drüber meckern oder euch dran freuen, was er kann finde ich sowieso erst in min. 10 Wochen raus...


----------



## UMF|Biker (2. Dezember 2010)

gefällt mir richtig gut, besonders die farbkombi.


----------



## weisswurst666 (2. Dezember 2010)

maan ich will auch nen Pudel 
gefällt mir ja mal so gut die karrre.....so wo krieg ich jetzt die kohle dafür her


----------



## gabs (2. Dezember 2010)

dämpfer noch korrekt einbauen? 
piggy back gehört auf die hauptrahmenseite geschraubt.

sehr geil aber!!


----------



## velosoph78 (3. Dezember 2010)

Dämpfer ist korrekt drin...
je nach Rahmengröße und Dämpfertyp besteht Kollisionsgefahr, so wie er jetzt drin ist hat er am meisten Platz!
Einziger Grund ihn andersherum einzubauen wäre die ungefederte Masse zu reduzieren, aber die paar Gramm machen sich bei dem Gewicht der gesamten Hinterbaukostruktion kaum bemerbar.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2010)

gabs schrieb:


> so num mein neuer =) endlich fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Super schön ! Toller Pudel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (7. Dezember 2010)

@ san_andreas
danke! hört man gern!




http://img839.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img839/4056/dsc00385v.jpg&via=mupload
Uploaded with ImageShack.us




http://img704.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img704/1289/dsc00387ws.jpg&via=mupload
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

kettenführung mal anders =) meine füße haben gezittert, sobald ich die gewinde in denrahmen gebohrt habe =)


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2010)

Äh, blöde Frage: warum ist es überhaupt notwendig, die obere Führung an die Schwinge zu schrauben ?
Und bewegt sich jetzt nicht die obere Führrung beim Einfedern nach oben ?


----------



## gabs (8. Dezember 2010)

wie du beim oberen foto siehst war die kefü "falsch", also ettwas nach hinten gekippet drauf. Ich konnte sie nicht mehr drehen, da die kefü mit dem hinterbau zusammen kam. Dass sich die kefü mit dem hinterbau bewegt, kann theoretisch nicht schlechter sein.... =)
gewicht werde ich mir auch sicher gespaart haben.
ich werde wohl ein neues "alu klötzchen" machen müssen, dass das hintere ende jenes käfigs ettwas tiefer kommt. funktioniert aber auch so schon wie es soll.


----------



## deathmagnetic (8. Dezember 2010)

was war denn so schlimm dran dass die Kefü leicht gedreht war ? ich fahr se auch so und hab keine Probleme...


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte halt Bedenken, dass so beim starken Einfedern die Kette vom Kettenblatt gehoben wird.


----------



## gabs (8. Dezember 2010)

deathmagnetic schrieb:


> was war denn so schlimm dran dass die Kefü leicht gedreht war ? ich fahr se auch so und hab keine Probleme...



das war ein NoGo für mich=)

@sanandreas
die kette streift beim einfedern an der hinteren schraube. jedoch nur minimal, es handelt sich eher um ein geräusch problem. man kann nicht von " vom kettenblatt heben" sprechen.
jedoch werde ich nun fast sicher ein neues klötzchen machen, das dieses problem entgültig behebt. die schwierigkeit an dem "projekt" war ja, die gewinde schön in den rahmen zu schneiden =)

p.s. mir fällt gerade eine möglichkeit ein, bei der es nicht nötig ist ein gewinde in den rahmen zu bohren:
ein aluklötzchen (höher als meins) mit einer seitlich durchgehenden nut, die man auf den hinterbau stecht.... mit seitlichen madenschrauben, fixiert man das ganze....

habe das ganze mal primitiv dargestellt:
rot:hinterbau
grau: jenes teil
grün: madenschraube
blau: gewinde für die befestigung des käfigs




wenn es gefällt, könnte ich mal ein probestück machen. wenns dann funktioniert wie es soll.... pm =)

greez


----------



## michar (8. Dezember 2010)

ich hatte die lightguide einfach montiert..das ging wunderbar in kombination mit nem 38er blatt! war zwar nich mehr viel luft nach oben...aber ansonsten war alles top..


----------



## tadea nuts (8. Dezember 2010)

Diese hier http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Lagerverkauf/Kettenfuehrung-77designz_freesolo::150.html soll super funktionieren.

An meiner mußte ich auch Rumfräsen. Beim in den Hinterbau Bohren hätten mir auch die Beine gezittert.


----------



## gabs (8. Dezember 2010)

naja egal... billiger wäre wechseln nicht. und dies ist wohl di optimale lösung.... *sry für meine überheblichkeit* 

grund ist einfach, dass ich nichts ausgeben wollt, personalisieren und die maschinen sind auch vorhanden.

greez
gabs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (8. Dezember 2010)

Die Lösung finde ich ziemlich gut, bei der Umsetzung hätte ich eben Hemmungen gehabt und außerdem fehlen mir Maschinen - und ich bin nur Hobbybastler, da kann schon was schiefgehen.


----------



## gabs (8. Dezember 2010)

thx, wie gesagt, werde es noch optimieren.
und den oberen käfig schöner zurecht schleifen.... bin nur grob mit der säge drüber gegangen.

evtl fräsie ich mir noch eine platte die röllchen und taco hällt.
momentan habe ich die halbe e.13 platte drauf und selbstgefräste taco halterung und selbst gefr. taco.
da ist viel zu viel material umsonst vorhanden

greez


----------



## tadea nuts (11. Dezember 2010)

Mein Pudel mal wieder - noch sauber.


----------



## Bommber 1 (11. Dezember 2010)

Schön.


----------



## gabs (12. Dezember 2010)

super teil! 
kipp den sattel aber noch ein bisschen nach hinten =)

und ein angemessenes foto für so ein bike  (antriebsseite)

greez
gabs


----------



## tadea nuts (12. Dezember 2010)

DANKE!
Foto ist auf die Schnelle entstanden. Sattel wird wieder gekippt - ist noch alles auf Toureneinstellung. Mit 32er KB und 11-34er Kassette kann man sogar Touren fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Dezember 2010)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> Mein Pudel mal wieder - noch sauber.


Klasse


----------



## gabs (14. Dezember 2010)

hi. ich bin momentan ziehmlich iritiert. da ich schauen wollt wie sich die fedederwege und tretlagerhöhen in den verschiedenen einstellungen verhalten (auch mit 241mm dämpfer) hab ich mal einen stab waagrecht am rahmen rangemacht (vorbau über sattel übers hinterrad), den abstand im ausgefedertem zustand gemessen und im eingefederten zustand.... die differenz sollte normalerweise (schlitten mittel, viel federweg mit hohem tretlager) 218 mm ergeben. ich komm jedoch nur auf 185mm?!!?!?!

wie kann das sein? hat einer von euch das gleiche mal probiert?


----------



## deathmagnetic (14. Dezember 2010)

ich versteh zwar nicht ganz wie du da gemessen hast aber der Federweg lässt sich nich  so einfach messen, da die Raderhebungskurve ja ein Kreisausschnitt ist und nicht senkrecht nach oben geht.


----------



## gabs (14. Dezember 2010)

genau das ist ja der für den fahrer interessante federweg. (senkrecht)
wenn sich beim einfedern hie hinterachse um 20 nach oben bewegt und einen halben meter nach hinten, ist der federweg trotzdem nur 20 (praktisch)




"delta" l von hr-achse bis zu dem schwarzen aufkleber an der besen-stange  ergibt von mir aus den effektiven federweg


----------



## tadea nuts (14. Dezember 2010)

Was ergibt die Standard Meßmethode? Also gemessen Sattelkante normal und eingefedert?


----------



## EagleEye (14. Dezember 2010)

gabs schrieb:


> genau das ist ja der für den fahrer interessante federweg. (senkrecht)
> wenn sich beim einfedern hie hinterachse um 20 nach oben bewegt und einen halben meter nach hinten, ist der federweg trotzdem nur 20 (praktisch)



Nein weil der zurückgelegte Weg ja bremst und nicht der theoretische Weg


----------



## deathmagnetic (14. Dezember 2010)

naja  wenn du ganz streng danach gehst hätte auch deine Gabel keine 200mm Federweg weil sie nicht senkrecht steht : 64 Grad Lenkwinkel --> 26 Grad Neigung der Gabel ... 200mm * cos(26 grad) = 179,7 mm "realer Federweg" wenn man vernachlässigt dass der Lenkwinkel beim Einfedern etwas steiler wird


----------



## velosoph78 (14. Dezember 2010)

Darf auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:
Wenn du deinen Hinterbau misst (von Mitte Radachse bis Mitte Lagerung), und dann noch von Mitte Lager bis Mitte Schraube mit der der Dämpfer im Hinterbau befestigt ist, dann bekommst du wenn du den größeren durch den kleineren Wert teilst ein Übersetzungsverhältnis. das multiplizierst du mit dem Dämpferhub und hast eine passable Angabe über den reellen Weg den das Hinterrad zurücklegt (unter vernachlässigung der Winkeländerung des Federbeins während dieses Vorgangs.
Du hast ja wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe gemessen wie weit sich auf einer virtuellen Verlängerung einer Gerade über Lenker und Sattel ein Punkt um das Vorderrad bei voller Ausnutzung des Rahmenfederwegs bewegt...


----------



## gabs (14. Dezember 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Nein weil der zurückgelegte Weg ja bremst und nicht der theoretische Weg



klingt theoretisch richtig, allerdings wird arbeit nur beim "heben" verrichtet, zudem wärs mir net so recht wenn der hinterbau horizontal energie vernichten würde 

das mit der gabel hat auch berechtigung, allerdings werden diese 187 =) mm mMn effektiver genutzt, da jene raderhebungskurve gespiegelt zur raderhebungsk. des hinterbaus verläuft.

egal... mir gehts aufn sack dass ich nur 190mm messe.
sattel- achse hab ich nicht gemessen.  hat schon jemand mal den federweg bei einem anderem rahmen so gemessen?

greez


----------



## EagleEye (14. Dezember 2010)

da mein Rahmen gerade wieder beim Jü ist kann ich nicht messen, aber das einfachst ist
Miss den Winkel den der Hinterbau zurücklegt zwischen eingefedert und ausgefedert und mit ein wenig Geowissen hast du den wirklichen Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (14. Dezember 2010)

@velosoph78 
leider ist jene winkeländerung nicht zu vernachlässigen
selbst wenn ich es so mache (515mm/185mm)x70mm ergibt aufgerundete 195mm

naja mal schaun: ich fräse mir mal so ein dreieck raus, das den dämpfer aufnimmt. mal schaun obs was ändert
garantie wäre im frühjahr sowieso um bzw ist sie eh um, seit ich die gewinde in den hinterba gemacht hab 

greez


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2010)

Bau doch einfach die Feder aus und heb das Hinterrad hoch bis es voll eingefedert ist. Dann kannst du an deiner Waagrechten doch genau den Federweg bestimmen.


----------



## gabs (14. Dezember 2010)

hab ich doch =)  hab sogar eine excel-tabelle angelegt, mit allen sinnvollen dämpferpositionen (222mm), den jeweiligen federweg, den rest abstand zur sattelstütze und die tretlagerhöhe


----------



## deathmagnetic (15. Dezember 2010)

gabs schrieb:


> ... zudem wärs mir net so recht wenn der hinterbau horizontal energie vernichten würde ... greez


is aber so, deswegen liegt der Drehpunkt immer über der Hinterradachse damit die sich bei kleinen Schlägen auch nach hinten bewegt, denn die kommen ja normalerweise von vorne


----------



## gabs (15. Dezember 2010)

so schon, aber wenn er sich ungünstigerweise nach vorne bewegen würde?
zudem kann das kaum 30mm ausmachen... da der max federweg von 190mm (meiner messung nach) ergibt sich aus:
222mm dämpfer, mittlerer lenkwinkel, tiefes tretlager und viel federweg. 
die einzige einstellung mit 190 mm-vertikal gemessen 

greez


----------



## axl65 (6. Februar 2011)

Frage zur Truvativ Boxguide Kettenführung:

Hat die jemand an seinem Pudel verbaut???
Passt da alles???
Bei mir soll sie mit einem Hollowtech-Innenlager verbaut werden.
Hat das auch jemand in dieser Konfiguration???

Danke für die Hilfe !!!

axl


----------



## Frorider86 (6. Februar 2011)

Passt nicht, aufgrund der Rahmenform vom Hinterbau.


----------



## Yannic_M (6. Februar 2011)

Bei mir passt sie  hab sie nen bisschen mit nem
Dremel bearbeitet. Mache heute Abend mal
nen Bild.


----------



## axl65 (7. Februar 2011)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Passt nicht, aufgrund der Rahmenform vom Hinterbau.





Yannic_M schrieb:


> Bei mir passt sie  hab sie nen bisschen mit nem
> Dremel bearbeitet. Mache heute Abend mal
> nen Bild.



Nun bin ich leider genauso schlau wie vorher.
Trotzdem Danke!!!
Welche Alternativen gibt es???
E-Thirteen aber welche ???

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (7. Februar 2011)

77 Designz funktioniert Problemlos


----------



## axl65 (7. Februar 2011)

EagleEye schrieb:


> 77 Designz funktioniert Problemlos




Da schreckt mich etwas der Preis,jedenfalls jener der auf der Alutech Homepage angegeben ist.
Gibt es eine für den Pudel passende Kettenführung,verbaut wird eine SLX- Kurbel mit einem 36er Kettenblatt, für 
einen Preis zwischen  30 - 50 und wenn ja welche ist das dann genau ???
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Link senen???

Danke schön !!!

axl


----------



## Frorider86 (7. Februar 2011)

Wieso hilft dir die Aussage nicht weiter?!
Boxguide passt im Originalzustand nicht Nur wenn du an der "Backplate"/"Grundplatte" etwas absägst. Dann würde ich behaupte auch nur bis max 38er Blatt.

e13 LG+1 passt zum Bleistift auch, allerdings wohl eine andere Preiskategorie.


----------



## Yannic_M (7. Februar 2011)

An der Grundplatte habe ich nix gemacht .. habe die obere Führung verkürzt, sodass sie aufgrund des Pedalrückschlags (hat glaueb damit was zu tun) nicht die Kette mit runter zieht. Dann noch ein bischen vom Deckel weggemachtz und klappt wunderbar. wenn du eine hast, probier es erst aus bevor du dir ne neue zulegst


----------



## Frorider86 (7. Februar 2011)

Ah ok, so hast du das gelöst. Ich hatte sie bei mir montiert und nichts abgesägt. Aber die Position war für´n Popo. Glaube in meiner Galerie habe ich noch ein Bild mit dem Pudel, wo die Boxguide zu sehen ist. 
Na jedenfalls wäre mein Plan gewesen um die Grundplatte "senkrecht" auszurichten sie oben schräg abzusägen.
Weil die Grundplatte da an die Schwinge gestoßen ist.


----------



## Yannic_M (7. Februar 2011)

Joo, naja bei mir klappts wunderbarund ich würde es erstma probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murx (7. Februar 2011)

gabs schrieb:


> so schon, aber wenn er sich ungünstigerweise nach vorne bewegen würde?
> zudem kann das kaum 30mm ausmachen... da der max federweg von 190mm (meiner messung nach) ergibt sich aus:
> 222mm dämpfer, mittlerer lenkwinkel, tiefes tretlager und viel federweg.
> die einzige einstellung mit 190 mm-vertikal gemessen
> ...



Das mit dem vertikal messen ist fürn popo, weil : die Raderhebungskurve ist ja ein Kreis beim Pudel. Wenn jetzt der Drehpunkt auf gleicher Höhe wie die HR Nabe wäre, dann wäre zu jedem möglichen Zeitpunkt des Einfederns (und darauf kommts an) der Weg *senkrecht nach oben*.  

Ausserdem - was zählt ist der Wegstrecke auf der Energie vernichtet wird - und das ist nunmal die Länge des Kreisbogen (Raderhebungskurve)

Gruss
Christian


----------



## deathmagnetic (20. Februar 2011)

Kleines Update ...andre Gabel, neuer Dämpfer und Reifen...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tadea nuts (20. Februar 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus! Wie fährt sich der Dämpfer im Pudel?


----------



## gabs (20. Februar 2011)

hast du einen 241mm eingebaut?  bin mit dem mz roco air selbst nicht soo zufrieden.... auf stahlfeder werde ich nicht wieder umsteigen... überlege aber stark mir einen vivid air zu kaufen  da er auf den ersten millimetern so wie ein federdämpfer anspricht...


----------



## deathmagnetic (20. Februar 2011)

@tadea:
Ziemlich überzeugend bisher
Ist schön Progressiv, passt also gut zur Kinematik beim Pudel. 
Das Losbrechmoment is schon höher als bei nem Coil Dämpfer, beim fahren merkt man davon aber nichts.

@gabs : nein ist ne 222mm EBL.
Bin vom Vivid nicht so überzeugt weil man sich da zwischen den verschiedenen Tunes entscheiden muss und ihn nicht einfach 
komplett einstellen kann ..hab deswegen lieber zum Roco gegriffen


----------



## Koohgie (22. Februar 2011)

also ich hab im moment nen manitou swinger instrict air im pudel, läuft super.ist im bikemarkt günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Bommber 1 (25. Februar 2011)

Fährt eine von euch ein Bos Toy Dämpfer in einem 2010 Rahmen??
habe meinen heute eingebaut und wollte mal wissen wie der bei euch passt?


----------



## tadea nuts (25. Februar 2011)

Warum? Läuft er nicht so gut? Habe immer noch meinen Fox DHX 5 drin. Leider keine Ahnung. Aber gibt es dafür nicht immer auf den Rahmen abgestimmte Setups?


----------



## Bommber 1 (25. Februar 2011)

Kann in erst am Sonntag testen.  Wie er geht werden wir dann sehen , nur die Feder die für mein gewicht sein sollte war ein griff ins klo ,-) .
Schade ist nur das ich in mit dem Ausgleichbehälter nach hinten anschrauben muste weil er sonst mit dem Unterrohr kolidiert.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Februar 2011)

Ist doch egal. Wenn er so am besten paßt.
Fahr ihn erstmal. Die Feder sind doch beim BOS immer weicher als bei anderen Dämpfern, dachte ich.
Hier gibts einen BOS Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=358132&highlight=bos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bommber 1 (25. Februar 2011)

weicher ja , die möchten auch das man zwischen 30 und 40 % sag fahren soll.
Ich hatte alles angeben und bin mit ausrüstung bei 53,4 %


----------



## tadea nuts (25. Februar 2011)

Mit der Feder ist schon heftig diese Abweichung. Behälter hinten sieht zwar nicht so toll aus,mein subjektives Empfinden ist aber, dass er besser anspricht. Musste ihn drehen, weil ich einen anderen Lenkwinkel getestet habe.


----------



## Bommber 1 (25. Februar 2011)

welchen lenkwinkel den??


----------



## Yannic_M (28. März 2011)

Update :
Neuer LRS und neue gabel.


----------



## Frorider86 (28. März 2011)

Saugeiles Ding 

Ok, wenn ich ein Erbsenzähler wäre, würde mir der Sattel leicht aufstoßen...aber das ist wohl weil ich IBC-Pornbike-Vorstellung geschädigt bin mittlerweile
Hauptsache du kannst drauf sitzen, egal wat die anderen sagen


----------



## gabs (28. März 2011)

nix da =) mit einem flacheren sattel wärs noch viel geiler


----------



## Yannic_M (28. März 2011)

Gebe ich euch auch vollkommen Recht ;D

Der Funn Skinny Sattel ist quasi schon bestellt ^^


----------



## UiUiUiUi (13. April 2011)

hey zusammen

ich weiss es is schlechter stil, leider muss ich meinen verkaufen. :/

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/368675/cat/42

hoffe es findet sich wer der spass dran hat


----------



## Yannic_M (13. April 2011)

Schade :/

Mann ich will meinen auch RAW machen.
Jmd Erfahrung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (13. April 2011)

Auch ich finde (m)einen RAW Pudel als sehr angenehm:






axl


----------



## downchiller_92 (13. April 2011)

Hat mal jemand einen Pudel mit und ohne BMA im Vergleich gefahren?
Ich kenne meinen Pudel nur mit und es würde mich interessieren, ob sich das Mehrgewicht wirklich lohnt.
Auch eine Frage zum Rahmen in RAW: ist er damit merkbar leichter? ...denn schick ist es schon!


----------



## gabs (13. April 2011)

schöner pudel!!! aber der sattel geht gar nicht! 

einen dünnen (z.b. gebrauchten slr) und parallel zum oberrohr BAAAM


ich habe 160g von meinem pudel geholt (farbe)


----------



## axl65 (14. April 2011)

gabs schrieb:


> schöner pudel!!! aber der sattel geht gar nicht!
> 
> einen dünnen (z.b. gebrauchten slr) und parallel zum oberrohr BAAAM
> 
> ...



Sattel ist schon getauscht,die Stellung des selben sollte jedoch meine Entscheidung sein.


axl


----------



## der-gute (14. April 2011)

rischtisch, Axl.

gehts eigentlich um Style oder ums Fahren bei den jungen Leut?


----------



## gabs (14. April 2011)

wer hat keine freude mit einem schönem rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannic_M (14. April 2011)

@ Gabs, wie haste die Farbe runter geholt ? mit beize ?


----------



## gabs (14. April 2011)

dickflüssiges aceton! :dumen:


----------



## gabs (18. April 2011)

YEAH neues fahrwerk =)

und damit WAU =) ein neues rad


----------



## Frorider86 (18. April 2011)

Die Gabel könnte mir auch gefallen ...nur die Gabelbrücken sehen etwas unschön aus

Ahja...schickes Bike


----------



## gabs (18. April 2011)

dia gabelbrücken? 

die untere ist bissl voluminöser als andere, finds aber nicht störent


thx!


----------



## Frorider86 (18. April 2011)

Jap, die untere meine ich. Habe die Gabel letzten Samstag in WiBe gesehen...sieht schon genial aus
Die Untere Brücke muss ja schon "dicker" sein, wegen der Steifigkeit.
Bin auf erste Fahreindrücke gespannt...ich hoffe du berichtest mal


----------



## gabs (18. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8225138#post8225138


----------



## Koohgie (27. April 2011)

hat einer mal nen S-Toy in seinen Köter eingebaut? Wenn ja welches Tune passt rein?  
hat einer nen Vergleich von Vivid zum neuen RC4?
will mir nen neuen Dämpfer reinbauen, weiß aber nicht welchen.
Den Vivid hab ich mal im FR-köter gehabt, da war er göttlich. im DH hat ich ihn als tune c in 216´er länge, da war er viel zu straff....


----------



## Bommber 1 (27. April 2011)

Bin ein Vivid in b 222mm Im Dh gefahren war ganz ok.
Fahre jetzt ein S.toy leuft sehr viel besser. Die federn die mit geliefert werden sind aber zu weich. Tune 4 ist drin. Meine freundin hat einen umgebauten Vivid drin und der leuft auch sehr gut.


----------



## UiUiUiUi (28. April 2011)

null plan obs wen interessiert hier aber paar bilder zum abschied von meinem ^^

http://uiuiuiui.pinkbike.com/album/Alu-Tech-Pudel-for-sale/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sponx (1. Mai 2011)

sorry bin in sachen dämpfer/gabel einstellung noch ein rechter anfänger.
frage:
ich fahre den Pudel DH mir Roco Worldcup Coil
mir gefällt momentan nicht wie er sich verhält beim fahren zu steif unter anderem
bin ca 70 kg was muss ich wie einstellen? bitte genau wie gesagt-anfänger

Thx


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Mai 2011)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> hat einer mal nen S-Toy in seinen Köter eingebaut? Wenn ja welches Tune passt rein?
> hat einer nen Vergleich von Vivid zum neuen RC4?
> will mir nen neuen Dämpfer reinbauen, weiß aber nicht welchen.
> Den Vivid hab ich mal im FR-köter gehabt, da war er göttlich. im DH hat ich ihn als tune c in 216´er länge, da war er viel zu straff....



Vivid taugt mit dem richtigen Tune IMMER, im Zweifel mehr als der RC4 der eh nicht sooo toll ist. (auch weil es ihn nur mit einem Tune gibt).

C Tune ist fast immer zu straff, kann man / ich aber problemlos umbauen auf B-Tune, ist kein Akt. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Koohgie (2. Mai 2011)

werd wohl den vivid nehmen. Evtl air ma guggn. Danke


----------



## Bommber 1 (2. Mai 2011)

nim den coil. der air soll im pudel nicht ganz so toll laufen.


----------



## 2und4zig (30. Mai 2011)

So Jungs und Mädels, hab mal ne kurze Frage:

Ich weiß, dass man es für den individuellen Fall ausprobieren sollte, aber mir fehlt grad der passende Schraubstock, um die (bei mir relativ fest sitzenden) Dämpferbuchsen aus dem Dämpfer zu bekommen. Desshalb kann ich grade die Feder nicht rausnehmen um den Kollisionstest durchzuführen.
Kann ich am Pudel DH die Kombination:
- tiefes Tretlager
- flacher Lenkwinkel
- kurzer Federweg
bedenkenlos fahren mit einem normalen 26" Hinterrad? Reifen ist ein 2,5" Muddy Mary, falls es da so eng zu geht, dass das eine Rolle spielt.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## tadea nuts (30. Mai 2011)

Bei mir hat es nicht geklappt. Willst Du das Tretlager noch tiefer haben? Bei Einstellung des flachen Lenkwinkels geht das Tretlager doch schon weiter runter.


----------



## gabs (30. Mai 2011)

ich hab nur gemerkt... wenn man  schlitten auf mitte, hohes tretlager und viel federweg einstellt, dann kommt der reifen bis ans sattelrohr.... also bei viel vederweg ist dies die tiefste und flachste einstellung...


----------



## 2und4zig (30. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß, dass sich bei beiden Verstelloptionen der Lenkwinkel abflacht und sich das Tretlager senkt. Ich hab eigentlich nur daran gedacht, ob ich das mal gefahrlos ausprobieren kann um herauszufinden, wie sich das so fährt. 
Ich denke es läuft auf Schlitten mitte, Hinterbau auf wenig Federweg mit tiefem Tretlager hinaus. Sollte das passen?


----------



## EagleEye (30. Mai 2011)

soweit ich weiß hängt es wohl auch vom Baujahr ab, bei den neuen soll das wohl problemlos gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (30. Mai 2011)

Meiner ist ein 2010er Pudel, also mit den langen Gussets die auch die Dämpferaufnahme halten.


----------



## EagleEye (30. Mai 2011)

ich hab gehört dass es bei dem klappen soll, stell es einfach ein, dreh die Feder locker und probiers aus


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2011)

Er sollte die Feder lieber ausbauen, damit er sieht, was beim vollen Einfedern passiert.


----------



## EagleEye (31. Mai 2011)

losschrauben reicht da in der Regel schon aus


----------



## gabs (31. Mai 2011)

da weisst du aber nicht, wann der volle federweg erreicht ist 

im grunde könntest du aber wirklich den dämpfer einfach rausschrauben und eindach nachmessen, wo der dämpfer in der kurzen federweg position am besten passt. 
mein gedanke: wenn möglich das tiefe tretlager loch benützen da die kennlinie nun progressiver sein müsste... (minimal) mich stört beim pudel dass er am anffang recht hart ist und keine endprogression hat (im gegenteil)


----------



## EagleEye (31. Mai 2011)

doch weißt du, weil du machst die Feder ja nur "weich" wenn der Dämpfer nicht weiter einfedert ist das Ende erreicht.
also meiner ist schön weich zum Anfang, ob er hinten raus hart wird weiß ich nicht
das beobachte ich zu wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (31. Mai 2011)

Ich kann ja versuchen, ob ich die Buchsen ohne Schraubstock raus und rein bekomme. Wenn ja, dann teste ich es ohne Feder, wenn nicht, dann häng ich den Pudel an den Montageständer, bau den Dämpfer aus und hebe den Hinterbau soweit an, dass der Abstand der Befestigungslöcher 152mm beträgt, so lang wäre ja der Dämpfer am Ende des Federwegs. Dann kann ich ja sehen, ob der Reifen anstößt.


----------



## Deleted 162005 (4. Juni 2011)

hat jemand von euch eine lg1 mit 36- 40 an einem pudel gebastelt ? gibt es irgendwelche probleme ? muss man was beachten?


----------



## Deleted 162005 (6. Juni 2011)

hat noch keiner eine lg1 am pudel verbaut ???


----------



## gabs (6. Juni 2011)

angenommen ihr würdet euren pudel lackieren... welche farbe würdet ihr nehmen?


ich hab alles bis auf die graue xt kurbel und die normale lackierung der alu dorado, schwarz.
(pulvern)
ich hab an: candy yellow gedacht? oder candy orange, oder candy red?

orange gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut und harmoniert auch mit den schwarzen teilen?


----------



## tadea nuts (6. Juni 2011)

gelb oder orange könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## gabs (6. Juni 2011)

mattorange wär auch net so schlecht =) bloß sieht man bei den matten farben den dreck so... scheiß flecken... =)

P.S. so sieht meine martina gerade aus 




edith die 2. ... hat jemand von euch schon einmal ein reducerset eingebaut? es dürfte ja kaum eines reipassen, da allesamt nicht die 30mm (oder wie lang war das nochmal) mindesteinpresstiefe haben?


----------



## sebbolan (7. Juni 2011)

Tim-- schrieb:


> hat noch keiner eine lg1 am pudel verbaut ???



Eine LG1 wird genauso mittelmäßig an den Pudel passen wie ne MRP G2 da der obere Guide sehr ähnlich aussieht und bei korrekter Position mit der Schwinge kollidiert. Musst sie also leicht verdrehen...


----------



## Bommber 1 (7. Juni 2011)

Die  LG1 past beim 2011 mit Tiefen Tretlager und max. Federweg so dran.
Habe sie auch.


----------



## michar (7. Juni 2011)

gabs schrieb:


> edith die 2. ... hat jemand von euch schon einmal ein reducerset eingebaut? es dürfte ja kaum eines reipassen, da allesamt nicht die 30mm (oder wie lang war das nochmal) mindesteinpresstiefe haben?



alutech verkauft auf der homepage welche mit 30mm einpresstiefe


----------



## Bertomat (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Leut,

hat hier jemand zufällig ne BA für den Pudel DH zu verkaufen?

Grüße alle recht schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (22. Juni 2011)

ich werde mir selbst einen angle-reducer steuersatz zusammenfräsen.


verkaufe ab nechste woche menen pudel L rahmen... will was neues probieren. 

frisch in kawasakigreen gepulvert, neue SKF lager, RC4 dämpfer 

greez gabs


----------



## 2und4zig (22. Juni 2011)

Die vorgeschriebene Mindesteinpresstiefe beschränkt einen leider sehr bei der Ateuersatzauswahl. Ich glaube bei dem stabilen Steuerrohr sollte auch ein erheblich kürzerer Steuersatz reichen.

Hier mal mein Hund:




Wenn jemand interessiert ist, ich verkaufe meinen kaum benutzten Pudel als Komplettrad, ziemlich edel ausgestattet


----------



## Nill (29. Juni 2011)

mal mein neues Spaß gerät 

PS: Stütze ist drin  und Dämpfer umgedreht


----------



## Deleted 162005 (2. Juli 2011)

hier mal mein pudel: 



verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht!


----------



## Edmonton (2. Juli 2011)

@Tim--
Sehr schöner Pudel 
Ich würde ihn so lassen. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Bommber 1 (2. Juli 2011)

Tim 
Ich würde es auch so lassen, Sehr stimmig alles


----------



## Deleted 162005 (3. Juli 2011)

danke, aber leider is er viel zu schwer (20kg)


----------



## Nill (3. Juli 2011)

Tim-- schrieb:


> danke, aber leider is er viel zu schwer (20kg)


  !!!!! Wow, na ja ist ja auch Stahl/Stahl  meins hat 16,7 kg auf den Rippen, aber auch Luft/Luft

mmmm....vielleicht : Vorbau/ Sattel + Stütze / Titanfeder (wir aber teuer)? Könnte man noch was reißen 

+ Bremsleitung vorne


----------



## gabs (3. Juli 2011)

was wiegen die laufräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 162005 (3. Juli 2011)

@ Nill, so viel kohle will ich in des rad nicht mehr reinstecken, ende von der saison gibts warsch. einen neuen 
@ gabs, kp noch nie gewogen, halten aber bisher, vorne die 32 und hinten 36 mit normalen schläuchen


----------



## MoP__ (15. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage:

Kommen die Beilagscheiben bei der Lagerung zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau, oder einfach unter die Schrauben?

Ersteres passt bei mir nicht (ca. 0,5mm zu wenig Platz) und bei der anderen Variante hätte ich Luft zwischen den Lagern und dem Hauptrahmen.


----------



## Nill (15. Juli 2011)

EDIT : hat sich erledigt.


----------



## sap (19. Juli 2011)

also ich finde die pudel ja noch immer schick, auch wenn mir mein helius riesen laune macht 
irgendwann muss dann noch ein reines parkbike bzw. ein downhiller her, dann kommt das helius wieder auf 160mm und wird mit luftdämpfer ein tourenbike und vllt wird es ja ein pudel...mal sehen 
finde ihn optisch irgendwie schöner als die hardride (alt) und auch die hardride 2020 (obwohl letztere schon hübscher ist als die alte)


----------



## gabs (19. Juli 2011)

hab wohl meinen vergessen. stand eig zum verkauf. habe jetzt aber den dämpfer getunt und WOHA =)   bin mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich ihn verkaufen soll. der dämpfer ist nun auch sensibel wenn man bloß mit der hand auf den sattel drückt.
 2° reduversteuersatz passt wie angegossen. negstewoche wird in leogang getstet =)

EDIT: mittlerweile habe ich das tretlager ettwas höher und den lenkwinkel ettwas flacher. war so zu krass. nun 345mm tretlagerhöhe


----------



## sap (19. Juli 2011)

warum wolltest du denn verkaufen? hinterbau zu unsensibel? im vergleich zu anderen bikes, mit denen ich liebäugel, steht der pudel doch relativ oft zum verkauf - was natürlich verwundert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (19. Juli 2011)

der pudel macht sehr viel spaß zum fahren. kein bike (der teamkolegen) ist so leicht in der luft zu händeln. doubles sind viel spaßiger las mit dem demo/951 das ich gefahren bin. jedoch finde ich wäre ein demo/951 mehr für race geeignet. bzw nicht ein reiner eingelenker.  wenns nicht auf die zeit ankommt ein TOP rad. wobei man sicher auch mit dem pudel schnellsein kann ^^  am ende isses ja doch der fahrer. das eine bike macht schnellfahren jedoch leichtfälliger.  bin gespannt wie es sich nun auf einer ordentlichen strecke fährt *freu* =)  ich hätte mit dem glory oder summum geliebeugelt


----------



## sap (19. Juli 2011)

ich fände das knolly podium noch sehr geil, aber halt auch sehr teuer. habe mir mein helius erst kürzlich gegönnt, all zu bald wird wohl kein geld für ein 2. bike da sein 
reiner speed ist mir nicht so wichtig, ich will aber mehr park fahren und vor allem mal flachere lenkwinkel einfach testen. mich reizt aktuell speed + freeride/airtime mehr als eine reine dh speed line, wo es schüttelt wie sonstwas 
aber helius fr mit 160mm, air federung um die 15kg für touren und ein pudel (dh oder limited, wg. lenkwinkel) mit 200mm für bergab-only wäre schon fein. alternativ ion st oder eben knolly podium. ich habe gern was ausgefallenes, aber keinen dukatenschisser


----------



## Bommber 1 (19. Juli 2011)

Ab wan bist du in leogang? Wir sind am Montag den 25 da.


----------



## gabs (20. Juli 2011)

sap schrieb:


> ich fände das knolly podium noch sehr geil, aber halt auch sehr teuer. habe mir mein helius erst kürzlich gegönnt, all zu bald wird wohl kein geld für ein 2. bike da sein
> reiner speed ist mir nicht so wichtig, ich will aber mehr park fahren und vor allem mal flachere lenkwinkel einfach testen. mich reizt aktuell speed + freeride/airtime mehr als eine reine dh speed line, wo es schüttelt wie sonstwas
> aber helius fr mit 160mm, air federung um die 15kg für touren und ein pudel (dh oder limited, wg. lenkwinkel) mit 200mm für bergab-only wäre schon fein. alternativ ion st oder eben knolly podium. ich habe gern was ausgefallenes, aber keinen dukatenschisser



also... BESORG DIR EINEN PUDEL =) ich würde ihn genau so beschreiben   "mehr park fahren und vor allem mal flachere lenkwinkel einfach testen. mich reizt aktuell speed + freeride/airtime"    es gibt einfach viel rückmeldung.   macht spaß zu fahren.


EDIT: @Bommber 1 


wies aussieht werden wir 28. und 29. vor ort sein


----------



## Nill (20. Juli 2011)

sap schrieb:


> warum wolltest du denn verkaufen? hinterbau zu unsensibel? im vergleich zu anderen bikes, mit denen ich liebäugel, steht der pudel doch relativ oft zum verkauf - was natürlich verwundert.


 
Der Hinterbau ist im Vergleich schon ziemlich Straff, aber man muss es mögen  Fahr am besten erst mal Probe. 

nicht das du enttäuscht wirst 

PS: Suche z.Z. einen DHX RC4 oder DHX 5 zum tausch gegen ein ROCO WC RC Air in 222 länge.


----------



## EagleEye (20. Juli 2011)

Straff? Ich bin schon paar andere Räder gefahren und alle waren straffer, einzig das Last kam mir noch bisschen weicher als mein Pudel vor


----------



## gabs (20. Juli 2011)

dann fahr mal ein 951 

durch das umshimmen ist mein pudel auch viel gutmütiger geworden. ich hoffmal dass ich ihn nicht imer durchknalle ^^


----------



## Yannic_M (22. Juli 2011)

Meiner steht nun auch zum Verkauf.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/399052/cat/500


----------



## mr proper (22. Juli 2011)

Hey,
mag demnächst mal auf einen Stahlfederbein umsteigen.
Zur Zeit fahr ich den Roco Wrc Air.
Hab schon ein bischen hin und her geschaut aber so richtig Vergleichstest zwischen Stahlfederdämpfern gibt es irgend wie gar keine. Zur Wahl stehen also der Vivid R2C und der Fuchs DHX aber was welchen der Beiden ausmacht, welche Vor- und vor allem Nachteile es gibt kann ich nirgends herrauslesen. Natürlich scheint es auch Exoten wie den Cane Creek oder Bos Stoy zu geben aber da ich von Stahldämpfern gar keinen Plan hab werd ich in die wohl eher nicht investieren. Manitou und Rocco gäbe es natürlich auch aber der Stahl Rocco macht bei nem Freund grad gut Probleme deswegen fält der raus und zum Manitou hab ich keine Meinung.

Beim Vivid spielt ja dann auch noch die Hinterbaucharakteristika (oder nur das Umlenkverhältnis) eine Rolle, auf jeden Fall wüßte ich da auch so nicht ob ich eher den Low Med High nehmen sollte.

Vlt könnt ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen würd mich echt freuen da ich wie gesagt keine Erfahrung von den Federbeinen habe.


----------



## axl65 (22. Juli 2011)

mr proper schrieb:


> Hey,
> mag demnächst mal auf einen Stahlfederbein umsteigen.
> Zur Zeit fahr ich den Roco Wrc Air.
> Hab schon ein bischen hin und her geschaut aber so richtig Vergleichstest zwischen Stahlfederdämpfern gibt es irgend wie gar keine. Zur Wahl stehen also der Vivid R2C und der Fuchs DHX aber was welchen der Beiden ausmacht, welche Vor- und vor allem Nachteile es gibt kann ich nirgends herrauslesen. Natürlich scheint es auch Exoten wie den Cane Creek oder Bos Stoy zu geben aber da ich von Stahldämpfern gar keinen Plan hab werd ich in die wohl eher nicht investieren. Manitou und Rocco gäbe es natürlich auch aber der Stahl Rocco macht bei nem Freund grad gut Probleme deswegen fält der raus und zum Manitou hab ich keine Meinung.
> ...




Das passt sich ja gut !!!
Ich hatte,weil es einige Probleme mit meinem Coil (Roco WC) Dämpfer gab,
den Roco WC Air von einem Freund geborgt bekommen.
Damit war ich garnicht mal so unzufrieden/unglücklich.
Jetzt habe ich einen funktionierenden Coil (Roco WC) Dämpfer und bin irgendwie hin und her gerissen, zumal ich die Chance hätte,den Coil gegen einen Air zu tauschen.
Ich weiss das letztendlich ich die Entscheidung treffen muss aber 
wie sind hier die Erfahrungen???
Hätte gerne etwas Hilfe bei der Entscheidungsfindung.

Danke !!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (22. Juli 2011)

ich bin an und für sich mit dem rc4 sehr zufrieden. ich hatte zuvor den roco air verbaut. der hatte 1. wenger hub als angegeben, keine spürbare druckstufe und ist durch den federweg gerauscht. rc4 war sofort besser, nun mit neinem shim tuning aber doch noch besser (evtl verfeinere ich es noch)

aber generell würde ich einen vivid auch nicht schlecht sehen. mit dem richtigen tune sicher ein cooler dämpfer. und sehr preiswert!

edit: den roco air könnte man anhand anderer shims sicher brauchbar machen... wollte aber nicht an einem luftdämpfer herumprobieren/pfuschen. da ich noch keine verfahrung hatte.


----------



## Bommber 1 (22. Juli 2011)

Der vivid kannst du in tune b nehmen, geht ganz gut hatte ich nach dem roco drin. Jetzt fahre ich den Bos und der ist noch mal ne ganze ecke besser vom ansprechen und der dämpfung.


----------



## mr proper (22. Juli 2011)

Warum hast du dich für Tune B entschieden?


----------



## Nill (22. Juli 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> Das passt sich ja gut !!!
> Ich hatte,weil es einige Probleme mit meinem Coil (Roco WC) Dämpfer gab,
> den Roco WC Air von einem Freund geborgt bekommen.
> Damit war ich garnicht mal so unzufrieden/unglücklich.
> ...



Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem , und hoffe es am Sonntag zu testen  sowohl Air als auch Coil . Ich versucht zu berichten


----------



## Bommber 1 (23. Juli 2011)

Weil der jürgen das so empfiehlt. Ich kan die aber auch sagen das er ein bisschen zu wenig mittlere druckstufe hat.


----------



## Nill (24. Juli 2011)

Leider kam ich nicht zum Test.


PS: wenn jemand einen DHX zu veräußern hat, bitte anbieten 

Gruß Nill


----------



## deathmagnetic (24. Juli 2011)

axl65 schrieb:


> Das passt sich ja gut !!!
> Ich hatte,weil es einige Probleme mit meinem Coil (Roco WC) Dämpfer gab,
> den Roco WC Air von einem Freund geborgt bekommen.
> Damit war ich garnicht mal so unzufrieden/unglücklich.
> ...



Hab den Roco Air WC seit dieser Saison in meinem Pudel. 
Macht sich insgesamt ziemlich gut  
Man kann schön viel Endprogression rausholen die dem Pudel meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen fehlt. 
Beim "auf den Sattel drücken" hat man das Gefühl dass er nen mords Losbrechmoment hat, sobald man aber auf dem Rad sitzt ist davon gar nichts mehr zu spüren, spricht super an. 
Auffällig ist allerdings wie heiß das Ding beim Fahren werden kann, also so richtig heiß, aber ich vermute mal das ist normal, funktioniert trotzdem einwandfrei.


----------



## mr proper (24. Juli 2011)

Hmm schade.

Kann mir noch wer helfen bei der Federwahl wiege so 70-75kg je nach Bierlust.

An sonsten wird es wohl der Vivid werden.
Nach der Tabelle
Tune A: 2.0-2.4 Leverage Ratio
Tune B: 2.4-2.85 Leverage Ratio
Tune C: 2.85-3.3 Leverage Ratio
Brauch ich wohl einen Tune C da ich beim Pudel auf eine Ratio von 3.1 komme(218mm/70mm).

Wenn ich mir nun die Grafik unten anschau scheint man zwischen Tune C und B frei Wählen zu können egal ob der Rahmen Falling Rate oder Flate Rat arbeitet? Nur bei Rising Rate Ramen scheint es kleine Unterschiede zu geben.






Man ist das alles Verwirend und unklar vor allem wen man sich aus allen Ecken die einzelnen Daten zusamenkratzen muß.


----------



## axl65 (25. Juli 2011)

mr proper schrieb:


> Hmm schade.
> 
> Kann mir noch wer helfen bei der Federwahl wiege so 70-75kg je nach Bierlust.



Hier mein Freund,

so ungefähr:

Wie berechne ich meine ca. benötigte Federhärte ???
Fahrergewicht(kg) x 115 x Federweg des Bikes (mm) : Dämpferhub (in mm) : Dämpferhub (in mm) = Federrate.

Beispiel:

Gewicht 75kg
Federweg 200mm
Dämpferhub 70mm

Rechnung: 75 x 115 x 200 : 70 : 70 = 352

Solltest Du auf irgendeine Zahl kommen die zwischen zwei Federhärten liegt,z.B. 352,dann soll man eher abrunden.
Hier wäre dann 350 besser als 400.

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (25. Juli 2011)

@proper

das könnte auch helfen, als in etwa Anhaltspunkt, manche halten von den ganzen Rechentools überhaupt nichts ......http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f


----------



## KaiKaisen (28. Juli 2011)

Da ich mir demnächst wohl ein Pudel aufbauen werde hab ich noch ein paar offene Fragen.
Ich bin jetzt das ganze Thread durchgegangen aber hab auf folgendes kaum oder keine Antworten gefunden.

1. Dämpfer
LordHelmchen scheint ja vom RocoCoil WC überzeugt zu sein.
Wie sieht es denn mit Alternativen aus.
BOS Stoy
Fox DHX RC4
Cane Creek Double Barrel

Welchen würdet ihr nehmen?

2. Steuersatz
Da man ja bekannterweise 25mm einprestiefe "benötigt" hier mir aber außer der Alutech keiner bekannt ist wollte ich mal fragen wie ihr dies gelöst habt. Vorallem mit der Reduzierung auf 1,1/8
3. Gabel
Welche Gabel passt den "am besten" zu einem Pudel?
Boxxer RC2C
Boxxer WC
Fox 40 rc2
888 Evo RC3 Titan
BOS Idylle


----------



## EagleEye (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab den DHX und bin mit dem absolut glücklich, läuft seit ~1.5 Jahren super
Steuersatz hab ich noch den vom Jü drin aber ein Reset liegt schon rum und wartet darauf eingebaut zu werden.
Naja Gabel ist so ein Streitthema  Ich liebe meine 40, die Totem die ich vorher drin hatte lief aber auch gut


----------



## san_andreas (28. Juli 2011)

@KaiKaisen:
1. der Double Barrel dürfte wohl erste Wahl sein, aber entsprechend teuer. Ein BOS dürfte ihm nicht viel nachstehen (auch im Preis), allerdings kommen manche mit dem extrem plushen Setup des BOS Dämpfers nicht zurecht.

Der Rocco ist Preis/Leistungsmäßig super und du kannst ihn ja vom dunklen Lord noch auf dich abstimmen lassen.

2. Beim Steuersatz würde ich einen RESET nehmen und auf die Einpreßtiefe pfeifen. Habe damals bei meinem Pudel länger deswegen mit Reset geredet und die haben gemeint, dass diese Einpresstiefe Schnee von gestern ist und wenn überhaupt bei 1 1/8 Steuerrohren Sinn macht. Bei 1.5 verteilt ein "kurzer" Steuersatz die Kräfte völlig ausreichend.
Nicolai fordert auch so eine Einpreßtiefe für die Garantie, das Rennteam fährt aber kurze Reset Steuersätze.

3. Bin auch Fox addict, aber die angegebenen Gabeln funzen alle gut. Marzocchi soll momentan richtig gut sein und von BOS Gabeln hört man auch nur gutes.
Bei RockShox würde ich eine einfache Race oder RC nehmen und die mit einer Avalanche Racing oder CR Conception  Kartusche auf Trab bringen.


----------



## Yannic_M (28. Juli 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> .
> Bei RockShox würde ich eine einfache Race oder RC nehmen und die mit einer Avalanche Racing oder CR Conception  Kartusche auf Trab bringen.



Kannste mir da mehr zu erzählen ?


----------



## san_andreas (28. Juli 2011)

Das ist die Conception: 
http://www.crconception.com/index.php?p=1_10_Preparation-Rock-shox

Und das ist die Avalanche: http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/20 mm Cartridge.html

Und hier ist der Thread zur Conception:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=444377

Einfach mal durchlesen !
Mit den Dingern fliegt das minderwertige Zeug aus der Boxxer und wird durch hochwertige, sinnvoll abgestimmte Komponenten ersetzt.

Und mit dem Gesamtpreis liegt man im Bereich der Boxxer R2C2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (28. Juli 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @KaiKaisen:
> 1. der Double Barrel dürfte wohl erste Wahl sein, aber entsprechend teuer. Ein BOS dürfte ihm nicht viel nachstehen (auch im Preis), allerdings kommen manche mit dem extrem plushen Setup des BOS Dämpfers nicht zurecht.
> 
> Der Rocco ist Preis/Leistungsmäßig super und du kannst ihn ja vom dunklen Lord noch auf dich abstimmen lassen.
> ...


1. Hab ich auch schon gelesen. Ich tendiere im Moment auch zum Double Barrel. Ein "getunter" RocoCoil ist auch nicht soviel günstiger.

2. Danke, die hatte ich mir auch angeschaut aber wegen der Einpreßtiefe wieder verworfen. Wenn ich sonst wenigstens noch Garantie auf den Rahmen hab.

3. Danke für den Hinweis mit den RS. Wäre ne überlegung Wert auch wenn ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann wie jemand "externes" eine bessere Dämpfung wie der Hersteller selbst bauen kann.
Über die Fox ließt man eigentlich nichts gutes. Dennoch fahren einige Leute eine. Ich würde sie mir denke ich ausm USA Urlaub mitbringen. Muss mal noch schauen was sie dann wirklich kosten würde.
Sie würde optisch auch am besten zu meine "Farbidee" passen.



san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist die Conception:
> http://www.crconception.com/index.php?p=1_10_Preparation-Rock-shox
> 
> Und das ist die Avalanche: http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/20 mm Cartridge.html
> ...



Nochmals danke dafür.


----------



## EagleEye (28. Juli 2011)

bei Reset bekommst du auch Steuersätze mit der richtigen Einpresstiefe
wenn du genau hinsiehst wirst du bei jeder Gabel etwas nicht gutes lesen 
meine hält seit fast einem Jahr problemlos bei ordentlichen Qualen


----------



## studebas87 (29. Juli 2011)

Moin,
bin die Tage auf den Pudel DH Rahmen gestoßen.
Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem neuen DH bike.
Aktuell fahre ich ein Canyon FRX in Gr.M und ich habe das Gefühl das mir das Rad etwas zu kurz ist.
Deshalb meine erste Frage welche Rahmen Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Ich bin ca. 1,85m groß. Ich habe mal die Geometreidaten vom Pudel DH und dem FRX verglichen, künnte aber keinen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen meinem FRX und dem Pudel DH in Gr. L feststellen. Wobei ich vom Pudel DH auch nur sehr wenige Angaben gefunden habe.

Meine zweite Frage ist. Kann mir jemand etwas über das Fahrverhalten berichten?


----------



## EagleEye (29. Juli 2011)

ich finde den Pudel schön unauffällig, er läuft und läuft 
Du hast halt beim Pudel viele Möglichkeiten (Tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel, Federweg) und dadurch kannst du ihn dir einstellen wie du willst.

Mit dem Canyon kann ich ihn nicht vergleichen, bin das noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Yannic_M (29. Juli 2011)

würde auf jedenfall XL nehmen.


----------



## Nill (29. Juli 2011)

Ich bin Ca. 1.83 und fahre L ....... Saß aber auch schon mal auf nem M und fa
nd den auch bequem . 

Daran sieht man individuelle Vorzüge  also würde ich dir keine Empfehlung aussprechen  
Wenn du in der Nähe von Berlin bist kannst du probe sitzen.


----------



## EagleEye (29. Juli 2011)

also XL fände ich etwas grenzwertig, rein vom Gefühl, ich fahre mit 196 nen XL und finde ihn schön bequem

Zurnot ruf Jü an


----------



## axl65 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich bin 1,78 m und habe einen M - Rahmen,passt mir.
L durfte ich Probe sitzen,ist mir zu groß.
Aber das ist ja immer sehr individuell.

Wenn Du in der Nähe von Berlin bist,so wie bei @Nill auf L,
kannst Du gerne auch bei mir auf M sitzen.

axl


----------



## Nill (29. Juli 2011)

Dito ! Ruf Jü an 

Aber xl ist schon arg groß .

Ps:ich hab lange arme und Beine  soviel zu meiner L noch


----------



## gabs (29. Juli 2011)

achtung mit boxxer 2011 und ava!!

ein freund hats gemacht. super geile gabel keine frage. jedoch scheint RS die tauchrohre innen am boden schief gegossen oder nicht plan bearbeitet haben. jedenfals sah seine ava schief aus der 1. boxxer raus. bei der 2. die er sich gekauft hat .. das selbe :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downchiller_92 (29. Juli 2011)

Jürgen hatte mir den Rahmen bei 1,84 Körpergröße in L empfohlen. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden damit.
Jetzt hab ich aber mal noch eine echt blöde Frage zur Dämpferaufhängung: Die tiefste Möglichkeit, bei viel Federweg ist bei mir: mittlerer Lenkwinkel (also schlitten in der Mitte) und hohes Tretlager. Mein Tretlager hat dann eine höhe von 37,5! bei allen anderen Varianten kratzt had Hinterrad am sattelrohr. Zur Info: Rahmengröße L, Ausfallende für BMA, Modell 2009.
Das ist doch nicht normal. Oder?!


----------



## studebas87 (30. Juli 2011)

Jo danke erstmal für eure Antworten bezüglich der Größe.
Ich würde dann wohl auch zwischen L und XL wählen.

Danke auch für die Angebote zum Probesitzen, ich wohne nur leider in einer ganz anderen Ecke.


----------



## KaiKaisen (30. Juli 2011)

Wenn wir schon beim Probesitzen sind. Wer kommt denn aus BaWü bzw. Reutlingen. Und oder ist nächstes WE in Albstadt beim TwoWay Race?


----------



## downchiller_92 (31. Juli 2011)

Nächste Woche leider nicht. Bin sonst aber fast jedes Wochenende mal in Tailfingen...


----------



## KaiKaisen (31. Juli 2011)

Und was für ne größe fährst du? Würde schon mal gerne probe sitzen bevor ich eins kauf.


----------



## downchiller_92 (31. Juli 2011)

L wie Large, steht bereits fünf Beiträge weiter oben.


----------



## sebbolan (9. August 2011)

Wichtige Frage meine Lager an meinem X-long 1.5 Steuersatz sind leider durch und ich brauch neue, Problem ist ich fahr morgen eigentlich in die Alpen und brauch die dringend, weiß jemand was für lager da drin sind? Gibts dir nur bei dir Jürgen oder wo kann man die her beziehen?


----------



## Olde (25. August 2011)

Ich hätte noch einen Pudel FR zu verkaufen. Komplett mit DHX Air 5.0, Marzocchi 66. Der Rahmen ist bj. 2007. Der Rahmen ist tip top, die Schaltung müsste erneuert werden, neues Ausfallende wurde von Jürgen Schlender persönlich verbaut.


----------



## Nill (18. September 2011)

Hi,

hätte jemand Interesse am Dämpfer tausch ? Habe ein ROCO WC AIR quasi neu. Wurde 20 mal gefahren. Merke aber Luft ist nicht so mein Ding.
Einfach per PN melden.
Dachte deshalb ich frag mal hier im nach.  

Gruß Nill

PS: natürlich gegen Stahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (29. Oktober 2011)

hi jungs!

ich hab nun vom pudel auf einem m6 gewechselt. da ich ein komplettrad gekauft habe mit 142 naben, aber 150er fahren will, wolte ich fragen ob jemand von euch 142er gegen 150er tauschen will. somit kann ich den pudel mit den 142er lrs verkaufen.

ich will 150, da ich 2 laufradsätze hab.. einen trocen 823er (tubeless) und einen mit matschreifen drauf


----------



## Nill (2. November 2011)

Hi, 
kann mir einer sagen welche Feder in in den Pudel mache "muss" ?

Brutto= ca. 82 kg


----------



## EagleEye (2. November 2011)

probier ne 450er
hab ich auch drin und ich hatte es auf 80-85 ausgelegt gehabt


----------



## tadea nuts (2. November 2011)

ich habe mit 95 Kg zuerst eine 500er später dann eine 450er gefahren bei max. Federweg.


----------



## Nill (2. November 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten !

Hab jetzt hier ne 450 - 500 - und 550 liegen. 

Werde sie einfach mal am WE mit nach Thale nehmen.


----------



## axl65 (3. November 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten !
> 
> Hab jetzt hier ne 450 - 500 - und 550 liegen.
> 
> Werde sie einfach mal am WE mit nach Thale nehmen.



Da will ick mal nich so sein,ick hab jetzt ne 400er drin
und ne 350er + 450er uff Halde zu liegen.
Ick kiek Dir jerne zu beim wechseln!!!

Bis Samstach.

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (3. November 2011)

Ach axl, 350 ! Hab jetzt erst mal die 500 drin.

Sollte hoffentlich bei harter Gangart passen. 
Bis Samstag in alle früh


----------



## Nill (5. November 2011)

Hi Jungs,

Hab jetzt den Tab lang mal ausprobiert .

450 passt  

Jetzt aber noch mal ne frage: 

Habe ein 222 Dämpfer. welche federlänge benötige ich dann eigentlich  ?


----------



## tadea nuts (5. November 2011)

Auf der Feder stehen zwei Zahlen. Die zweite sagt etwas über den Hub aus. Bei einer Fox 450er Feder und der Dämpfer 70 mm Hub hat steht 2.8 drauf ( 2.8 *2.54).


----------



## Nill (5. November 2011)

Danke, so war auch meine Rechnung. 

Auf der Alutech Seite steht nicht der Hub sondern leider nur ein Beispiel Dämpfer der 70 Hub aufweist. und die Feder kam mir arg kurz vor und ich hatte das Gefühl das der Dämpfer ständig auf block ging bevor der gesamte Hub genutzt wurde. Da dachte ich meine Feder wäre zu kurz. 

Danke , Gruß Nill


----------



## Koohgie (17. November 2011)

hier mal ein fr, köter....aber kann durch seine variabele geo als mini dh zu gebrauchen....







hab

ist zu haben, bei interesse pm......


----------



## knarf123 (22. November 2011)

Hallo, liebäugle grad mit einem Pudel
Will ihn vor allem für Bikepark und Alpen-Freeridetouren nutzen!
So nen hyper Enduro will und kann ich mir nicht leisten.
Hab also an nen robusten, einfachen, preiswerten und relativ leichten Freerider mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze gedacht, denk mal da bin ich mit dem Pudel gar nicht so verkehrt!
Hab hier schon welche mit HS gesehen, nutzt ihr das Bike auch für den genannten Einsatzzweck und könnt mir mal ein wenig über das Bike berichten!
Hat jemand schonmal einen vivid air verbaut?
Kann mir jemand den unterschied zwischen Pudel DH und FR erklären (ausser die Dämpferaufnahme)? Auf der Alutechseite steht ja, dass die Geometrie des FR die des DH sei!?!
Was ist mit dem Problem, dass das HR an der Sattelstütze schleift, besteht die immer noch?
So in der richtung wie das oben gezeigte würde mir schon ganz gut gefallen!
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Nill (23. November 2011)

Kurs Statement : die Kiste wäre MIR zu schwer zum Alpinen Touren(mit trage Passagen) . Freeride "DH".Touren mit dicken Drops Sprüngen ....Yeehaaa  aber dann bitte mit Shuttle.

Ps: wenn es nicht der VIVID Air sein soll, ich hätte hier noch einen 2011 Roco WorldCup Air in 222 anzubieten. (siehe Bikemarkt)


----------



## Piefke (24. November 2011)

knarf123 schrieb:


> Hallo, liebäugle grad mit einem Pudel
> Will ihn vor allem für Bikepark und Alpen-Freeridetouren nutzen!
> So nen hyper Enduro will und kann ich mir nicht leisten.
> Hab also an nen robusten, einfachen, preiswerten und relativ leichten Freerider mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze gedacht, denk mal da bin ich mit dem Pudel gar nicht so verkehrt!


Für den Einsatzzweck würde ich eher eine Fanes nehmen, ist ja auch nicht teurer als der Pudel.


----------



## Bommber 1 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich verkaufe 2 pudel dh von 2010 ein in m und eins in l  
Auserdem ein BOS Toy dämpfer für den Pudel.
Bei intresse einfach anschreiben.


----------



## IchKennMichNet (27. März 2012)

Noch hat es 17,8 Kg ! Kettenführung und Pedale neu dann komm ich auf 17,4 Kg. Größe M und Fahrer Größe 158cm passt aber !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (28. März 2012)

nice.....


----------



## sap (19. April 2012)

Hat jemand von euch einen Vergleich zwischen Hardride und Pudel DH im Parkeinsatz?
Theoretisch würde ich ja sagen, eher den Pudel. Aber je nachdem, was günstiger zu finden ist, kommen beide auf den Schirm. Suche mittelfristig was als Park-Ergänzung zur Fanes.
Wie ist eine Hardride mit 200mm aufgebaut im Vergleich zum Pudel DH einzuschätzen?


----------



## hnx (15. Mai 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch einen Vergleich zwischen Hardride und Pudel DH im Parkeinsatz?
> Theoretisch würde ich ja sagen, eher den Pudel. Aber je nachdem, was günstiger zu finden ist, kommen beide auf den Schirm. Suche mittelfristig was als Park-Ergänzung zur Fanes.
> Wie ist eine Hardride mit 200mm aufgebaut im Vergleich zum Pudel DH einzuschätzen?



Würde mich auch interessieren  und ergänzend dann noch der Vergleich Pudel FR und DH.


----------



## sap (19. Mai 2012)

Nach dem ersten Parkbesuch mit der Fanes steht fest: Das geht, aber nen Fifi wäre mir lieber 
Falls jm. noch einen in L in gute Hände abzugeben hat, bitte melden


----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2012)

was passt Dir nicht?

ich finde ja, das Fanes ist prädestiniert für schnelle Sachen.

meines liegt wie ein Brett aufm Trail, je schneller desto besser.

manchmal auch schon schneller, als ich es sollte...


----------



## Piefke (19. Mai 2012)

Ich kann zwar nicht mit einem Vergleich zum Pudel dienen, aber mit einem Vergleich Wildsau vs. Fanes.
Ich war letzte Woche mit beiden Bikes in Liberec.
Fanes mit 55 RC3 EVO ti, Roco WC coil, HR2 DH
Wildsau mit 66 RC3 ti, Roco TST R coil, MM 2.5
Ich muss sagen, ich hab mich auf der Fanes fast wohler gefühlt. Zumindest habe ich auch in schnellen, ruppigen Passagen nichts vermisst im Vergleich zur Wildsau.


----------



## sap (19. Mai 2012)

Naja, ich habe halt eine XL-Fanes als Trailrakete aufgebaut...und dort rockt sie auch mächtig und wird keinesfalls vom Pudel verdrängt 
Naja, 110kg incl. Ausrüstung und 3-4m Doubles oder höhere Drops sind glaube ich als Dauerbelastung einfach nich das, was sein soll. Außerdem habe ich auf einer Strecke in Lac Blanc (La Flow) gemerkt, dass mir die Länge des Bikes...na nicht Probleme bereit, aber doch eine Herausforderung auf sehr schnellen, engen Strecken ist. 
D.h. Trail -> Fanes, Park -> Pudel


----------



## Peeeet (20. Mai 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren  und ergänzend dann noch der Vergleich Pudel FR und DH.




Also beim direkten Vergleich von Pudel DH und FR (meiner FR und guter Kumpel DH) fällt direkt die Agilität auf! 
Der FR Pudel ist einfach etwas verspielter (wird wohl auch sehr stark von den Parts abhängen!) ABER auf flowigen Trails ist der FR einfach schneller unterwegs...
Wenn es sehr ruppig wird, dann spielt der DH Pudel natürlich seine Stärken aus!
Wenn es ein reines Park-Bike werden soll (kommt natürlich drauf an für was...hardcore DH oder mehr Airtime) würde ich eher zum DH tendieren!

Meiner ist aber auch eher "schmächtig" ausgestattet in Sachen Suspension (160mm Bomber vorn und 200mm DHX Air hinten), denke wenn man den auf Max.-Aufbaut geht da noch einiges!

Kurzum: Etwas andere Geometrie, Uphill mit dem DH kannste vergessen als reines Parkbike die bessere Wahl....wobei der FR verspielter!

@IchKennMichNet
... gutes Gewicht für einen DH-Pudel, meiner als FR kommt auf ca 16 Kg und ein nettes Schaltwerk hast du da!!!! Meins ist auch Pink  (gezwungener Maßen)


----------



## hnx (20. Mai 2012)

Dank dir Peeeet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JJspeeD (9. Juni 2012)

An die vivid fahrer.
Welchen Tune fahrt ihr ?. Ware den Pudel Dh gboxx2 und will mir jetzt den Vivid Kage Rc Kaufen. In Tune High mit einer 350 Feder,wiege mit anziesachen 70Kg.


----------



## freerider_999 (20. Juni 2012)

Mal eine Frage. Ich Fahre ein Specialized demo 2008. Dort ist es so dass man Bsp. den vorderen Rahmenteil in S und den hinteren im M nehmen kann. dann hat man ja hinten mehr Spiel. Ist das bei euch nicht auch Möglich das wenn ihr einfach einen M rahmen vorne fahrt und dann hinten einen L ?


----------



## FreerideDD (3. Juli 2012)

hier mein neuer , Team Lackierung Finnland

es folgen noch andere kurbeln und laufräder

18,5kg (ziel 17,5)

Boxxer RC
DHX 5.0
Hope V2
Husselfelt Kurbeln (soll durch Deore oder Descendant ersetzt werden)
DMR V8 Pedalen
LRS unbekannt (soll durch hope pro 2 und 729er mavics ersetzt werden)
Sattelstütze unbekannt
Sattel keine Ahnung 
SRAM X9 Trigger und Schaltwerk
E13 LG1 Kettenführung


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. Juli 2012)

Ein Super Schönes Gerät hast du da.  Hope Naben in Rot würden denke ich super dazu Passen.


----------



## FreerideDD (5. Juli 2012)

hier noch mal ein neues Bild 

Da sollen rote hope naben mit weissen spank spike drauf

im dezember kommt ne fox 40 rein


----------



## bastis (5. Juli 2012)

hallo..

ich habe eine frage, ich fahre einen 2007 oder 08´er Pudel DH, bei der dämpferaufnahme oben ist mir das Gewinde ausgerissen! klar man kann einfach ne längere schraube durchmachen und kontern! aber ich hätte gerne diese aufmahne neu! kann man diese einzeln bestellen? wenn ja wo?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knarf123 (5. Juli 2012)

Ruf halt mal bei Alutech an!


----------



## bastis (6. Juli 2012)




----------



## Duc851 (10. Juli 2012)

Ist eine Umwerfermontage beim Pudel DH möglich?

Lt. Alutech nein, sowohl beim Pudel DH als auch beim Pudel FR. Aber das Bild beweist das Gegenteil für den Pudel FR. Daher die Frage: hat schon jemand versucht, beim Pudel DH einen Umwerfer zu montieren und kann seine Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juli 2012)

Wenn der Rahmen sogar den Kabelanschalg für einen Umwerfer hat, wirds wohl gehen.
Das Sattelrohr ist 34,9 oder 35mm, Umwerfer rum fertig.


----------



## bastis (10. Juli 2012)

bei meinem pudel dh habe ich ne hammerschmidt montiert gehabt, es fehlt aber die verlegen für den zug! Ich würde behaupten das bei dem dh der umwerfer mit der schwinge in Berührung kommt... Beim fr scheint ja eine vorhanden zu sein .. Komisch. Aba dh mit umwerfer, wieso eine so schwerwiegende vergewaltigung eines dh bikes?


----------



## Peeeet (17. Juli 2012)

Gude,

beim FR gehts aufjedenfall und das auf dem Bild ist ja schliesslich auch der FR Pudel...

Beim DH gibts keinen Bowdenzug-Knubbel! Könnte man aber bestimmt "nachrüsten"!


----------



## sebbolan (20. Juli 2012)

Servus,

Falls Interesse besteht, habe einen 2010 Pudel DH in L abzugeben. Bei Interesse einfach melden.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/15120-alutech-cycles-alutech-pudel-dh-preisupdate


----------



## FreerideDD (26. Juli 2012)

ich bin bis jetzt super zufrieden mit dem hund  einiges verbesserungen folgen noch

kurbeln, pedale, vorbau, andere kefü, fox 40 .....


----------



## Duc851 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich liebäugle gerade wirklich sehr mit dem Pudel DH; Bin mir aber bei der Größe unschlüssig.

Ich bin 1.82, habe glaube ich etwas längere Arme und mags eher lang. Mein Meinem Fusion Whiplash in L/Xl hat perfekt gepasst (595mm Oberrohr). Daher tendiere ich stark zu einer Custom-Geo mit Höhe L und Länge XL (600mm).

Meint ihr das wird zu lang? Fährt außer mir jemand ein XL bei gut 1.80 und kommt gut damit zurecht?


----------



## Koohgie (27. Juli 2012)

ich hab mit 187 ein L und es passt gut.... mein nachbar hat ein M und mit dem käme ich auch zu recht....
was meint jü?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bertomat (2. August 2012)

Also ich bin 180cm und hab nen L, länger würd ich den nicht wollen.


----------



## bastis (3. August 2012)

Bitte um Rat:

Wer weiss wo ich in Hannover/Umgebung auf die schnelle mein Innenlager nachdrehen lassen kann?? 

gruss


----------



## Peeeet (3. August 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Bitte um Rat:
> 
> Wer weiss wo ich in Hannover/Umgebung auf die schnelle mein Innenlager nachdrehen lassen kann??
> 
> gruss





Servus, 
welches Innenlager? Das Hauptinnenlager vom Pudel? Wenn ja würde es mich auch interessieren, bzw. ob man das auch selbst wechseln kann!?! Mit Abzieher natürlich, bei mir knackst nämlich unter Pedal-Last, Tretlager ist neu, gefettet und korrekt eingabut, Ausfallenden etc auch gecheckt....es kann nur noch vom Gelenk kommen!

Gruß


----------



## bastis (3. August 2012)

Peeeet schrieb:


> Servus,
> welches Innenlager? Das Hauptinnenlager vom Pudel? Wenn ja würde es mich auch interessieren, bzw. ob man das auch selbst wechseln kann!?! Mit Abzieher natürlich, bei mir knackst nämlich unter Pedal-Last, Tretlager ist neu, gefettet und korrekt eingabut, Ausfallenden etc auch gecheckt....es kann nur noch vom Gelenk kommen!
> 
> Gruß



es tut mir leid, ich muss mich falsch ausgedrückt haben  ich meine natürlich das Innengewinde vom tretlager


----------



## Peeeet (8. August 2012)

ok, also du meinst das Gewninde nachschneiden...ne kein Plan, ist auch nicht meine Ecke...

Weiß sonst wer Rat bezüglich des Gelenklagers vom Hinterbau?
Frag am besten mal bei Jü direkt...

Ride On


----------



## bastis (8. August 2012)

alles funzt wieder


----------



## FreerideDD (21. August 2012)




----------



## bastis (17. Januar 2013)

mein baby.. mache die tage hoffentlich mal ein schönes bild


----------



## Koohgie (17. Januar 2013)

Falls einer einen Pudel Rahmen braucht, ich hätte einen, günstig, in L abzugeben. Soll in gute Hände.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bertomat (13. Februar 2013)

Mich würd mal interessieren ob hier jemand seinen Pudel DH in M gegen meinen in L tauschen möchte? Aktuelles Model.


----------



## Peeeet (14. Februar 2013)

Ne, ich halte mein FR Pudelchen... Das ist ja dann ein Riesenpudel ;-)


----------



## bastis (17. Februar 2013)

bertomat darf ich fragen wie gross du bist? ich bleib aber och bei meiner m


----------



## Bertomat (18. Februar 2013)

Klar doch, ich bin ca. 1,80. Wie groß bist du? Fahr den Pudel DH aber auch mit ner Totem, 195mm Federweg, hohes Tretlager und mittlere Stellung bei der oberen Dämpferaufnahme. Wollt bloß mal anfragen, vielleicht ist einer gewachsen.  Ich fahr den Pudel jetzt noch bis nächstes Jahr und hol mir evtl. dann nen M Rahmen.


----------



## bastis (21. Februar 2013)

n bisse kleiner > und bin am überlegen mir n l rahmen zu holen


----------



## Peeeet (5. April 2013)

Ausgrab:

Mal wieder das leidige Thema Dämpfer...
Habe nun den ganzen Fred gelesen und bin auch nicht wirklich schlauer, außerdem ist ja schon einge Zeit vergangen...
Also, welchen Dämpfer würdet Ihr HEUTE für den FR Köter empfehlen?

Habe nun durch: DHX 5.0 Air und auch mal MZ Rocco Coil ausprobiert, 
prizipiell bin ich mit dem DHX zufrieden, zumindest für die normale Tour!

Aus Gewichtsgründen (mehr Tour) suche ich was neues mit Luftdämpfung. Für Parkeinsätze wird halt umgebaut!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (6. April 2013)

Nimm dir für den Fr einen vivid mit High tune. Durch das hohe übersetzungsverhältnis wird der luftdämpfer dir zu viel durchrauschen. Ich hatte früher sogar einen 216 mm langen drin.


----------



## Peeeet (8. April 2013)

Servus,

ja der Vivid wurde auch schon paar Seiten vorher empfohlen...wie gesagt, DHX hat seinen Dienst soweit ganz gut gemacht, hat natürlich dazu geneigt bei härteren Sachen und schlechter Landung durch zu schlagen!
Hatte den nach der alten Plastik-Einlage-Technik in der Hauptkammer schon verbessert, aber will einfach mal was neues Testen (da sowiso im A*#+*h und muß zum Service!

Halte mal ausschau nach dem Vivid...merci...


----------



## bastis (3. Juli 2013)

Mal ausm schlaf holen hier das ding  #

Pudel Update


----------



## mussso (4. Juli 2013)

Der Pudel am Hunde-Parkplatz:


----------



## Peeeet (5. Juli 2013)

Like!


----------



## Mbuzi08 (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo Pudel-DH Fangemeinde,
vieleicht kann mir jemand das Längenmass für das Steuerrohr beim Pudel-DH Rahmen mit 1,5" Durchmesser mitteilen. Ich plane den Kauf eines Pudels und möchte wissen, ob meine aktuelle Boxxer Brücke mit 150mm Schaftlänge noch passt?
Danke im Voraus für eure Antwort.
Mit sportlichem Gruss
Mbuzi08


----------



## pta (13. August 2013)

@Mbuzi08
Lieber spät als nie.
je nach Steuersatz haste noch bissl luft, bei mri sinds 120mm


----------



## Vali23 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hey ho liebe Alutech'er, oder alle, die' s mal werden wollen, 

ich verkaufe meinen PUDEL Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer!!!

also bei Interesse in meinen Bikemarkt schauen, oder ne PN.


Grüße
Vali


----------



## Koohgie (9. Oktober 2013)

Hier gibts nen schönen köter zu kaufen......

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/247553-alutech-pudel-fr


----------



## Benjoo1980 (9. Oktober 2013)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Hier gibts nen schönen köter zu kaufen......
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/247553-alutech-pudel-fr




-schön 

aber

+ gute Basis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (18. Oktober 2013)

mussso schrieb:


> Der Pudel am Hunde-Parkplatz:



Das war aber nicht zufällig in Bozen an der Liftstation? Da ist mir Mitte Juni genau so ein Pudel begegnet.


----------



## Daniel12 (16. Dezember 2013)

hi, vielleicht frage ich besser noch mal hier:

Ich Ã¼berlege mir ein Pudel DH zu holen.

So richtig viele Informationen finde ich leider gar nicht darÃ¼berâ¦

KÃ¶nnt Ihr mir kurz sagen wie das Bike so ist?

also, eher hoch, tief, lang, kurz, trÃ¤ge, wendig etc.? das wÃ¼rde mir sehr helfen.

Ist es eher noch ein "old-school" Modell oder kann es noch mit den aktuellen anderen Bikes mithalten? bitte ehrlich objektiv antworten, klar dass Ihr eure Bikes gut findet 

bin fÃ¼r jede Info dankbar!

ach ja, Einsatz wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich DH, mal flott, mal verspielt (Park), kein reiner Race Einsatz.

und das Modell wÃ¤re das aktuelle aus 2013.


----------



## Peeeet (17. Dezember 2013)

Guck mal hier... # 535

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9521751&postcount=535

Und nun nach noch einer Saison im direkten vergleich...
der DH ist einfach laufruhiger, Bodenwellen, Wurzeln, etc. bügelt der einfach drüber,da stellt sich mein FR eher etwas ruppiger dran. Dafür ist er einfach weniger und verspielter UND Uphill tauglich!!!


Mein Fazit:

FR:

eher hoch und kurz, dafür wenig

DH:

eher lang, tief, dafür laufruhig (vorallem bei schnellen, kurzen Schlägen)


#
EDIT:

Oldschool, würde ich den Pudel nicht bezeichnen, eher "einfach", dafür zeitlos ;-)


----------



## Daniel12 (17. Dezember 2013)

Peeeet schrieb:


> Guck mal hier... # 535
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9521751&postcount=535
> 
> ...



hey, danke fÃ¼r die Antwort!

mir ging es auch eher um den Vergleich mit anderen DH Bikes, nicht direkt Pudel DH gegen den FR.

soweit ich das bisher Ã¼berblicken konnte haben sich ja auch die Winkel am DH bei den neueren (ab wann?) Modellen verÃ¤ndert, sprich flacherer Lenkwinkel und steilerer Sitzwinkel, richtig soweit? so wÃ¤re dann der DH aus 2013 von den Werten her durchaus auf "aktuellem" Niveau, die Ã¤lteren (vielleicht so um 2010 rum) von den Werten noch eher konservativerâ¦ kann das wer bestÃ¤tigen?


----------



## Koohgie (17. Dezember 2013)

ich mein seit 2010 hat sich nix geändert, aber wenn jö die dinger noch schweisst und nicht nur restbestände verhöckert, dann kang
nst du dir auch custom geo bestellen....


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2013)

Laut Datenblatt hat der Pudel einen 65° Lenkwinkel. Den kriegt man mit einem Winkelsteuersatz ja ganz easy auf 63°. Oder mit Offset-Buchsen, oder Offset plus Winkelsteuersatz.


----------



## bastis (24. Dezember 2013)

Liebe Freunde des gepflegten Bikesport,

auch mein Pudel soll unter den Hammer..

Infos Hier :http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ech-pudel-dh-m-custom-fetter-preis-wunsch-ral


----------



## theDaftMau5 (15. Januar 2014)

Servus!

Nun will ich als ganz frischer Pudelbesitzer auch mal mein Werk beitragen. Die Teile teilweise von einem TuEs geklaut (vorgängerrahmen) und mit schicken grünen farbakzenten verfeinert. Ich finds scharf (bis auf den Sattel, der zu weit vorn ist^^), mal sehen ob er sich auch so fährt!

Meinungen? Partlist auf Wunsch ^^


----------



## tadea nuts (15. Januar 2014)

Gefällt mir sehr gut. Vielleicht auch noch ein grüner Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theDaftMau5 (15. Januar 2014)

Der ist Grün!  Sixpack Driver 805, wobei der noch auf 785 gekürzt wird... zu breit ist ja auch nicht gesund ^^


----------



## tadea nuts (15. Januar 2014)

Oh, sorry. Sieht man nicht gleich. Fährst Du kurzen Federweg und tiefes Tretlager? War mir immer zu tief. Bin immer max Federweg hohes Tratlager gefahren. Das war dann bei ca. 35 cm.


----------



## theDaftMau5 (15. Januar 2014)

Kleiner Federweg ist oben, oder? (Hoffentlich werd' ich jetzt nicht von Pudelveteranen gesteinigt )

Falls ja, fahr' ich genau diese Einstellung. Am WE gehts nach Thale, einfahren und die ganzen settings durchtesten. Zu behaupten, man hätte wenig einzustellen, wäre ja gelogen  

Werd' ich Am Samstag mal sehen. So "im stand" kam es mir auch recht niedrig vor. Wenn du recht hast, bastel ich auch auf flachen LW um. Bin eher so der Flach-fan^^


----------



## Peeeet (16. Januar 2014)

Chicket Pudelchen...ind RAW einfach ein geiles Gerät...viel Spaß damit...

Nachtrag:

War der schon immer Alu RAW oder hast du den entlackt und behandelt?


----------



## theDaftMau5 (16. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank  

Ich hab der Rahmen hier im IBC erworben, da war er schon Raw. Denke mal der vorbesitzer hat ihn entlacken lassen, so behandelt ist er noch nicht


----------



## Spargelsofa (14. Februar 2014)

Moin, ähm...

http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Pudel-DH-Komplettbike-Sonderaufbau-Gr-M

DAS ist mal ne Ansage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koniker (17. Februar 2014)

tach freunde,
ich will mir nen neuen (stahl)dämpfer für mein downhill hündchen kaufen und da steht so die frage im raum: welcher taugt? könnt ihr mir erfahrungsberichte liefern?
zur auswahl stehen: x-fusion vector hlr, BOS stoy, ccdb (falls es einen für günstig gibt)


----------



## Duc851 (18. Februar 2014)

Wenn du sowieso neu kaufen willst würde ich mir als erstes die Frage stellen ob 222 oder 241mm Einbaulänge. Je nach Tretlagerhöhe gehen auch 241mm. Da sind aber vorne neue Bleche fällig, da der Dämpfer sonst zu hoch steht und eine Degressige Kurve aufweisen würde.


----------



## koniker (23. Februar 2014)

da haste was falsch verstanden. den dämpfer kaufe ich gebraucht. ich kann mir (mit meinem schülergehalt) keinen neuen leisten  
naja ist jetzt ein stoy in 222 geworden. mal sehen was der so taugt


----------



## Peeeet (24. Februar 2014)

koniker schrieb:


> da haste was falsch verstanden. den dämpfer kaufe ich gebraucht. ich kann mir (mit meinem schülergehalt) keinen neuen leisten
> naja ist jetzt ein stoy in 222 geworden. mal sehen was der so taugt





Netter Dämpfer für ein Schülergehalt!!!
Da kann mein MZ Roco nicht mithalten, obwohl ich kein Student mehr bin und noch länger schon kein Schüler mehr!!!!
Denke aber der tut seine Arbeit wie er soll....


----------



## koniker (1. März 2014)

naja.. trotz allem sponsored by daddy


----------



## theDaftMau5 (10. März 2014)

EDIT: Narf, fascher Fred! Sorry ^^


----------



## Mbuzi08 (3. April 2014)

Hallo Pudel-Fangemeinde,
hat hier im Forum jemand Erfahrung mit einem Cane Creek Double Barrel Air im Pudel DH?
Meine Frage zielt in Richtung Performance und Einstellparameter. Ich plane die Anschaffung der Air-Version und da man sehr viel darüber liest, was das Einstellen angeht, wäre ich für einen Beitrag und Erfahrungsbericht sehr dankbar.


----------



## Putimir (8. Juli 2014)

Peeeet schrieb:


> Netter Dämpfer für ein Schülergehalt!!!
> Da kann mein MZ Roco nicht mithalten, obwohl ich kein Student mehr bin und noch länger schon kein Schüler mehr!!!!
> Denke aber der tut seine Arbeit wie er soll....



Wie geht der Roco im Pudel, welches Modell fährst du? Bin gerade auf der suche nach einem nicht schwer einzustellenden und trotzdem gute Performance lieferndem Stahlfederdämpfer. 

Grüße


----------



## koniker (8. Juli 2014)

ich fahre mittlerweile einen rs kage rc in meinem dh pudel und der funktioniert einfach genau wie er soll. günstig in der anschaffung, buchsen sind auch kein problem, einstellbereich ist auch in ordnung. ich bin damit vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## Peeeet (9. Juli 2014)

Putimir schrieb:


> Wie geht der Roco im Pudel, welches Modell fährst du? Bin gerade auf der suche nach einem nicht schwer einzustellenden und trotzdem gute Performance lieferndem Stahlfederdämpfer.
> 
> Grüße



hi
habe den rocco fürn appel und ein ei im bikemarkt gekauft, dazu gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen...der tut das was er soll!
das ist der ganz normale ROCO R mit 400er feder und 222 EBL (muß mittlerweile sagen 216 reichen)

ich fahre den dämpfer im park (für normale touren habe ich was mit luft und blockierbar), die 400 er feder ist bei meinem gewicht (~75kg) sehr soft, wer es straffer mag sollte sich nach einer stärkeren feder umschauen...

EDIT: ich bin damit zufrieden, ein rundum-sorglos dämpfer

EDIT EDIT: !!! Ich fahre einen FR Pudel !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (9. Juli 2014)

Der Pudel DH stellt jetzt keine so hohen Anforderungen anden Dämpfer. Lediglich im 222mm Modus ist das Übersetzungsverhältnis recht hoch (1:3.1). Da sollte der Dämpfer über eine ausgeprägte Druckstufe verfügen. Ich hab den Marzocchi Roco Worldcup Air und der war für das Bike ratzfatz eingestellt.


----------



## whiskas54 (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo, die 1:3,1sind dann ein Rock Shox high tune oder? 
Grüße


----------



## Symion (15. Juli 2014)

Genau.


----------



## whiskas54 (17. Juli 2014)

Hab mir jetzt mal einen Roco bestellt, mal sehen wie der funktioniert. Welche Feder fahrt ihr bei etwa 90 Kilo? 

Grüße


----------



## Peeeet (18. Juli 2014)

Peeeet schrieb:


> ... die 400 er feder ist bei meinem gewicht (~75kg) sehr soft, wer es straffer mag sollte sich nach einer stärkeren feder umschauen...



222 EBL Schlitten vorn - Mitte, Aufnahme hinten - Unten Hinten, Pudel FR


----------



## Duc851 (24. September 2014)

Scheiß 10-Fach Schaltung! Folgendes Problem:
Wenn der Pudel einfedert braucht er extrem viel Kette dabei. Beim Ausfedern gibt er sie wieder frei. Dabei dreht sich der hintere Zahnkranz rückwärts. Das Shimano 10-Fach Kettendesign begünstig ein Aufsteigen der Kette auf den nächst-leichteren Gang. Dadurch steht der Zug nicht mehr unter Spannung und die Zughülle rutscht vorne aus dem Shifter.

Lösungsansätze: KMC-Kette verwenden und Außenhülle mit Sekundenkleber fixieren. Ich würde das Problem aber lieber bei der Wurzel packen und das Kettenblatt vorne ändern, sodass es besser durch den Drehpunkt läuft. Derzeit habe ich ein 34er Blatt vorne. 
Daher wollte ich fragen wie euere Erfahrungen mit 36er oder 38er Blättern vorne sind?


----------



## EagleEye (24. September 2014)

gut, aber das hängt davon ab wie viel Kraft du hast und von den Strecken die du fährst.
Ich fahre schon immer mit nem 38er Kettenblatt


----------



## Duc851 (24. September 2014)

Das 36er Blatt wäre mir normalerweise lieber. Ich hab aber grob ausgerechnet, dass es mit dem 38er besser klappen würde. Größer darf das Blatt nicht sein.


----------



## Crazyfist (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, welchen Steuersatz ich für einen Pudel DH 2011 brauche? Passt da ein ZS49 1.5 auf 1 1/8?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (21. Oktober 2014)

Das Steuerrohr misst 49mm. "Damals" gab es noch die Beschränkungen mit Mindesteinpresstiefe des Steuersatzes. Bei dem massiven Steuerrohr des Pudels kannst du das aber vermutlich vergessen.

Ich hab nen Cane Creek 40 (EC49). Vom 40 gibt es sowohl eine 1.5" als auch eine Reducer-Version auf 1 1/8. 
Hat den Vorteil, dass du die Schalen im Rahmen lassen kannst wenn du zwischen 1.5, Tapered und 1 1/8 umbauen willst und nur die anderen "losen" Teile des Steuersatzes tauschen musst.


----------



## Crazyfist (23. Oktober 2014)

ok, Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Peeeet (23. Oktober 2014)

Oder halt direkt den Alutech, glaube X-Long heißt der...


----------



## san_andreas (23. Oktober 2014)

@Crazyfist: Ich habe noch so einen original Steuersatz von Alutech aus meinem Pudel. Bei Interesse, schreib mir eine PN.


----------



## Peeeet (23. Oktober 2014)

Wenn wir gerade dabei sind...bin auf der Suche nach 150er Ausfallenden, für 12mm Achsen. Falls jemand noch was rumliegen hat, bitte melden!


----------



## Rumpel85 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Pudelbesitzer,

ich wollte mal meine Ausbaustufe vom Pudel zeigen um euch evtl. ein Winterprojekt zu bescheren....

Ausgangspunkt war bei mir der Pudel den Jü zur Zeit noch als Restbestände verkauft...

Leider hat der Swinger Air nur 65mm Hub...d.h. es gehen 16mm FW von den 195mm ab die er in der unteren Stufe hat... das war mir dann doch zu wenig und ich hab einen Umbau gewagt.

Damit es sich gleich lohnt und der Pudel ein wenig Endprogression und Federweg gewinnt hab ich mir einen 241x76mm Swinger 6-way günstig im Bikemarkt geschossen... das SPV funktioniert mit Eingelenkern nämlich ganz OK bei Minimaldruck im Piggy....

Hier mal ein Bild mit den Standardschlitten...





Nahaufnahme...




Da mit dem originalschlitten entweder das Tretlager in den Sternen hängt oder in der niedrigen Einstellung das Rad am Rahmen anschlägt hab ich mir das ganze mal im CAD aufgebaut und so gebaut das es funktioniert...




Tretlager ist 6mm höher als in der niedrigen Einstellung, Ferderkurve ist nicht Degressiv sondern hat am Anfang und am Ende eine leichte Progression..




Der Dämpfer ist so knapp es ging an der unteren Befestigungsbuchse denn je "Flacher" er liegt umso progressiver wird der Pudel...




Damit ich noch ein wenig spielen kann hab ich Messingbuchsen mit 1mm Exzenter drehen/schleifen lassen.. Leider hat sich die Lehrwerkstatt nich direkt an die Vorgaben gehalten was die Platzierung des Schriftzugs angeht... 




Eingebaut sieht es im Detail so aus:








Und das Endergebnis im Stand: 215mm FW....(Sorry für die lausigen Bilder....)








Ja der Marzocchi Aufkleber is Käse, werd nen Maitou Sticker besorgen....
Sattel könnte noch 1cm tiefer..klappt alles bis in den Gummipuffer super.. Federkennlinie fühlt sich gut an, nix sackt durch und Endprogression ist völlig OK... (Hab mich extra ein 10 Stufen Treppenset runtergeworfen ums rauszufinden da der Bikepark für ne erste Ausfahrt zu weit war...)

Das beste an allem ist das ich nicht mal draufzahlen musste für Gabel (neue Rc3 EVO2 Ti) oder Dämpfer (gebraucht aber hab ihn frisch geserviced).... hab insgesamt noch 170€ gespart.... Also für 1830€ is das wirklich ein Top Parkbike....freu mich auf den Frühling...

Falls Ihr Interesse an den 3D Modellen bzw. Abmessungen habt könnt Ihr mich gerne anschreiben...Ob ich eine Kleinserie mit der Lehrwerkstatt vereinbaren kann müsste ich sehen...ist aber eher schwierig bzw. langwierig..

Also dann Ride On...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpel85 (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Pudelbesitzer,

ich habe für die Pudel FR Geometrie (alt mit Flachem Sitzwinkel und auch neu mit steilem Sitzwinkel und  den neuen Aufnahmen die aussen liegen) eine neue Anlenkung errechnet und konstruiert...

Hier sieht man mal den Vergleich zwischen alt und neu:








Was direkt auffällt ist die Tatsache das die originalen Platten nicht mit der hier abgebildeten Einstellung am Hinterbau tief&unten gefahren werden können...
Ausserdem habe ich die Aufnahme Verlängert damit die Kräfte auf den Rahmen reduzert werden und kein riesiger Hebel ensteht...

Die Neue Aufnahme kann beim alten Pudel Fr 2 Stellungen: 
Aufnahme nach ganz rechts (siehe Bildausrichtung) Hinterbau unten rechts ergibt fast komplett lineare 198mm FW
Aufnahme Mittig Hinterbau oben rechts ergibt leicht endprogressive 182mm FW und 15mm tieferes tretlager

Beim neuen Pudel FR ist es zusätzlich folgende:

Aufnahme Mittig Hinterbau unten rechts  198mm FW Tretlagerhöhe -15mm zum Bild (da gehts aber sehr eng zu, hängt also von der Reifenwahl ab)

Hier noch ein Detailbild:




Und als Leckerli für Bastler und Tüftler (wie mich) noch die Vermaßung der Grundplatten für experimentierfreudige...




Wenn sich jetzt seitens der Pudelbesitzer ein Interesse abzeichnen sollte kann ich natürlich mal ein paar Sätze fräsen lassen....
Ich muss dann nur wissen obs ein neuer oder alter Pudel ist, da der Neue ja in der Aluplatte das Gewinde für den Dämpfer hat..

Preismässig wird das sicherlich nur ein Trinkgeld+ Material (nicht die 60E die Jü für die originalen will)

Also würde mich über Rückmeldungen, Ideen & Feedback freuen...

Schönes WE..
Rumpel


----------



## Crazyfist (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

hätte wieder einmal eine Frage: Hab mir für meinen Pudel die Reducer auf 135mm Hinterrad-Einbaubreite gekauft. Leider kann ich dafür aber nirgends eine Hex-Achse in dieser Breite finden.

Kann mir wer sagen, wo ich sowas finde?


----------



## Duc851 (18. Dezember 2014)

Gibts nur direkt bei Alutech. Wenn der Jürgen nichts mehr hat schreib mir ne PM. Ich hab noch eine.


----------



## Crazyfist (18. Dezember 2014)

Hi. Danke, hat sich erledigt. Hab ein mail an Alutech geschrieben und eine Achse bekommen.


----------



## Akira01 (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo Pudel Gemeinde . Ich bin demnächst Besitzer eines Pudels und habe eine Frage bezüglich der Laufrad Größe . 
Ich Persönlich gehe nicht mit dem dem Trend und habe Vor mein Pudel mit 24" Laufrädern auszustatten . Gibt es hier jemanden der das schon gemacht hat das man eventuell ein paar Erfahrungsberichte bekommen kann . 
Vielen dank in die Rund


----------



## Piefke (8. Februar 2015)

Warum willst du 24" fahren?
Ich bin mit meiner Wildsau damals am HR 24" gefahren und fand das recht angenehm, weil das Bike hinten tiefer war und ich den kurzen Radstand fahren konnte und das Bike dadurch wenig war. Am VR würde ich aber immer bei 26" bleiben.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Februar 2015)

24" ? Schlagloch-Suchgerät.


----------



## Duc851 (8. Februar 2015)

Den Pudel kriegst du auch mit 26" so tief, dass du 24" nicht brauchst.


----------



## Akira01 (8. Februar 2015)

Warum hmmmmm.  An meinem fsr Team dh hatte ich hinten auch immer 24" 
und ich finde es schicker vorn und hinten und zum andern bin ich es gewohnt mehr oder weniger.  
Aber das fahrverhalten ist glaube ist glaub ich individuell.  Daher die Frage dund eines evtl. Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Duc851 (9. Februar 2015)

Das FSR Team DH ist ja auch hoch wie sau! Ehrlich, versuch es erstmal mit nem 26" Hinterrad. Der Pudel ist flexibel genug bei der Einstellung der Geometrie, dass du die Krücke übers 24" HR nicht mehr brauchst. 
BTW: Tiefes Tretlager und 26" HR funktioniert nicht bei Einstellung 220mm Federweg. Aber bei der Einstellung schleifen die Kurbeln sowieso fast auf dem Boden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas79 (9. Februar 2015)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo eine Übersicht der Einstellmöglichkeiten, fehlte bei meinem Pudel?


----------



## Peeeet (9. Februar 2015)

Im FR Forum gibts das...



Maui schrieb:


> jo sowatt wär wür de FR pudel cool. mit fw angaben


----------



## Akira01 (13. Februar 2015)

Mal ne Bescheuerte Frage beim Dämpfer muss es unbedingt eine Einbau länge von 222 mm haben oder kann diese auch länger sein ??


----------



## EagleEye (14. Februar 2015)

wenn du ihn reinbekommst ja, aber würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, weil du dadurch ja sofort die Geo änderst


----------



## san_andreas (14. Februar 2015)

Das steht alles vorne im Thread, da wurden alle Dämpfer, Winkel etc. durchgekaut.


----------



## Crazyfist (15. Februar 2015)

Endlich ist mein Pudel-Umbau fertig und bereit für die kommende Saison


----------



## pta (1. April 2015)

Falls jemand einem Pudel ein neues Zuhause bieten möchte:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/572390

Danke
peter


----------



## Crazyfist (15. Mai 2015)

Nächste Woche gehts endlich los!!






Ich hab das Foto auch in die "Bike der Woche - Vorschläge" Galerie hochgeladen


----------



## Peeeet (15. Mai 2015)

Geile Karre, nur der Sattel, isse leopard oder isse tiger? ;-) trifft nicht ganz meinen Geschmack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenreinert (17. Mai 2015)

Peeeet schrieb:


> Geile Karre, nur der Sattel, isse leopard oder isse tiger? ;-) trifft nicht ganz meinen Geschmack...


dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## Akira01 (22. Mai 2015)

leute ich Verkauf mein Pudel vielleicht kennt ja jemanden der eins will . der Preis ist VHB 
ich komm leider zu nix mehr daher kommts halt weg . 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/en/article/599742-alutech-pudel-dh-gr-m-frame-set


----------



## zuspät (30. Mai 2015)

hallo zusammen, auf der suche nach nem günstigen und pflegeleichtem radl bin ich beim pudel gelandet, auf was sollte ich beim gebrauchten pudel achten, gibts spezielle schwachpunkte? 
wie siehts aus mit dem lagerwechsel (grosser aufwand), braucht man spezielles werkzeug/abzieher oder irgendwelche speziellen lager? den bolzen kriegt man ja noch beim jürgen 
die reduzierungen auf 135mm hinterbaubreite kriegt man ja auch noch, welche achsen brauch ich dann, 10mm schnellspannachsen? 
und wird dadurch der hinterbau "negativ beeinflusst"?
welche grösse würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
einsatzzweck: leichte dh, bikepark und ab und an mal hometrails
grösse: 1,84m im moment bin ich mit nem sx-trail in M unterwegs, des is mir scho etwas zu kurz.


----------



## Duc851 (30. Mai 2015)

Kauf´s dir doch neu? Sind doch grad saugünstig. Ich fahr den Pudel in XL bei 1.82. Musste mich erst an das lange Bike gewöhnen aber dann gings. Würde die Reduzierungen auf 135mm nicht einbauen (fehlender Formschluss). Welche Achse du brauchst hängt dann von den Ausfallenden ab. Lager wechseln musste ich noch nie. Die sehen mir aber nach Standardlagern aus, die man wie jedes andere 0-8-15 Industrielager aus- und einbaut.


----------



## Crazyfist (31. Mai 2015)

Hi. Würde dir zu einem L Rahmen raten. Bin mit 1,80 mit L recht zufrieden. Lager Tauschen beim Pudel ist überhaupt kein Problem, sind ja nur 2. Ich bin den Pudel diese Woche das erste mal mit den reduzierten Ausfallenden (135x12) im Bikepark gefahren und konnte keinen Unterschied zu den 150ern bemerken.


----------



## zuspät (31. Mai 2015)

@Duc851: auf der homepage kann ich weder kompletträder noch rahmen finden. die grünen schnäppchen sind scho weg :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (31. Mai 2015)

Mist, vor 1-2 Wochen waren die Karren noch zu haben!
Ich suche heimlich immer noch nach einem Orange 224 Evo in L als Ersatz zum Pudel. Muss etwa 1kg leichter sein.


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2015)

Gibt doch auch den neuen Orange 322 in L.


----------



## Duc851 (1. Juni 2015)

Abgesehen davon, dass wahrscheinlich das 224 Evo ein ganzes Eck günstiger zu bekommen ist als das 322: Das 224 Evo hat ne leicht degressive Anlenkungscharakteristik, während das 322 leicht progressiv ist. Daher passt das 224 besser zu nem leichten Luftdämpfer. 

Vielleicht finde ich bei Gelegenheit das Gewicht vom 322. Es soll ein ein Pfund (wahrscheinlich englische Pfund mit 450g) leichter sein als das 224 evo.


----------



## tgcj (28. Juni 2016)

Hab aktuell einen Pudel DH Rahmen gekauft und will das bike nun wieder aufbauen. Hier haben sich aber einige Fragen ergeben. Ich hoffe deshalb es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. Und zwar handelt es sich um einen 2013er Rahmen mit RockShox Kage Dämpfer. Ich habe noch eine 2012er Totem zuhause, tapered. Welcher Steuersatz ist der richtige dafür, bzw. passt?
Dann hab ich noch einen LRS daheim den ich ebenfalls verwenden will. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Hope pro 2 evo Nabe mit 135mm und Spank Suprossa Felgen. Der Hinterbau des Pudel ist aber für ne 150mm Achse. Gibt es da noch Distanzstücke? Wenn ja wo? Bzw. wie könnte man das Problem lösen?
Bilder werd ich noch nachreichen.


----------



## Crazyfist (28. Juni 2016)

Hi. Die Distanzen zum Umrüsten des Hinterbaus auf 135mm Einbaubreite bekommst du bei Alutech - schreib einfach ein Mail hin. Brauchst aber dann auch noch die passende Achse (Hex) dazu.
Wegen dem Steuersatz: müsste oben EC49/28,6 und unten EC49/40 sein


----------



## tgcj (28. Juni 2016)

Würde dieser passen:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Gravity-1-ZS49-28-6-EC49-40-Steuersatz-Auslaufmodell-p35296/

Wegen den Adaptern frag ich bei Jü mal an. 
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## tadea nuts (28. Juni 2016)

Adapter auf 135 mm gibt es im online Shop. 
Mein Pudel dh hat keine hex Steckachse. Ruf da einfach an. Sind sehr hilfsbereit. Die sagen dir auch direkt welchen Steuersatz du brauchst. Gab verschiedene steuerrohr Optionen.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Juni 2016)

tgcj schrieb:


> Würde dieser passen:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Gravity-1-ZS49-28-6-EC49-40-Steuersatz-Auslaufmodell-p35296/
> 
> ...



Der passt, ist aber Billigscheiss, sorry.
Ich hab' noch einen original Alutech Steuersatz, falls du Interesse hast.


----------



## tgcj (28. Juni 2016)

War nur eben auf die schnelle raus gesucht. Dann weiss ich aber was ich brauch. 
Ist dein originaler noch neu? Hast paar Bilder?


----------



## Peeeet (30. Juni 2016)

Würde auch direkt auf einen "original" Steuersatz von Alutech zurückgreifen, die Qualität ist super!

Wegend er Ausfallenden gibt es die Reducer, siehe Link...ich fahre da eine 10mm True-Bold Steckachse.

https://alutech-cycles.com/Pudel-Reducer-l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgcj (30. Juni 2016)

Hab jetzt nen originalen, san andreas hatte noch einen ( danke nochmal). 
Des sieht ja gut aus mit den Reduzierungen. Dann werd ich die demnächst auch mal bestellen. 
Gibt's eventuell ein Bild wie die montiert aussehen? Kann mir das so irgendwie noch nicht recht vorstellen. Achse muss ich dann aber auch noch ne andere bestellen, oder?


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juni 2016)

Bitte gerne !


----------



## Peeeet (30. Juni 2016)

Kann dir heute Abend ein Foto machen... 
Die Reducer werden einfach zwischen die Ausfallenden und Rahmen/Hinterbauenden gelegt...brauchst dann halt längere Schrauben.


----------



## tgcj (30. Juni 2016)

Super, Danke. 
Schrauben will ich eh alle durch neue ersetzen, also perfekt


----------



## Rumpel85 (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute,

bin auf der Suche nach einer Bremsmomentabstützung für meinen Pudel...
Würde lieber das Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehmen statt immer beim harten Anbremsen  das Gefühl zu haben ein Hardtail zu fahren......

Wenn Ihr etwas im Keller liegen habt bitte schreibt mir.

MfG Rumpel


----------



## Rumpel85 (11. Juli 2016)

Hab Grad festgestellt das ich ja den Anschraubpunkt gar nicht am Tretlager hab ._.
Naja dann hat sich das erledigt.

MFG Rumpel


----------



## tgcj (12. Juli 2016)

Kann mir jemand bitte kurz sagen welchen Adapter ich benötige um die hintere Bremse an den Ausfallenden zu befestigen?
Es kommt eine Avid XO Carbon Bremse mit 180mm oder 203mm Scheibe ran. 
Danke


----------



## AlbertSchwabl (6. August 2016)

Hi Alutech Gemeinde. Es würde einer sein 2014er Pudel Dh mit meinen Speci Enduro Evo 2011 tauschen. Wär das ein guter deal. Will wieder ein Dh nur bin ich noch nie ein Alutech gefahren leider nur Rotwild Ktm und Bergamont und Speci Enduro. Danke schon mal. Achja was halted Ihr von der Dorado Expert?


----------



## Duc851 (7. August 2016)

Ich find den Pudel kurz. Bin bei 1.82 mit Größe XL glücklich geworden. Hast du die Möglichkeit, das Bike vorher Probe zu fahren? Ohne Ausstattungsliste der Bikes könnt ich spontan nicht beurteilen obs n guter deal ist. Gegen die Dorado Expert ist nichts einzuwenden. Frag den Verkäufer aber, ob sie schleichend Federweg verliert (Dorado Effekt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlbertSchwabl (7. August 2016)

Bin 170 groß er sagt es ist ein M obwohl es hier in L angegebn ist.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/810488-alutech-pudel-dh-top-zustand


----------



## Duc851 (9. August 2016)

Kann täuschen, aber anhand der Bilder würd ich auch eher auf L tippen...


----------



## tadea nuts (9. August 2016)

Mein Pudel von 2011 in L hat ein 570 mm(parallel) und ca 590 mm (horizontal) Oberrohr. Fällt relativ klein aus. Vielleicht misst er ja mal nach.


----------



## AlbertSchwabl (9. August 2016)

Danke schon mal


----------



## tgcj (5. September 2016)

So hier nun nach viel Arbeit mal mein aktueller Stand. Bike fährt sich sehr gut auf den ersten Metern. Jetzt steht mal ein bikepark Besuch an um alles genau zu testen.


----------



## Biost0ne (12. September 2016)

Hey leute 

Ich bin am überlegen mir ein pudel zu kaufen, bj. angeblich 2013

unten hat der Rahmen auf der Linken seite eine Aufnahme für die Bremsstange, damit sich der Rahmen nicht ganz einfedert beim Bremsen.

Weiß jemand ab welches jahr das dazu gekommen is ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peeeet (21. September 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Hey leute
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen mir ein pudel zu kaufen, bj. angeblich 2013
> 
> ...




Hi,
du meinst den Schnippel für die BMA? Mein Pudel (FR) hat diese seit Anfang an und meiner ist von 2008. Bekannter hat einen DH von 2010 und da ist die Aufnahme auch schon dran... Glaube daran kannst du kein BJ festmachen!
Frag doch einfach anhand der Rahmennummer bei Alutech nach, die sollten das wissen...

ps. 
einziges optisches Erkennungsmerkmal sind die Dämpferaufnahmeplatten, zumindest beim FR Pudel gab es da irgendwann eine Änderung. (von Schwarz und globig, s.meine zu den aktuell CNC gefrästen Knochen)


----------



## Bjunior (29. Oktober 2017)

Hab da gestern einen wahren Schnapper gemacht, als Ersatzrad für Bikeparks, Rad für Freunde und Familie und für Sachen wo mir die Sennes einfach zu schade ist. 

Zur Auswahl kamen Pudel und Ufo, eben weil Eingelenker. 
Vorbesitzer hatte es schwarz/blau pulvern lassen, war ursprünglich mal weiß. Delle im Unterrohr, Delle im Oberrohr, Hinterbau leicht verzogen, Felge hinten hat zwei Einschläge, Bremse ohne Funktion. 

Also mal die Teilekiste geöffnet und gebaut:

- Original Cockpit der Sennes montiert 
- Original Sattel der Sennes montiert 
- Original Griffe der Sennes montiert 
- Avid Elixier R montiert, gekürzt und frisch entlüftet 
- aus diversen Kassetten 3 Gang Schaltung mit optimaler Kettenlinie gezimmert
(können am Schaltwerk direkt ohne Werkzeug geschaltet werden) 
- Schwalbe MM montiert 

Übersetzung ist 32:13/14/15. Mal sehen ob das so taugt. 

Fährt sich echt schick, halt was ganz anderes so ein kurzer (Rahmengröße L) Eingelenker mit 26", aber tierisch spaßig.


----------



## Bjunior (13. November 2017)

Welche 9 fach Kasette kann ich denn mit einem Saint Shortcage am Pudel DH bei welchem Federweg fahren?
Gehen 11-36?


----------



## DFENCE (18. November 2017)

Ich weiß nicht wie es beim Pudel ist, aber allgemein kann ich dir sagen, Shortcage und 11-36 ist recht Grenzwertig. Ich hab die Kombi aufm Commencal mit nem Saint Shortcage.


----------



## Bjunior (18. November 2017)

11x36 geht mit dem SS und Modeconverter generell, nur ist die Kettenlängung bei nem Eingelenker etwas krasser. Ich versuche mich einfach mal, zur Not hab ich auch ne x9 midcage hier, da klappt das dann ja safe.

Oder ich lasse es wie es ist........


----------



## Bjunior (2. Dezember 2017)

Funktioniert übrigens nicht  
Bereits beim 30er Ritzel ist es ungesund straff, hab jetzt ne 11-23 Kasette montiert, kann so aber nicht bleiben. Das Schaltwerk steht durch das Ausfallende schon relativ steil, da hilft auch ein unterfütterter Modeconverter nichts.  Eine XT 11 fach mit kurzem Käfig und 11-46er Kasette wurde mir angeboten, aber der kurze Käfig wird wohl wieder das Problem sein  



 
So sah er 2010 aus




 
So sah ich ihn zum ersten mal



 
So sieht er jetzt aus 

Gutes Fahrrad.


----------



## EagleEye (3. Dezember 2017)

Also Shimano Shortcage wird funktionieren, SRAM brauchst du einen mid. Weil alleine 11-36 sorgt dafür dass du keinen Shortcage fahren kannst unabhängig von der Kettenlängung beim Pudel 
Hier da findest du einige Infos dazu https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...v_d_compatibility_map_2017_mtb_components.pdf


----------



## Bjunior (3. Dezember 2017)

Leider hat die XT 11 fach SC "nur" eine Kapazität von 39Z, die Saint M810SS hat 31Z. 
bei der XT hätte ich 11-46Z, bei der Saint habe ich 11-34Z.

Rein nach den Spezifikationen die angegeben sind sollte die Saint (und auch die XT) ja problemlos funktionieren. Hatte die Saint mit besagter 11-34 Kasette schon an einem Cheetah Tomahawk, Cheetah Ignition, Nicolai Ion und Propain Rage. Alles problemlos. Beim Pudel kann ich, ohne überhaupt einzufedern, noch nicht mal alle Gänge durchschalten. Woran liegt das? An der Stellung des Schaltwerks bzw dessen Positionierung im Bezug zu der Achse?


----------



## EagleEye (3. Dezember 2017)

also ich denke dass muss mit deiner Einstellung zu tun haben, weil rein für das Schaltwerk und das Schalten ist der Hinterbau ja völlig wurscht. Vielleicht ist auch dein Schaltauge nicht ok


----------



## Bjunior (3. Dezember 2017)

Habs gelöst. 

Es lag an der Position des Schaltwerks da dieses ja unter, nicht hinter der Achse sitzt. Habe den Modeconverter etwas modifiziert um das Schaltwerk weiter nach hinten zu verlegen und eine längere B Schraube verbaut, jetzt klappt es gerade so. Voll einfedern beim kleinsten Gang ist ja eh sehr praxisfremd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

